# The Driveler started by the zoo Crew



## deerehauler (May 12, 2010)

Watch out someone let the zoo crew start the new one


----------



## deerehauler (May 12, 2010)

Okay a fresh new start


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 12, 2010)

Whoot!!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 12, 2010)

just in time too...the forum's about to go down!


----------



## deerehauler (May 12, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> just in time too...the forum's about to go down!



yep see yall after the shutdown!


----------



## dougefresh (May 12, 2010)

RULES for the DRIVELER CLUB

1st RULE: You do not talk about DRIVELER  CLUB.
2nd RULE: You DO NOT talk about DRIVELER  CLUB.

3rd RULE: If someone says "stop" or goes limp, taps out the DRIVELER  is over.

4th RULE: Only two DRIVELERS  to a Drivel.

5th RULE: One DRIVELER  at a time.

6th RULE: No shirts, no shoes.

7th RULE: DRIVELERS will go on as long as they have to.

8th RULE: If this is your first night at DRIVELER Club , you HAVE to DRIVEL.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 12, 2010)

3....2.....1......


----------



## dougefresh (May 12, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 3....2.....1......



Premature count down.


----------



## deerehauler (May 12, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> RULES for the DRIVELER CLUB
> 
> 1st RULE: You do not talk about DRIVELER  CLUB.
> 2nd RULE: You DO NOT talk about DRIVELER  CLUB.
> ...



I like it


----------



## deerehauler (May 12, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Premature count down.



very


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 12, 2010)

Time to get this party started.


----------



## deerehauler (May 12, 2010)

wow them shutdowns are alot longer than I remember


----------



## boneboy96 (May 12, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Time to get this party started.



      Man I'm almost done...hopefully I can go home and get a few hours sleep here soon.


----------



## deerehauler (May 12, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Man I'm almost done...hopefully I can go home and get a few hours sleep here soon.



yep bout to head to the house to get some shut eye myself


----------



## dougefresh (May 12, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> yep bout to head to the house to get some shut eye myself



Have a good one dude.


----------



## deerehauler (May 12, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Have a good one dude.



You too see ya tonight


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 12, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Premature count down.





deerehauler said:


> very



Grrrrrrrrrrr!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 12, 2010)

Bunch a deadbeats here. 

My day is just gettin started.


----------



## dougefresh (May 12, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Bunch a deadbeats here.
> 
> My day is just gettin started.



Yep and getting paid good money to be deadbeats Kinda early for the dayshifters to be rollin in.But I guess when you work for yourself the you are always on the clock.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 12, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Premature count down.





deerehauler said:


> very



Tiffany has that affect on me....


----------



## dougefresh (May 12, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Tiffany has that affect on me....



I SEE that. Have you been able to catch that new show she is in yet?


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 12, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Yep and getting paid good money to be deadbeats Kinda early for the dayshifters to be rollin in.But I guess when you work for yourself the you are always on the clock.



When you work for yourself during challenging economic times, sleep is not always possible.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 12, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> I SEE that. Have you been able to catch that new show she is in yet?



No I forgot about it, name and network??


----------



## jmfauver (May 12, 2010)

morning all


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 12, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> morning all



Hiya Jim!!


----------



## jmfauver (May 12, 2010)

*okay*



Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Jim!!




Not Jim ...... Jason or Mike or whatever just don't call me late for dinner


----------



## dougefresh (May 12, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> When you work for yourself during challenging economic times, sleep is not always possible.


That is one reason I have never wanted to work for myself. I try not to even let people know I do electric work because they always want you to come look at somfin.



Hooked On Quack said:


> No I forgot about it, name and network??


White Collar on USA. Good show. Just don't get to watch it much anymore on 12's and nights.


----------



## dougefresh (May 12, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> morning all



Mornin, evning, afternoon.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 12, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Not Jim ...... Jason or Mike or whatever just don't call me late for dinner




What everrrrrrrrr...



dougefresh said:


> That is one reason I have never wanted to work for myself. I try not to even let people know I do electric work because they always want you to come look at somfin.
> 
> White Collar on USA. Good show. Just don't get to watch it much anymore on 12's and nights.



I'll find it and TiVo it today!!

Love me some Tiffany!


----------



## jmfauver (May 12, 2010)

*no no no*



Hooked On Quack said:


> What everrrrrrrrr...



So much for having some fun....You getting grumpy without your coozie...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 12, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> So much for having some fun....You getting grumpy without your coozie...



I forgot da  thingy.

Cooz probably won't even know me if/when I get him back...


----------



## jmfauver (May 12, 2010)

*Don't worry*



Hooked On Quack said:


> I forgot da  thingy.
> 
> Cooz probably won't even know me if/when I get him back...




Don't worry be happy,you got all of us to keep you company while coozie tours the world


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 12, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I forgot da  thingy.
> 
> Cooz probably won't even know me if/when I get him back...



He will remember me though....


----------



## jmfauver (May 12, 2010)

*you*



BBQBOSS said:


> He will remember me though....





Popcorn in the morning,great way to start the day


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 12, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> He will remember me though....



Datz kuz you soooo naaaaaaasty!!


----------



## OutFishHim (May 12, 2010)

Good morning!


I have creamer!!!!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (May 12, 2010)

Anyone know what I would need to hook my laptop up to the big screen?


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 12, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Datz kuz you soooo naaaaaaasty!!







OutFishHim said:


> I have creamer!!!!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 12, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Anyone know what I would need to hook my laptop up to the big screen?



Mornin OFHBABE 

Try this site:

hookpctotv.com/


----------



## OutFishHim (May 12, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


>



Mornin' Boss


----------



## OutFishHim (May 12, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin OFHBABE
> 
> Try this site:
> 
> hookpctotv.com/



Mornin' Neil!

I'll check it out.  Thank you!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 12, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Anyone know what I would need to hook my laptop up to the big screen?


A VGA cable, it's pretty cool.


NOW, who's the idjit that tried to set rules for the drivelers??That's like tryin to tell Lassie that she can't drink or howl..


----------



## jmfauver (May 12, 2010)

morning Miguel and OFH


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 12, 2010)

Mornin JM, 

By everyone, time to hit the salt mines.

Stay thirsty my friends..


----------



## OutFishHim (May 12, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> A VGA cable, it's pretty cool.
> 
> 
> NOW, who's the idjit that tried to set rules for the drivelers??That's like tryin to tell Lassie that she can't drink or howl..



I don't listen to any stinkin' rules!

I forgot to add yesterday that BP said I TOTALLY need to get an iphone and that he'll buy me one to add to my bling!




jmfauver said:


> morning Miguel and OFH



Good morning!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 12, 2010)

Good Morning, brudda's and sista's!!!
Hope ya'll have a good'un!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2010)

Morning 





























Mornin' Folks!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jmfauver (May 12, 2010)

*morning*



Jeff C. said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> Mornin' Folks!!!



what up


----------



## OutFishHim (May 12, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Good Morning, brudda's and sista's!!!
> Hope ya'll have a good'un!



Hey Robert!!!



Jeff C. said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good morning and mornin'.



Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> what up



Howdy JM!!!



OutFishHim said:


> Hey Robert!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning and mornin'.



I know!!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 12, 2010)

Hi all good friends. Hope all is good today!


----------



## OutFishHim (May 12, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I know!!!



You must be feeling fiesty too!



hogtrap44 said:


> Hi all good friends. Hope all is good today!



Hey Craig!


----------



## OutFishHim (May 12, 2010)

I'm going to cut the grass today!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 12, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good morning!
> 
> 
> I have creamer!!!!!!



I got some too, woke up and was all gone  Thank gawd for Dollar General 



MORNIN YALL!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 12, 2010)

Mornin Snowy 

How goes the interview process?


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 12, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I'm going to cut the grass today!



Can you swing by and cut mine too.


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 12, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> You must be feeling fiesty too!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Craig!


Morning Heather, cool avatar! Nice shovel there. I did like the machete in the other one though. Gotta run. .......BBL o.k


----------



## OutFishHim (May 12, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I got some too, woke up and was all gone  Thank gawd for Dollar General
> 
> 
> 
> MORNIN YALL!!



Dis what I got......But mine is sugar free.....


----------



## OutFishHim (May 12, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Can you swing by and cut mine too.



Sure!  



hogtrap44 said:


> Morning Heather, cool avatar! Nice shovel there. I did like the machete in the other one though. Gotta run. .......BBL o.k



Look closer, it's on my other hip....

Have fun!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 12, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin Snowy
> 
> How goes the interview process?


Mornin Neil  Yesterday went great  Just waitin on background check, some tests I gotta go in and take, then the wonderful PT test, yuk. 



OutFishHim said:


> Dis what I got......But mine is sugar free.....



Yeah, I usually get that (NOT the sugar free) but I didn't wanna go all the way to Ingles


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 12, 2010)

I snapped a pic of these two hawt chicks out in the creek behind my house. Thought I would share.


----------



## jmfauver (May 12, 2010)

*plans being made*

In  8 days I am heading to the out-laws house for the night,then heading to DOG II......


Hey Snowy,I got those reels for the kids I will bring to DOG II ......


----------



## OutFishHim (May 12, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> I snapped a pic of these two hawt chicks out in the creek behind my house. Thought I would share.



Looks like a bunch of drunks.....


----------



## SnowHunter (May 12, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> I snapped a pic of these two hawt chicks out in the creek behind my house. Thought I would share.


   



jmfauver said:


> In  8 days I am heading to the out-laws house for the night,then heading to DOG II......
> 
> 
> Hey Snowy,I got those reels for the kids I will bring to DOG II ......



WOOHOO!!!! 

Aww, thanks Mike  they'll be eccstatic!!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 12, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Looks like a bunch of drunks.....



with a creek fetish


----------



## jmfauver (May 12, 2010)

*those be some Hotties*



Sterlo58 said:


> I snapped a pic of these two hawt chicks out in the creek behind my house. Thought I would share.



Hotties they are


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 12, 2010)

Well I'm grabbin a beer and headed to the creek. See yall later.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 12, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Well I'm grabbin a beer and headed to the creek. See yall later.


----------



## jmfauver (May 12, 2010)

*hope so*



SnowHunter said:


> Aww, thanks Mike  they'll be eccstatic!!



Hopefully they like them...I think Amie will get a kick out of the led's when she turns the handle....I may bring some of the reels I need to fix and work on them while I am there...not sure at least I would not get interupted by the wife so much


----------



## SnowHunter (May 12, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Hopefully they like them...I think Amie will get a kick out of the led's when she turns the handle....I may bring some of the reels I need to fix and work on them while I am there...not sure at least I would not get interupted by the wife so much



Oh they will love em  They'll be perfect for night fishin  

Yeah, always seems workin on a project with the other halves around, there aint as much progress


----------



## Strych9 (May 12, 2010)

heather, you want me to come cut that grass for ya so you don't have to get all hot and sweaty?


----------



## Keebs (May 12, 2010)

Mornin Peoples!!


----------



## Strych9 (May 12, 2010)

Mornin keebs!  whatcha doin?


----------



## OutFishHim (May 12, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Well I'm grabbin a beer and headed to the creek. See yall later.



You should see the pictures that were not published!!!



Strych9 said:


> heather, you want me to come cut that grass for ya so you don't have to get all hot and sweaty?



_YES!!!_


----------



## SnowHunter (May 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Mornin Peoples!!



Mornin Sista!!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 12, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> You should see the pictures that were not published!!!



     

Dang I got all them on my other computer still too


----------



## Keebs (May 12, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> Mornin keebs!  whatcha doin?


As little as I can get away with............. aren't you on vacation time darlin'?  



OutFishHim said:


> You should see the pictures that were not published!!!
> _YES!!!_



 Mornin seahagsista!


----------



## Keebs (May 12, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Sista!!!!



What's the count on the FB picture contest now?


----------



## OutFishHim (May 12, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Dang I got all them on my other computer still too



Me too....I'm going to go look at them.....



Keebs said:


> As little as I can get away with............. aren't you on vacation time darlin'?
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin seahagsista!



Mornin' InsideLeftSista!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


> What's the count on the FB picture contest now?



15 so far, the highest has 84 though!

Hopefully today helps some


----------



## Keebs (May 12, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Me too....I'm going to go look at them.....
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin' InsideLeftSista!


     



SnowHunter said:


> 15 so far, the highest has 84 though!
> 
> Hopefully today helps some



I'll send out another batch of requests then, let's get this thang ROLLING!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Strych9 (May 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


> As little as I can get away with............. aren't you on vacation time darlin'?



yes ma'am I'll be on vacation time for the next 3 weeks  you need some yard work done too


----------



## SnowHunter (May 12, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Me too....I'm going to go look at them.....
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin' InsideLeftSista!


I can't!  can't hook up the computer 


Keebs said:


> I'll send out another batch of requests then, let's get this thang ROLLING!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks Sista


----------



## Keebs (May 12, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> yes ma'am I'll be on vacation time for the next 3 weeks  you need some yard work done too



Oh my.............................


----------



## SnowHunter (May 12, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> yes ma'am I'll be on vacation time for the next 3 weeks  you need some yard work done too



Josh, makin da round, eh?


----------



## Keebs (May 12, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Josh, makin da round, eh?


----------



## OutFishHim (May 12, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I can't!  can't hook up the computer



Just looked.....TouchySista!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 12, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Just looked.....TouchySista!



OH CRAP     

FeelySista!!


----------



## Seth carter (May 12, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> OH CRAP
> 
> FeelySista!!











mornin yall


----------



## OutFishHim (May 12, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> OH CRAP
> 
> FeelySista!!



Yup, and not one is postable!



Seth carter said:


> mornin yall



Oh crap!  The kid is here!


  Morning Seth!


----------



## jsullivan03 (May 12, 2010)




----------



## Seth carter (May 12, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Yup, and not one is postable!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mornin


----------



## OutFishHim (May 12, 2010)

Guess I'll go cut the grass now..................


----------



## SnowHunter (May 12, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Yup, and not one is postable!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






jsullivan03 said:


>



Mernin Jamie


----------



## Seth carter (May 12, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mernin Jamie



mornin snowy


----------



## Seth carter (May 12, 2010)

i c keebs lurkin down there


----------



## Keebs (May 12, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> FeelySista!!


rofl



Seth carter said:


> mornin yall


Mornin young'un........... 



OutFishHim said:


> Yup, and not one is postable!
> Oh crap!  The kid is here!
> Morning Seth!


  




jsullivan03 said:


>


Heeyyy purtyeyes!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 12, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> mornin snowy



Mornin Seth!!! 

Aint you posed to be in school?


----------



## Keebs (May 12, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> i c keebs lurkin down there



posting, not lurking, posting............


----------



## jsullivan03 (May 12, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mernin Jamie





Keebs said:


> Heeyyy purtyeyes!



 G' Morning!


----------



## Seth carter (May 12, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Seth!!!
> 
> Aint you posed to be in school?



ive got to go to the dentist in 30 min and if we leave school before 12 they count u absent anyway


----------



## slip (May 12, 2010)

No turkey today. but now i know why....wanna know why? okay heres why...


i sat down in my normal spot, its still pitch dark. i can hear something in the woods behind me, but i think no big deal...pretty normal. the sun starts to come up and i do a few small yelps and the bushes behind me come alive, something is bounceing around back and forth, what is it?! i look behind me and cant see anything other then shakeing leafs 15 feet behind me, its so dang thick though. so at that time im thinking maybe a gobbler came off roost so ill hold real still and not make any more calls....a hour or so goes by and i did another few yelps. again something behind me, but now its moving to my left..so again i hush up and wait...another hour goes by a do a few more calls and nothing. dad is walking up the road, and like normal whistles to let me know he's not a turkey expect its followed by a few other words....BOBCAT! this dang thing was walkin right up the road like nothing, about 30 yards from me coming to me.

no wonder why i didnt see a turkey, i was getting stalked by a bobcat!


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 12, 2010)

New handle installed in 8 lb sledge hammer! Love it, good weapon too. Hammer of Thor. Now to plant roses. Work time is soon to come.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


> posting, not lurking, posting............


 
lurking here..


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 12, 2010)

slip said:


> No turkey today. but now i know why....wanna know why? okay heres why...
> 
> 
> i sat down in my normal spot, its still pitch dark. i can hear something in the woods behind me, but i think no big deal...pretty normal. the sun starts to come up and i do a few small yelps and the bushes behind me come alive, something is bounceing around back and forth, what is it?! i look behind me and cant see anything other then shakeing leafs 15 feet behind me, its so dang thick though. so at that time im thinking maybe a gobbler came off roost so ill hold real still and not make any more calls....a hour or so goes by and i did another few yelps. again something behind me, but now its moving to my left..so again i hush up and wait...another hour goes by a do a few more calls and nothing. dad is walking up the road, and like normal whistles to let me know he's not a turkey expect its followed by a few other words....BOBCAT! this dang thing was walkin right up the road like nothing, about 30 yards from me coming to me.
> ...


Yep that'll happen sometimes. So your calling must of been convincing of a hen turkey.


----------



## Seth carter (May 12, 2010)

slip said:


> No turkey today. but now i know why....wanna know why? okay heres why...
> 
> 
> i sat down in my normal spot, its still pitch dark. i can hear something in the woods behind me, but i think no big deal...pretty normal. the sun starts to come up and i do a few small yelps and the bushes behind me come alive, something is bounceing around back and forth, what is it?! i look behind me and cant see anything other then shakeing leafs 15 feet behind me, its so dang thick though. so at that time im thinking maybe a gobbler came off roost so ill hold real still and not make any more calls....a hour or so goes by and i did another few yelps. again something behind me, but now its moving to my left..so again i hush up and wait...another hour goes by a do a few more calls and nothing. dad is walking up the road, and like normal whistles to let me know he's not a turkey expect its followed by a few other words....BOBCAT! this dang thing was walkin right up the road like nothing, about 30 yards from me coming to me.
> ...



that aint good


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 12, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Yup, and not one is postable!



Just send me a PM.


----------



## slip (May 12, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> New handle installed in 8 lb sledge hammer! Love it, good weapon too. Hammer of Thor. Now to plant roses. Work time is soon to come.


dood you went from smashing things with the hammer of Thor to planting roses in one post!


hogtrap44 said:


> Yep that'll happen sometimes. So your calling must of been convincing of a hen turkey.



 awesome.


----------



## Keebs (May 12, 2010)

slip said:


> No turkey today. but now i know why....wanna know why? okay heres why...
> 
> 
> i sat down in my normal spot, its still pitch dark. i can hear something in the woods behind me, but i think no big deal...pretty normal. the sun starts to come up and i do a few small yelps and the bushes behind me come alive, something is bounceing around back and forth, what is it?! i look behind me and cant see anything other then shakeing leafs 15 feet behind me, its so dang thick though. so at that time im thinking maybe a gobbler came off roost so ill hold real still and not make any more calls....a hour or so goes by and i did another few yelps. again something behind me, but now its moving to my left..so again i hush up and wait...another hour goes by a do a few more calls and nothing. dad is walking up the road, and like normal whistles to let me know he's not a turkey expect its followed by a few other words....BOBCAT! this dang thing was walkin right up the road like nothing, about 30 yards from me coming to me.
> ...


 



hogtrap44 said:


> New handle installed in 8 lb sledge hammer! Love it, good weapon too. Hammer of Thor. Now to plant roses. Work time is soon to come.


Uuuuhhh, ht, you plant your roses with a sledge hammer?!?!   



Miguel Cervantes said:


> lurking here..



 lurk all ya want, shuggums!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 12, 2010)

no lurking allowed!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 12, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> no lurking allowed!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 12, 2010)

slip said:


> No turkey today. but now i know why....wanna know why? okay heres why...
> 
> 
> i sat down in my normal spot, its still pitch dark. i can hear something in the woods behind me, but i think no big deal...pretty normal. the sun starts to come up and i do a few small yelps and the bushes behind me come alive, something is bounceing around back and forth, what is it?! i look behind me and cant see anything other then shakeing leafs 15 feet behind me, its so dang thick though. so at that time im thinking maybe a gobbler came off roost so ill hold real still and not make any more calls....a hour or so goes by and i did another few yelps. again something behind me, but now its moving to my left..so again i hush up and wait...another hour goes by a do a few more calls and nothing. dad is walking up the road, and like normal whistles to let me know he's not a turkey expect its followed by a few other words....BOBCAT! this dang thing was walkin right up the road like nothing, about 30 yards from me coming to me.
> ...



 

Nuttin like knowin you've been put lower on the food chain 


Hi Yall!!! Got all the fixins for apple butter cept the apples  This weekend should be productive


----------



## Benji314 (May 12, 2010)

Howdy folks. Got to go clean the pool here in a bit. Anybody want to help???


----------



## Keebs (May 12, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> no lurking allowed!


 SINCE WHEN?!?!?! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


>


tell'em shuggums!!  



SnowHunter said:


> Hi Yall!!! Got all the fixins for apple butter cept the apples  This weekend should be productive



Nom-nom-nom! 



Benji314 said:


> Howdy folks. Got to go clean the pool here in a bit. Anybody want to help???



Sure, be over in a bit, 12 or 24 pk this time?


----------



## SnowHunter (May 12, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Howdy folks. Got to go clean the pool here in a bit. Anybody want to help???


ME ME ME!!!! 


Keebs said:


> SINCE WHEN?!?!?!
> 
> 
> tell'em shuggums!!
> ...



Hey Sista!!!


----------



## Benji314 (May 12, 2010)

24 pack of Bud Light at the least. Blue Moon if you really love me.

Come on down then Snowy!! 

Jump on in folks the water is fine!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 12, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> ME ME ME!!!!
> 
> 
> Hey Sista!!!



What kinda apples you gonna be using?


----------



## Keebs (May 12, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> 24 pack of Bud Light at the least. Blue Moon if you really love me.
> 
> Come on down then Snowy!!
> 
> Jump on in folks the water is fine!!!



You know I'd bring you Blue Moon then! 
I miss having a pool!!


----------



## Benji314 (May 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You know I'd bring you Blue Moon then!
> I miss having a pool!!



After much cussin' and fussin' and threatening to fill the blasted thing in, it's ready for the summer. Just got to clean the filters one last time and it's on!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2010)

Dang it....I ain't got time to stawk and lurk

What it is???


----------



## SnowHunter (May 12, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> 24 pack of Bud Light at the least. Blue Moon if you really love me.
> 
> Come on down then Snowy!!
> 
> Jump on in folks the water is fine!!!


weeeeeeeeehawwwwwwwwww  Party at Benjis house 



Keebs said:


> What kinda apples you gonna be using?


Red Delicious 



Jeff C. said:


> Dang it....I ain't got time to stawk and lurk
> 
> What it is???


Hey Jeff  It be time to chill out and relax


----------



## Keebs (May 12, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> After much cussin' and fussin' and threatening to fill the blasted thing in, it's ready for the summer. Just got to clean the filters one last time and it's on!


I've only had above ground types & mainly time to get in & clean it, but man I miss my midnight late summer swims........................ 



Jeff C. said:


> Dang it....I ain't got time to stawk and lurk
> 
> What it is???


wait a minute, you got the MQ'in down pretty good, you SHOULD have S&L'ing down by now! ~~slacker~~ 



SnowHunter said:


> Red Delicious



save me a jar?!?! pwease?!?! purty pwease???


----------



## Benji314 (May 12, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> weeeeeeeeehawwwwwwwwww  Party at Benjis house



As always.....bathing suits optional for the ladies ....mandatory for the men.


----------



## wickedjester (May 12, 2010)

Im so tired I feel like OFH Donkey Punched me


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 12, 2010)

PAPPILLION said:


> Im so tired I feel like OFH Donkey Punched me


 
She only does that to people with bling..


----------



## Benji314 (May 12, 2010)

PAPPILLION said:


> Im so tired I feel like OFH Donkey Punched me



Ummmmm......


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> weeeeeeeeehawwwwwwwwww  Party at Benjis house
> 
> Red Delicious
> 
> ...



Yeah I know....been out werkin' all mornin', redfaced, sweatin', got the shakes, burnin up, wore out, ain't finished yet



Keebs said:


> I've only had above ground types & mainly time to get in & clean it, but man I miss my midnight late summer swims........................
> 
> 
> wait a minute, you got the MQ'in down pretty good, you SHOULD have S&L'ing down by now! ~~slacker~~
> ...




MQ'in and lurkin' purty decent...but I got to take that dadgum Stawkin' 101 class



Benji314 said:


> 24 pack of Bud Light at the least. Blue Moon if you really love me.
> 
> Come on down then Snowy!!
> 
> Jump on in folks the water is fine!!!



That's just what I need right now...a pool to jump in, cool off and refresh, then back to work


----------



## SnowHunter (May 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


> save me a jar?!?! pwease?!?! purty pwease???


Oh, don't you worry....I'm sendin some down with some other down yonder dwellers  



Benji314 said:


> As always.....bathing suits optional for the ladies ....mandatory for the men.


----------



## Keebs (May 12, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> As always.....bathing suits optional for the ladies ....mandatory for the men.


no fair! 



Benji314 said:


> Ummmmm......


 you took the words right out from my fingers...................... 



Jeff C. said:


> Yeah I know....been out werkin' all mornin', redfaced, sweatin', got the shakes, burnin up, wore out, ain't finished yet
> 
> MQ'in and lukin' ourty decent...but I got to take that dadgum Stawkin' 101 class
> 
> That's just what I need right now...a pool to jump in, cool off and refresh, then back to work



yep, you need a pool for sure! 
see Quack & Otis 'bout the stawkin class..............


----------



## Keebs (May 12, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Oh, don't you worry....I'm sendin some down with some other down yonder dwellers


----------



## Benji314 (May 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


> no fair!



My pool, my rules


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 12, 2010)

PAPPILLION said:


> Im so tired I feel like OFH Donkey Punched me



Oh my....  There so much to be said but...... I've been infractionated enough.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 12, 2010)

Hey everyone!!! It sure is hot outside!


----------



## Keebs (May 12, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> My pool, my rules


 oh suuuuure pull THAT one whydon'tcha! 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey everyone!!! It sure is hot outside!



Hey sista!!  Don't forget to take the camera to TanMan's last ball game!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey everyone!!! It sure is hot outside!



Yep...they turned the furnace up today


----------



## slip (May 12, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey everyone!!! It sure is hot outside!



yes it is! bout had a heat-a-ma-attack out in dem woods. and that was at 11!


----------



## wickedjester (May 12, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> She only does that to people with bling..




I didnt say she did,only feels like it


----------



## OutFishHim (May 12, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Howdy folks. Got to go clean the pool here in a bit. Anybody want to help???



Ooh!  Ooh!  I'm already ready!



Keebs said:


> Sure, be over in a bit, 12 or 24 pk this time?



Make it a kegger....I'm coming!



PAPPILLION said:


> Im so tired I feel like OFH Donkey Punched me



You rang?



Miguel Cervantes said:


> She only does that to people with bling..



Big difference in being kicked and punched..


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2010)

Alrighty....let's see if I can force myself back out of this air conditioning for a couple more hrs. Y'all have a good afternoon


----------



## Benji314 (May 12, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Ooh!  Ooh!  I'm already ready!
> 
> 
> 
> Make it a kegger....I'm coming!


Well come on then!

Oh, and see rules posted above


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey sista!!  Don't forget to take the camera to TanMan's last ball game!!



Hey!!! I'm going to try my best not to. Thanks for reminding me. Remind me again on Monday.



Jeff C. said:


> Yep...they turned the furnace up today





slip said:


> yes it is! bout had a heat-a-ma-attack out in dem woods. and that was at 11!



I heard on the radio that the temp here is going to be 91, but with the humidity it's going to feel a lot warmer. I'm ready for winter already.


----------



## slip (May 12, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I heard on the radio that the temp here is going to be 91, but with the humidity it's going to feel a lot warmer. I'm ready for winter already.



NOOOO 4 more days of turkey season!! _then_ it can be winter and deer season.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 12, 2010)

slip said:


> yes it is! bout had a heat-a-ma-attack out in dem woods. and that was at 11!



Slip,  if you turkey hunt long enough, you're gonna get stalked by every predator out there. I've had foxes, bobcats and coyotes get close before. Some of them even  survived. Two years ago, i had a yote get within 10 feet of me before i spotted him(his ear twitched). He left without a lot of fur on his hiney!


----------



## slip (May 12, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Slip,  if you turkey hunt long enough, you're gonna get stalked by every predator out there. I've had foxes, bobcats and coyotes get close before. Some of them even  survived. Two years ago, i had a yote get within 10 feet of me before i spotted him(his ear twitched). He left without a lot of fur on his hiney!



makes me wonder how many times a predator has stalked my call and i never even knew it! many times, i bet.

pretty dang cool.
'least i know now i was pretty well hidden and my call sounded half real.


----------



## Keebs (May 12, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Ooh!  Ooh!  I'm already ready!
> Make it a kegger....I'm coming!
> You rang?
> Big difference in being kicked and punched..


 



Jeff C. said:


> Alrighty....let's see if I can force myself back out of this air conditioning for a couple more hrs. Y'all have a good afternoon


Don't over do it Chief, it'll still be there tomorrow! 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey!!! I'm going to try my best not to. Thanks for reminding me. Remind me again on Monday.


I'll try, but you might better write it on his schedule too! 



rhbama3 said:


> Slip,  if you turkey hunt long enough, you're gonna get stalked by every predator out there. I've had foxes, bobcats and coyotes get close before. Some of them even  survived. Two years ago, i had a yote get within 10 feet of me before i spotted him(his ear twitched). He left without a lot of fur on his hiney!


He shouldn't have been capable of leaving!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Don't over do it Chief, it'll still be there tomorrow!
> 
> 
> I'll try, but you might better write it on his schedule too!
> ...



Hey Keeby weeby! 
He was to my right side. By the time i got swung around he had a good lead. I rolled him but he got up and ran off. I doubt he lived with a turkey load of #5's in his back end.


----------



## Keebs (May 12, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey Keeby weeby!
> He was to my right side. By the time i got swung around he had a good lead. I rolled him but he got up and ran off. I doubt he lived with a turkey load of #5's in his back end.



just  at ya bama!


----------



## jsullivan03 (May 12, 2010)

Geez what a day.  Is it 5 o'clock yet?!?!


----------



## jmfauver (May 12, 2010)

*Stalking*



rhbama3 said:


> Slip,  if you turkey hunt long enough, you're gonna get stalked by every predator out there. I've had foxes, bobcats and coyotes get close before. Some of them even  survived. Two years ago, i had a yote get within 10 feet of me before i spotted him(his ear twitched). He left without a lot of fur on his hiney!




The only times I've been stalked in the Turkey woods they only had 2 legs and cut us off the birds we were working


----------



## Seth carter (May 12, 2010)

lurklurklurk


----------



## Keebs (May 12, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Geez what a day.  Is it 5 o'clock yet?!?!


it sure is somewhere! 



Seth carter said:


> lurklurklurk



no,no,no, wrong,wrong,wrong..............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 12, 2010)

Man, I feel like a very large pile of dung...


2hrs sleep after working 12 hrs just ain't cutting it.


Oh, and afternoon ya'll!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 12, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Man, I feel like a very large pile of dung...
> 
> 
> 2hrs sleep after working 12 hrs just ain't cutting it.
> ...


 
Sleep is mandatory, better get some winks in while you're at work tonight...


----------



## jsullivan03 (May 12, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Man, I feel like a very large pile of dung...
> 
> 
> 2hrs sleep after working 12 hrs just ain't cutting it.
> ...



Your avatar distracts me.  I was not able to read what you wrote until I quoted it and got it away from that picture. 

Good afternoon!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 12, 2010)

Afternoon folks...

Please keep my Dad and Mom in your thoughts and prayers.  Dad is back in the hospital again 7 days now and it's not looking real good.  Lost his appetite, will to hang around and infections have set in again.  I am not sure just how Mom is managing, specially today.  Today is thier 59th anniversary.  Heading up there to sit awhile with him and maybe, just maybe can cheer him up a bit, and give mom a break.
Thanks Gang..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 12, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Afternoon folks...
> 
> Please keep my Dad and Mom in your thoughts and prayers. Dad is back in the hospital again 7 days now and it's not looking real good. Lost his appetite, will to hang around and infections have set in again. I am not sure just how Mom is managing, specially today. Today is thier 59th anniversary. Heading up there to sit awhile with him and maybe, just maybe can cheer him up a bit, and give mom a break.
> Thanks Gang..


 
Sorry to here this, we most certainly will keep all of you in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## slip (May 12, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Afternoon folks...
> 
> Please keep my Dad and Mom in your thoughts and prayers.  Dad is back in the hospital again 7 days now and it's not looking real good.  Lost his appetite, will to hang around and infections have set in again.  I am not sure just how Mom is managing, specially today.  Today is thier 59th anniversary.  Heading up there to sit awhile with him and maybe, just maybe can cheer him up a bit, and give mom a break.
> Thanks Gang..



good luck to you and your family.


----------



## Keebs (May 12, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Afternoon folks...
> 
> Please keep my Dad and Mom in your thoughts and prayers.  Dad is back in the hospital again 7 days now and it's not looking real good.  Lost his appetite, will to hang around and infections have set in again.  I am not sure just how Mom is managing, specially today.  Today is thier 59th anniversary.  Heading up there to sit awhile with him and maybe, just maybe can cheer him up a bit, and give mom a break.
> Thanks Gang..



You got it Kim!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 12, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Afternoon folks...
> 
> Please keep my Dad and Mom in your thoughts and prayers.  Dad is back in the hospital again 7 days now and it's not looking real good.  Lost his appetite, will to hang around and infections have set in again.  I am not sure just how Mom is managing, specially today.  Today is thier 59th anniversary.  Heading up there to sit awhile with him and maybe, just maybe can cheer him up a bit, and give mom a break.
> Thanks Gang..




Will be prayin for your Mom and Dad, Kim, and yall. Hope he starts feelin better


----------



## shawn mills (May 12, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Afternoon folks...
> 
> Please keep my Dad and Mom in your thoughts and prayers.  Dad is back in the hospital again 7 days now and it's not looking real good.  Lost his appetite, will to hang around and infections have set in again.  I am not sure just how Mom is managing, specially today.  Today is thier 59th anniversary.  Heading up there to sit awhile with him and maybe, just maybe can cheer him up a bit, and give mom a break.
> Thanks Gang..



Prayers sent buddy


----------



## rhbama3 (May 12, 2010)

Sorry Kim. Thoughts and prayers for them.


----------



## turtlebug (May 12, 2010)

Prayers for your family RMac.   We're here for ya.  




Hi my pwecious Wobbert-Woo!


----------



## Keebs (May 12, 2010)

shawn mills said:


> Prayers sent buddy


SHAWN!!!  howrya? 



turtlebug said:


> Prayers for your family RMac.   We're here for ya.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Tbugsy!!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 12, 2010)

In our thoughts and prayers, Kim.


----------



## Keebs (May 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> In our thoughts and prayers, Kim.



ok sugarplum, where's the hawt avatar you did have up, I was sooo enjoying the view!


----------



## turtlebug (May 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


> SHAWN!!!  howrya?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Tbugsy!!





Hey Keebsis!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


> ok sugarplum, where's the hawt avatar you did have up, I was sooo enjoying the view!


 
Shame on you.....


----------



## turtlebug (May 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


> ok sugarplum, where's the hawt avatar you did have up, I was sooo enjoying the view!



I thought that was the resident grouch's latest self portrait?


----------



## Bubbette (May 12, 2010)

Bubba's on the front porch tryin to call a turkey. Didn't know there were any turkeys in our subdivision (at least none that make that obnoxious sound).


----------



## rhbama3 (May 12, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Prayers for your family RMac.   We're here for ya.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Buggsy wuggsy!
[/QUOTE]


----------



## jmfauver (May 12, 2010)

*Prayers fr ya*



Redneck Maguiver said:


> Afternoon folks...
> 
> Please keep my Dad and Mom in your thoughts and prayers.  Dad is back in the hospital again 7 days now and it's not looking real good.  Lost his appetite, will to hang around and infections have set in again.  I am not sure just how Mom is managing, specially today.  Today is thier 59th anniversary.  Heading up there to sit awhile with him and maybe, just maybe can cheer him up a bit, and give mom a break.
> Thanks Gang..



Good luck,will keep you guys in our prayers


----------



## rhbama3 (May 12, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Bubba's on the front porch tryin to call a turkey. Didn't know there were any turkeys in our subdivision (at least none that make that obnoxious sound).



IT'S CALLED PRACTICING!!!!
ya old battle axe


----------



## slip (May 12, 2010)

Nic, i got stalked by a bobcat today from sunrise to 11am in that turkey spot.....i knew that place was packed with predators!


----------



## Keebs (May 12, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Hey Keebsis!


 aawww that's cute! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Shame on you.....


according to barbqbuttboss I'm too old to even be shameful! 



turtlebug said:


> I thought that was the resident grouch's latest self portrait?


 ohlawdgirl! 



Bubbette said:


> Bubba's on the front porch tryin to call a turkey. Didn't know there were any turkeys in our subdivision (at least none that make that obnoxious sound).


 he done gone off the deep end on us?!?!


----------



## turtlebug (May 12, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Bubba's on the front porch tryin to call a turkey. Didn't know there were any turkeys in our subdivision (at least none that make that obnoxious sound).



Bubbette in da houz!    



S'okay, I've stopped counting the number of neighbors that want to have me strung up by my toenails when I get a new game call of any kind.   
I feel his pain.  



Ya know, collecting the urine of 100 bus drivers over the course of two days can sure take the wind outta your sails.  I'm soooo glad that's over.


----------



## slip (May 12, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> IT'S CALLED PRACTICING!!!!
> ya old battle axe



last year i did that for a while, the guy next door (also a hunter...everyone here is) got his mouth call and started gobbleing back....


----------



## Keebs (May 12, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> IT'S CALLED PRACTICING!!!!
> ya old battle axe


Good Lord Bama!  You like living on the dang edge doncha?!? 



slip said:


> Nic, i got stalked by a bobcat today from sunrise to 11am in that turkey spot.....i knew that place was packed with predators!



And how will you be ready if it's back tomorrow?!?!


----------



## pbradley (May 12, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Ya know, collecting the urine of 100 bus drivers over the course of two days can sure take the wind outta your sails.  I'm soooo glad that's over.



How unique.  Most people collect stamps or shot glasses or comic books...


----------



## Keebs (May 12, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Bubbette in da houz!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 How many years you been doing that & did you ever go to other county's?!?!?!


----------



## turtlebug (May 12, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> IT'S CALLED PRACTICING!!!!
> ya old battle axe




          

Uh-OH!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


> ok sugarplum, where's the hawt avatar you did have up, I was sooo enjoying the view!



Which one? I done forgot? 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Shame on you.....




Hush mexican!!  




turtlebug said:


> I thought that was the resident grouch's latest self portrait?



It is...


----------



## Keebs (May 12, 2010)

pbradley said:


> How unique.  Most people collect stamps or shot glasses or comic books...


----------



## Bubbette (May 12, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Bubbette in da houz!
> 
> 
> It feels good to be home for a little while. Tried to sleep in my own bed last night but this gosh awful freight train kept coming through the bedroom.


----------



## Keebs (May 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Which one? I done forgot?
> Hush mexican!!
> It is...



coyness doesn't work for you...............


----------



## rhbama3 (May 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Good Lord Bama!  You like living on the dang edge doncha?!?


We've been married 21 years. There is nothing left but throwing dirt on me.


----------



## turtlebug (May 12, 2010)

pbradley said:


> How unique.  Most people collect stamps or shot glasses or comic books...





Keebs said:


> How many years you been doing that & did you ever go to other county's?!?!?!




You buncha smart-pooties.      

Semi-annual drug screens.   




Them some grumpy folks lemme tell ya.


----------



## Keebs (May 12, 2010)

later folks


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 12, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> IT'S CALLED PRACTICING!!!!
> ya old battle axe


 
Avatar suggestion..








slip said:


> last year i did that for a while, the guy next door (also a hunter...everyone here is) got his mouth call and started gobbleing back....


 
So you have proof that you live in a neighborhood full of turkeys?


----------



## turtlebug (May 12, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> It feels good to be home for a little while. Tried to sleep in my own bed last night but this gosh awful freight train kept coming through the bedroom.





Your guest bedroom sleeps very well.    


Then again, I have about 72 pairs of earplugs. I'll bring you a few next time I'm over if ya want.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 12, 2010)

oh my, yall are runnin wild


----------



## turtlebug (May 12, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> oh my, yall are runnin wild



Well, ya see, Wobbert-Woo  called Bubbette an ol battle axe and it just snowballed from there.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 12, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> oh my, yall are runnin wild


----------



## rhbama3 (May 12, 2010)

Hey Nicodemus!
WALB is gonna have a segment on Jager-Pro on the Thursday night news.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Afternoon folks...
> 
> Please keep my Dad and Mom in your thoughts and prayers.  Dad is back in the hospital again 7 days now and it's not looking real good.  Lost his appetite, will to hang around and infections have set in again.  I am not sure just how Mom is managing, specially today.  Today is thier 59th anniversary.  Heading up there to sit awhile with him and maybe, just maybe can cheer him up a bit, and give mom a break.
> Thanks Gang..



Will do RM....


----------



## jmfauver (May 12, 2010)

*send a supply to DOG II*



turtlebug said:


> Then again, I have about 72 pairs of earplugs. I'll bring you a few next time I'm over if ya want.



Tbug,

ya better send some of them to the folks going to DOGII they are going to need them


----------



## rhbama3 (May 12, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Well, ya see, Wobbert-Woo  called Bubbette an ol battle axe and it just snowballed from there.



wrong wrong wrong!!!! 
She dissed my turkey call practicing first. I was merely responding.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 12, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> lurklurklurk



NO LURKING SETH!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 12, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Tbug,
> 
> ya better send some of them to the folks going to DOGII they are going to need them


 
I resemble that remark..


----------



## slip (May 12, 2010)

know how ya make beans edible? pour sweet tea on them and soak up the juices in yer biscuit....NUM.


----------



## jmfauver (May 12, 2010)

*Me to*



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I resemble that remark..




Me to that's why I suggested it......at my old house I snored the siding off....


It was an all brick house


----------



## turtlebug (May 12, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Tbug,
> 
> ya better send some of them to the folks going to DOGII they are going to need them



I wish I could deliver em in person.  

Can't wait for school to be OVER WITH!  One kid has managed to score 4, I said FOUR different honors nights.   Band trip this weekend and ANOTHER honors activity next week. We couldn't get away if we tried right now.  

We all know Mattytwoshirts won't need any. He'll have too much hay stuffed in his ears.    






rhbama3 said:


> wrong wrong wrong!!!!
> She dissed my turkey call practicing first. I was merely responding.




Sammie still loves you.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 12, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Well, ya see, Wobbert-Woo  called Bubbette an ol battle axe and it just snowballed from there.


  



Miguel Cervantes said:


>


 



rhbama3 said:


> wrong wrong wrong!!!!
> She dissed my turkey call practicing first. I was merely responding.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 12, 2010)

slip said:


> know how ya make beans edible? pour sweet tea on them and soak up the juices in yer biscuit....NUM.


----------



## Bubbette (May 12, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Well, ya see, Wobbert-Woo  called Bubbette an ol battle axe and it just snowballed from there.



Can you believe the nerve of that boy?!  And yes, the guest bed does sleep very well. 



rhbama3 said:


> wrong wrong wrong!!!!
> She dissed my turkey call practicing first. I was merely responding.



It is NEVER ok to call your wonderful, loving, excellent wife an ol battle ax!


----------



## slip (May 12, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



no no no, it was 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_before_ i fixed it up...now its....num


----------



## turtlebug (May 12, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Can you believe the nerve of that boy?!  And yes, the guest bed does sleep very well.
> 
> 
> 
> It is NEVER ok to call your wonderful, loving, excellent wife an ol battle ax!



Make him take you to the 'Shroom and use his new knife to cut your pizza up into itty bitty bite sized pieces and then lovingly feed it to you!   




I still wuvs you Wobbert-Woo!


----------



## jmfauver (May 12, 2010)

*You will be missed*



turtlebug said:


> I wish I could deliver em in person.
> 
> Can't wait for school to be OVER WITH!  One kid has managed to score 4, I said FOUR different honors nights.   Band trip this weekend and ANOTHER honors activity next week. We couldn't get away if we tried right now.
> 
> We all know Mattytwoshirts won't need any. He'll have too much hay stuffed in his ears.



You will be missed...congrats to your Honor student!!!!


----------



## turtlebug (May 12, 2010)

Okay, now that I've driven another nail into my Wobbert-Woo's  coffin, I gotta finish laundry and start supper then play wif the bow some more. 

Later!


----------



## Benji314 (May 12, 2010)

The pool is D-O-N-E!!!!

Time for a few ice cold adult beverages  and to throw some steaks on the grill.


----------



## turtlebug (May 12, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> You will be missed...congrats to your Honor student!!!!



Thanks! We have one accomplished child and one serious overachiever.  

They make me smile so it's worth all those finger sammiches I gotta fix (for 100 students) next Tuesday.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 12, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Afternoon folks...
> 
> Please keep my Dad and Mom in your thoughts and prayers.  Dad is back in the hospital again 7 days now and it's not looking real good.  Lost his appetite, will to hang around and infections have set in again.  I am not sure just how Mom is managing, specially today.  Today is thier 59th anniversary.  Heading up there to sit awhile with him and maybe, just maybe can cheer him up a bit, and give mom a break.
> Thanks Gang..





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sorry to here this, we most certainly will keep all of you in our thoughts and prayers.





slip said:


> good luck to you and your family.





Keebs said:


> You got it Kim!





SnowHunter said:


> Will be prayin for your Mom and Dad, Kim, and yall. Hope he starts feelin better





shawn mills said:


> Prayers sent buddy





rhbama3 said:


> Sorry Kim. Thoughts and prayers for them.





turtlebug said:


> Prayers for your family RMac.   We're here for ya.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Nicodemus said:


> In our thoughts and prayers, Kim.





jmfauver said:


> Good luck,will keep you guys in our prayers



   U got it Kim.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2010)

I'm almost too tired to post

slip, sounds like you had an exciting hunt!!! Were you skeered


----------



## rhbama3 (May 12, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Thanks! We have one accomplished child and one serious overachiever.
> 
> They make me smile so it's worth all those finger sammiches I gotta fix (for 100 students) next Tuesday.



Do you have a thing for the number 100?
100 pee cups collection, 100 finger sammiches? Coincidence?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 12, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Can you believe the nerve of that boy?!  And yes, the guest bed does sleep very well.
> 
> 
> 
> It is ALWAYS ok to call your wife an ol battle ax!



well...... if you insist.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 12, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Do you have a thing for the number 100?
> 100 pee cups collection, 100 finger sammiches? Coincidence?


 


You're just testin your luck tonight aren't you??


----------



## rhbama3 (May 12, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're just testin your luck tonight aren't you??



You know what my track record is on "Luck".


----------



## SnowHunter (May 12, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> The pool is D-O-N-E!!!!
> 
> Time for a few ice cold adult beverages  and to throw some steaks on the grill.





Jeff C. said:


> I'm almost too tired to post
> 
> slip, sounds like you had an exciting hunt!!! Were you skeered



 Hey Jeff


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 12, 2010)

GI Jane is on Encore.........I do like her haircut...


----------



## boneboy96 (May 12, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> The pool is D-O-N-E!!!!
> 
> Time for a few ice cold adult beverages  and to throw some steaks on the grill.



sounds like a party...


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Jeff




Hey Snowyyyy!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2010)

Dangggg...I think I picked up a couple chiggers today


----------



## Nicodemus (May 12, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey Nicodemus!
> WALB is gonna have a segment on Jager-Pro on the Thursday night news.





I heard about that. I also saw them comin` out of a field on a certain plantation this mornin`.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 12, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Dangggg...I think I picked up a couple chiggers today


 
Did they charge by the hour?


----------



## SnowHunter (May 12, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Dangggg...I think I picked up a couple chiggers today


itch itch itch  


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did they charge by the hour?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I heard about that. I also saw them comin` out of a field on a certain plantation this mornin`.



good! Hope they killed them all!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did they charge by the hour?



I'll be paying for them for a few days



SnowHunter said:


> itch itch itch



I is!!!


----------



## slip (May 12, 2010)

aye mexican who stole sparky....any _real_ chance of a nice rain shower any time soon?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 12, 2010)

slip said:


> aye mexican who stole sparky....any _real_ chance of a nice rain shower any time soon?


 
Yep..


----------



## rhbama3 (May 12, 2010)

slip said:


> aye mexican who stole sparky....any _real_ chance of a nice rain shower any time soon?



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=272699


----------



## SnowHunter (May 12, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I'll be paying for them for a few days
> 
> 
> 
> I is!!!



Theyz worse then fiberglass


----------



## slip (May 12, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=272699



who reads stickys


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2010)

Y'all got any remedies for: AFTER the chiggers are already on/ imbedded??? I've taken clorox bath's but.....I just felt bleached


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 12, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Y'all got any remedies for: AFTER the chiggers are already on/ imbedded??? I've taken clorox bath's but.....I just felt bleached


 

 Gotta be a real man and use the clorox straight up....


----------



## slip (May 12, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Y'all got any remedies for: AFTER the chiggers are already on/ imbedded??? I've taken clorox bath's but.....I just felt bleached



lighter fluid makes em stop itchin...


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Gotta be a real man and use the clorox straight up....



I ain't got that much clorox....I have 3 gallons of deck, cement, and house wash....think that would work


----------



## SnowHunter (May 12, 2010)

slip said:


> lighter fluid makes em stop itchin...



we all remembered what happened when you tried that lil remedy


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2010)

slip said:


> lighter fluid makes em stop itchin...



All joking aside, yrs ago my Grandma would have us put a single drop of turpentine on our tongue. We would run around and play in the woods all day.....and MAYBE get 1 chigger or 2. Had that terrible taste all day, but it beat having 45 chigger bites

Anyone else ever heard of that???


----------



## slip (May 12, 2010)

next turkey season....

http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/BUSH703-1.html

ill be ready....


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2010)

Headin' to da tub!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 12, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Y'all got any remedies for: AFTER the chiggers are already on/ imbedded??? I've taken clorox bath's but.....I just felt bleached





Truth be known, nothin` will do much good. Just outlast em. To stop this from happenin` again, follow my advice next time...


----------



## SnowHunter (May 12, 2010)

Evenin Nick


----------



## Nicodemus (May 12, 2010)

Hey Snow!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 12, 2010)

slip said:


> next turkey season....
> 
> http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/BUSH703-1.html
> 
> ill be ready....



So will some idjit on a WMA running around yelling" I kilt a skunk ape, i kilt a skunk ape!!"


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 12, 2010)

This new driveler needs water wings....


----------



## slip (May 12, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> So will some idjit on a WMA running around yelling" I kilt a skunk ape, i kilt a skunk ape!!"



probably


----------



## SnowHunter (May 12, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> This new driveler needs water wings....



pool noodles?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 12, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> pool noodles?


 
Something, it certainly seems to have buoyancy issues...


----------



## turtlebug (May 12, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> So will some idjit on a WMA running around yelling" I kilt a skunk ape, i kilt a skunk ape!!"



Ain't no skunk apes on a WMA.   

They're all here in Valdosta!     


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=532358&highlight=


----------



## SnowHunter (May 12, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Something, it certainly seems to have buoyancy issues...



ayup


----------



## turtlebug (May 12, 2010)

I'm in a mood tonight! 

Turn it up!  

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1722VFxD-qI&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1722VFxD-qI&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## boneboy96 (May 12, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> The pool is D-O-N-E!!!!
> 
> Time for a few ice cold adult beverages  and to throw some steaks on the grill.





Nicodemus said:


> Truth be known, nothin` will do much good. Just outlast em. To stop this from happenin` again, follow my advice next time...



What happened to the pickle juice?   That's supposed to keep em away from ya I thought.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 12, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> What happened to the pickle juice?   That's supposed to keep em away from ya I thought.



It does keep em off, but if you already have a dose of them, the pickle juice and vinegar won`t do any good. Foresight, foresight...


----------



## dougefresh (May 12, 2010)

Mornin Folks


----------



## SnowHunter (May 12, 2010)

Mornin Doug


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 12, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> What happened to the pickle juice? That's supposed to keep em away from ya I thought.


 


Nicodemus said:


> It does keep em off, but if you already have a dose of them, the pickle juice and vinegar won`t do any good. Foresight, foresight...


 
I thought he said gettin pickled juice.... No wonder I still get em' after I wake up from bein passed out in the woods.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 12, 2010)

I`m surrounded by lunatics!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m surrounded by lunatics!!!


 
I'm sure the RedHead and Clem wouldn't appreciate you sayin that!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m surrounded by lunatics!!!



your the guest speaker at our asylum tonight.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 12, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> your the guest speaker at our asylum tonight.



If Nicks a guest speaker, who is The Warden?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 12, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> If Nicks a guest speaker, who is The Warden?



I dunno. He said he was surrounded so he must be here for a reason.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> It does keep em off, but if you already have a dose of them, the pickle juice and vinegar won`t do any good. Foresight, foresight...



At least I'm squeaky/bleachy clean....OFH would be proud



dougefresh said:


> Mornin Folks



Mornin' douge



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I thought he said gettin pickled juice.... No wonder I still get em' after I wake up from bein passed out in the woods.



Hey...that's an idea....I'll get 'em drunk
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Nicodemus said:


> I`m surrounded by lunatics!!!



What's the best remedy for them Nic


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 12, 2010)

Evening everyone!!! How goes it?


----------



## Nicodemus (May 12, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm sure the RedHead and Clem wouldn't appreciate you sayin that!!!



I was talkin` about you idjits!! 



rhbama3 said:


> your the guest speaker at our asylum tonight.



What`chall wanna talk about?  



SnowHunter said:


> If Nicks a guest speaker, who is The Warden?




You! Wanna join me?  



rhbama3 said:


> I dunno. He said he was surrounded so he must be here for a reason.



Fixin` to go to sleep here shortly!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 12, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Mornin Folks


 


SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Evening everyone!!! How goes it?


 

Howdy you two..


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Evening everyone!!! How goes it?



Hey SGG!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> You! Wanna join me?


 ME?!?!?!?  Can't be The Warden, I'm self admitted to the asylum 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Evening everyone!!! How goes it?


Hey SGG!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 12, 2010)

THE DAILY DRIVELER

Deerehauler Driveler edition born, DougE driveler club rules(WOW's veto), premature countdown, Quack grr-ing, Tiffany ogling, mornings, Quack asks: will Cooz remember me? OFH has creamer, OFH wants her laptop on bigscreen, Miguel thoughts on rules, OFH bling wants(ipod), Jeffc spaced out morning, feeling feisty, grass cutting(OFH style), two hawt chicks in the creek, fishing reels for kids, Strych9 lawnscaping offer, Keebs comes in yelling, FB contest count, Touchy and Feely sisters, Seth skipz skool agin, Sulli grinning, Slip stalked by bobcat, HT new sledge hammer of Thor(planting roses), mexican lurking, Benji pool plans, Keebs midnite swim memories, Pappi feels donkey punched(OFH style), stawkin' 101, SGG notes its hot outside, OFH wants kegger, Benji pool rules, predator tawk, tired Quack, Redneck Maguivers parents not doing well(thoughts and prayers, Kim!), TBug arrives, turkey call practice(Bubbette hates it), Turtlebug 100 bus driver urine collection, living on da edge(me), Nicodemus sez: Silencio, mexican!, battle axes, snoring, Boneboy in guard tower, earplugs needed(DOGII), edible beans?, TBug/Bubbette tag team intimidation, Benji pool ready, TBugs award winning kids, 100 sammiches, Jeffc chiggered, Jager-pro, Slip discovers weather sticky, chigger remedies, Skunk ape Slip, buoyancy issues?, rockin' Bugsy, pickle juice, Nicodemus surrounded by lunatics


----------



## SnowHunter (May 12, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> THE DAILY DRIVELER
> 
> Deerehauler Driveler edition born, DougE driveler club rules(WOW's veto), premature countdown, Quack grr-ing, Tiffany ogling, mornings, Quack asks: will Cooz remember me? OFH has creamer, OFH wants her laptop on bigscreen, Miguel thoughts on rules, OFH bling wants(ipod), Jeffc spaced out morning, feeling feisty, grass cutting(OFH style), two hawt chicks in the creek, fishing reels for kids, Strych9 lawnscaping offer, Keebs comes in yelling, FB contest count, Touchy and Feely sisters, Seth skipz skool agin, Sulli grinning, Slip stalked by bobcat, HT new sledge hammer of Thor(planting roses), mexican lurking, Benji pool plans, Keebs midnite swim memories, Pappi feels donkey punched(OFH style), stawkin' 101, SGG notes its hot outside, OFH wants kegger, Benji pool rules, predator tawk, tired Quack, Redneck Maguivers parents not doing well(thoughts and prayers, Kim!), TBug arrives, turkey call practice(Bubbette hates it), Turtlebug 100 bus driver urine collection, living on da edge(me), Nicodemus sez: Silencio, mexican!, battle axes, snoring, Boneboy in guard tower, earplugs needed(DOGII), edible beans?, TBug/Bubbette tag team intimidation, Benji pool ready, TBugs award winning kids, 100 sammiches, Jeffc chiggered, Jager-pro, Slip discovers weather sticky, chigger remedies, Skunk ape Slip, buoyancy issues?, rockin' Bugsy, pickle juice, Nicodemus surrounded by lunatics



 great job Wingman


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 12, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdy you two..



Hey you!!! Where's Sparky at? I liked him a lot better. 



Jeff C. said:


> Hey SGG!!!



Hiya Jeff!!! Still got chiggers?



SnowHunter said:


> Hey SGG!!!



Hey Snowy!!! I went to the boating pic on facebook and clicked like.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 12, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> THE DAILY DRIVELER
> 
> Deerehauler Driveler edition born, DougE driveler club rules(WOW's veto), premature countdown, Quack grr-ing, Tiffany ogling, mornings, Quack asks: will Cooz remember me? OFH has creamer, OFH wants her laptop on bigscreen, Miguel thoughts on rules, OFH bling wants(ipod), Jeffc spaced out morning, feeling feisty, grass cutting(OFH style), two hawt chicks in the creek, fishing reels for kids, Strych9 lawnscaping offer, Keebs comes in yelling, FB contest count, Touchy and Feely sisters, Seth skipz skool agin, Sulli grinning, Slip stalked by bobcat, HT new sledge hammer of Thor(planting roses), mexican lurking, Benji pool plans, Keebs midnite swim memories, Pappi feels donkey punched(OFH style), stawkin' 101, SGG notes its hot outside, OFH wants kegger, Benji pool rules, predator tawk, tired Quack, Redneck Maguivers parents not doing well(thoughts and prayers, Kim!), TBug arrives, turkey call practice(Bubbette hates it), Turtlebug 100 bus driver urine collection, living on da edge(me), Nicodemus sez: Silencio, mexican!, battle axes, snoring, Boneboy in guard tower, earplugs needed(DOGII), edible beans?, TBug/Bubbette tag team intimidation, Benji pool ready, TBugs award winning kids, 100 sammiches, Jeffc chiggered, Jager-pro, Slip discovers weather sticky, chigger remedies, Skunk ape Slip, buoyancy issues?, rockin' Bugsy, pickle juice, Nicodemus surrounded by lunatics


 

That's about the most discombobulated driveler I've seen yet...


----------



## boneboy96 (May 12, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Evening everyone!!! How goes it?





dougefresh said:


> Mornin Folks





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdy you two..



Hey there!         It's almost party time...hopefully I'll get off work here in a short short!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 12, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey you!!! Where's Sparky at? I liked him a lot better.


He doesn't exist anymore, according to the Witless Protection Program officials.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 12, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey you!!! Where's Sparky at? I liked him a lot better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Sista!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 12, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's about the most discombobulated driveler I've seen yet...



 It's even worse when you actually sit and read every post.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 12, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Hey there!         It's almost party time...hopefully I'll get off work here in a short short!



Hey!!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> He doesn't exist anymore, according to the Witless Protection Program officials.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 12, 2010)

I'm thinking it is a shrimp/beef fajita from El Maya kinda nite!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> THE DAILY DRIVELER
> 
> Deerehauler Driveler edition born, DougE driveler club rules(WOW's veto), premature countdown, Quack grr-ing, Tiffany ogling, mornings, Quack asks: will Cooz remember me? OFH has creamer, OFH wants her laptop on bigscreen, Miguel thoughts on rules, OFH bling wants(ipod), Jeffc spaced out morning, feeling feisty, grass cutting(OFH style), two hawt chicks in the creek, fishing reels for kids, Strych9 lawnscaping offer, Keebs comes in yelling, FB contest count, Touchy and Feely sisters, Seth skipz skool agin, Sulli grinning, Slip stalked by bobcat, HT new sledge hammer of Thor(planting roses), mexican lurking, Benji pool plans, Keebs midnite swim memories, Pappi feels donkey punched(OFH style), stawkin' 101, SGG notes its hot outside, OFH wants kegger, Benji pool rules, predator tawk, tired Quack, Redneck Maguivers parents not doing well(thoughts and prayers, Kim!), TBug arrives, turkey call practice(Bubbette hates it), Turtlebug 100 bus driver urine collection, living on da edge(me), Nicodemus sez: Silencio, mexican!, battle axes, snoring, Boneboy in guard tower, earplugs needed(DOGII), edible beans?, TBug/Bubbette tag team intimidation, Benji pool ready, TBugs award winning kids, 100 sammiches, Jeffc chiggered, Jager-pro, Slip discovers weather sticky, chigger remedies, Skunk ape Slip, buoyancy issues?, rockin' Bugsy, pickle juice, Nicodemus surrounded by lunatics







SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey you!!! Where's Sparky at? I liked him a lot better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah....but I hit em hard with about a half gallon of clorox and some red wine


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 12, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Thanks Sista!!!



You are very welcome!!! I think that pic is just too cute.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 12, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah....but I hit em hard with about a half gallon of clorox and some red wine



There you go!!!


----------



## slip (May 12, 2010)

G'night folks, im puttin the chickens up and going to bed....cant do another 2 hour night.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> There you go!!!



I sure do hate the taste of that clorox.....Oh yeah, and that red wine sure does stains your skin when you bathe in it


----------



## SnowHunter (May 12, 2010)

slip said:


> G'night folks, im puttin the chickens up and going to bed....cant do another 2 hour night.


Night Slip 


Jeff C. said:


> I sure do hate the taste of that clorox.....Oh yeah, and that red wine sure does stains your skin when you bathe in it



idjit


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2010)

slip said:


> G'night folks, im puttin the chickens up and going to bed....cant do another 2 hour night.



Nite slip...get a good nights rest and kill one of them thangs!!!

Good luck!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Night Slip
> 
> 
> idjit



Thanks....I feel like a full fledged driveler now


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 12, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm thinking it is a shrimp/beef fajita from El Maya kinda nite!


 
I do miss some of the eatin places in Albany.



slip said:


> G'night folks, im puttin the chickens up and going to bed....cant do another 2 hour night.


 
Nite Slid.



Jeff C. said:


> I sure do hate the taste of that clorox.....Oh yeah, and that red wine sure does stains your skin when you bathe in it


 
Dangit,,,,,,,,you beat me to it..


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 12, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I sure do hate the taste of that clorox.....Oh yeah, and that red wine sure does stains your skin when you bathe in it



 




Alright... I'm fixin to put the boys to bed and then I'm calling it a night. You all have a good one!!!!


----------



## turtlebug (May 12, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> THE DAILY DRIVELER
> 
> Deerehauler Driveler edition born, DougE driveler club rules(WOW's veto), premature countdown, Quack grr-ing, Tiffany ogling, mornings, Quack asks: will Cooz remember me? OFH has creamer, OFH wants her laptop on bigscreen, Miguel thoughts on rules, OFH bling wants(ipod), Jeffc spaced out morning, feeling feisty, grass cutting(OFH style), two hawt chicks in the creek, fishing reels for kids, Strych9 lawnscaping offer, Keebs comes in yelling, FB contest count, Touchy and Feely sisters, Seth skipz skool agin, Sulli grinning, Slip stalked by bobcat, HT new sledge hammer of Thor(planting roses), mexican lurking, Benji pool plans, Keebs midnite swim memories, Pappi feels donkey punched(OFH style), stawkin' 101, SGG notes its hot outside, OFH wants kegger, Benji pool rules, predator tawk, tired Quack, Redneck Maguivers parents not doing well(thoughts and prayers, Kim!), TBug arrives, turkey call practice(Bubbette hates it), Turtlebug 100 bus driver urine collection, living on da edge(me), Nicodemus sez: Silencio, mexican!, battle axes, snoring, Boneboy in guard tower, earplugs needed(DOGII), edible beans?, TBug/Bubbette tag team intimidation, Benji pool ready, TBugs award winning kids, 100 sammiches, Jeffc chiggered, Jager-pro, Slip discovers weather sticky, chigger remedies, Skunk ape Slip, buoyancy issues?, rockin' Bugsy, pickle juice, Nicodemus surrounded by lunatics



No matter what Bubbette and Fishbait say about you, I still remain your loyal and loving Bugsy!     


Okay, more shooting. Add another $50 to the Mathews money pit.  It's the grip. Gonna order a Shrewd for it and see if that helps.  

Anyone interested in an $800 paperweight?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 12, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Alright... I'm fixin to put the boys to bed and then I'm calling it a night. You all have a good one!!!!


 
Have a good one Doodlebug..


----------



## SnowHunter (May 12, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Alright... I'm fixin to put the boys to bed and then I'm calling it a night. You all have a good one!!!!



Night Sista 

Hey Bugsy 

Man its quiet in here with the kids in bed


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 12, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Man its quiet in here with the kids in bed


 
SHHHHHHHHHHHH,,,,,,,don't say that too loud..


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I do miss some of the eatin places in Albany.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For once



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Alright... I'm fixin to put the boys to bed and then I'm calling it a night. You all have a good one!!!!



Nite SGG!!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 12, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> SHHHHHHHHHHHH,,,,,,,don't say that too loud..



I aint gotta worry..mine are out cold


----------



## Nicodemus (May 12, 2010)

Ya`ll have a good evenin`, folks!


----------



## Swede (May 12, 2010)

Hey


Y'all get work release??


----------



## Strych9 (May 12, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> THE DAILY DRIVELER
> 
> Deerehauler Driveler edition born, DougE driveler club rules(WOW's veto), premature countdown, Quack grr-ing, Tiffany ogling, mornings, Quack asks: will Cooz remember me? OFH has creamer, OFH wants her laptop on bigscreen, Miguel thoughts on rules, OFH bling wants(ipod), Jeffc spaced out morning, feeling feisty, grass cutting(OFH style), two hawt chicks in the creek, fishing reels for kids, Strych9 lawnscaping offer, Keebs comes in yelling, FB contest count, Touchy and Feely sisters, Seth skipz skool agin, Sulli grinning, Slip stalked by bobcat, HT new sledge hammer of Thor(planting roses), mexican lurking, Benji pool plans, Keebs midnite swim memories, Pappi feels donkey punched(OFH style), stawkin' 101, SGG notes its hot outside, OFH wants kegger, Benji pool rules, predator tawk, tired Quack, Redneck Maguivers parents not doing well(thoughts and prayers, Kim!), TBug arrives, turkey call practice(Bubbette hates it), Turtlebug 100 bus driver urine collection, living on da edge(me), Nicodemus sez: Silencio, mexican!, battle axes, snoring, Boneboy in guard tower, earplugs needed(DOGII), edible beans?, TBug/Bubbette tag team intimidation, Benji pool ready, TBugs award winning kids, 100 sammiches, Jeffc chiggered, Jager-pro, Slip discovers weather sticky, chigger remedies, Skunk ape Slip, buoyancy issues?, rockin' Bugsy, pickle juice, Nicodemus surrounded by lunatics



whachu mean by donkey punch


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 12, 2010)

evening folks...  Thank you all for all the thoughts and prayers.  We are touch and go here.  Good thing was, I Got Pops to smile and perked up his mood a bit.  I did offer to bring him a some good Hot wings and a cold one if he would just eat.  And at least he ate good tonight, even for hospital food.

Again, thanks Bunches from the whole Rollins clan..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll have a good evenin`, folks!


 
Night Nick, have a goodun'.



Swede said:


> Hey
> 
> 
> Y'all get work release??


 
Yes.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll have a good evenin`, folks!


Night Nick 


Swede said:


> Hey
> 
> 
> Y'all get work release??


Hey Swede, nice of you to join us  



Redneck Maguiver said:


> evening folks...  Thank you all for all the thoughts and prayers.  We are touch and go here.  Good thing was, I Got Pops to smile and perked up his mood a bit.  I did offer to bring him a some good Hot wings and a cold one if he would just eat.  And at least he ate good tonight, even for hospital food.
> 
> Again, thanks Bunches from the whole Rollins clan..


Glad to hear it Kim    Thats great news!  Will keep prayin for yall


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 12, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> evening folks... Thank you all for all the thoughts and prayers. We are touch and go here. Good thing was, I Got Pops to smile and perked up his mood a bit. I did offer to bring him a some good Hot wings and a cold one if he would just eat. And at least he ate good tonight, even for hospital food.
> 
> Again, thanks Bunches from the whole Rollins clan..


 
That's good news Kim. Keep us posted.


----------



## Swede (May 12, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yes.




You still in Albeneeee??




SnowHunter said:


> Night Nick
> Hey Swede, nice of you to join us



 Gonna go riding tomorrow. Permission to stalk you maam??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 12, 2010)

Swede said:


> You still in Albeneeee??
> 
> '


 
Nope, wrapped that one up about two weeks ago...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 12, 2010)

What's going on in here???..............300 posts in one day???


----------



## SnowHunter (May 12, 2010)

Swede said:


> You still in Albeneeee??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just remember, there's no bushes by the windows


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 12, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> What's going on in here???..............300 posts in one day???


 
It was all pure drivel, except for Kim's dad.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 12, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> What's going on in here???..............300 posts in one day???



Hey Mitch  BEen a wierd day here in Drivel Nation


----------



## rhbama3 (May 12, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> No matter what Bubbette and Fishbait say about you, I still remain your loyal and loving Bugsy!
> 
> 
> Okay, more shooting. Add another $50 to the Mathews money pit.  It's the grip. Gonna order a Shrewd for it and see if that helps.
> ...



Matthews? What happened to the 50lb trad bow? I don't know why ya'll do that to yourselves. Do you know what a tack-driving rifle( with scope) you could buy with the same money as a Matthews? 


Strych9 said:


> whachu mean by donkey punch


 I dunno. You'll have to ask Pappilion or OFH. Doesn't sound like something i'd like, but i'm just a reporter.



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I do miss some of the eatin places in Albany.


trade 3/4's of them for an Olive Garden! 



Swede said:


> Hey


Swede bro!! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's good news Kim. Keep us posted.



X2!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 12, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> evening folks...  Thank you all for all the thoughts and prayers.  We are touch and go here.  Good thing was, I Got Pops to smile and perked up his mood a bit.  I did offer to bring him a some good Hot wings and a cold one if he would just eat.  And at least he ate good tonight, even for hospital food.
> 
> Again, thanks Bunches from the whole Rollins clan..


Prayers for Ya'll Kim!!.........Glad you got him to smile!! That is some powerful medicine right there!!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 12, 2010)

niters all...finally got done at work.  Party time!


----------



## Swede (May 12, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Just remember, there's no bushes by the windows



Don't need em, got a ghillie suit now


----------



## SnowHunter (May 12, 2010)

Swede said:


> Don't need em, got a ghillie suit now



oh boy, I get to play snipe the breathing bush


----------



## Benji314 (May 12, 2010)

Evenin' fine folks and not so fine folks. How y'alll are??


----------



## SnowHunter (May 12, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> niters all...finally got done at work.  Party time!



Night Bob!! Happy Birthday!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 12, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It was all pure drivel, except for Kim's dad.


And I missed it!!



SnowHunter said:


> Hey Mitch  BEen a wierd day here in Drivel Nation


Hey Snowy!!.........Been a busy day for me!!......Spent most of it with a safety consultant, at the new plant we are moving into, then coming back to the old plant to do my other job


----------



## OutFishHim (May 12, 2010)

Kim, your Dad is in my prayers..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 12, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> oh boy, I get to play snipe the breathing bush with a beer gut.


 
Fixed it for ya'....



Benji314 said:


> Evenin' fine folks and not so fine folks. How y'alll are??


 
Howdy Benji.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 12, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Evenin' fine folks and not so fine folks. How y'alll are??



Heeeeeeeeeeeeeey Pool Boy


----------



## Swede (May 12, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> oh boy, I get to play snipe the breathing bush





OutFishHim said:


>



Oh boy


----------



## SnowHunter (May 12, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> And I missed it!!
> 
> Hey Snowy!!.........Been a busy day for me!!......Spent most of it with a safety consultant, at the new plant we are moving into, then coming back to the old plant to do my other job


Oh, that sounds, just, amazingly.....  And I'm bettin Tucker met ya at the door when ya got home  


OutFishHim said:


> Kim, your Dad is in my prayers..


Hey Sista  Was just wonderin where you been 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fixed it for ya'....
> 
> 
> 
> Howdy Benji.


----------



## Swede (May 12, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fixed it for ya'....



EZ slim pickens


----------



## Benji314 (May 12, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Heeeeeeeeeeeeeey Pool Boy



Aint no way, no way, I would do that for a livin'. I was making up my own cuss words after a while.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 12, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Aint no way, no way, I would do that for a livin'. I was making up my own cuss words after a while.



 good scenery though  unless it was at a retirement home


----------



## Benji314 (May 12, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> good scenery though  unless it was at a retirement home



Belots of tripping hazards around the old folks home. Lawd help ya if they in bikinis.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 12, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Belots of tripping hazards around the old folks home. Lawd help ya if they in bikinis.



   

no kinis or speedos


----------



## Benji314 (May 12, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> no kinis or speedos



Where's the puking smiley at???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 12, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> no kinis or speedos


 
Womenz at old folks homes don't need kini tops, they just tuck them into their kini bottoms...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 12, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Oh, that sounds, just, amazingly.....  And I'm bettin Tucker met ya at the door when ya got home
> Hey Sista  Was just wonderin where you been


Actually it was more of a relief!!.......Had a responsibility dumped in my lap that I knew very little about..........this guy is going to lead me down the right path to keep my hiney out of a sling!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 12, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Womenz at old folks homes don't need kini tops, they just tuck them into their kini bottoms...


..........One piece swim suit!!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 12, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Womenz at old folks homes don't need kini tops, they just tuck them into their kini bottoms...


Ron White comes to mind  


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Actually it was more of a relief!!.......Had a responsibility dumped in my lap that I knew very little about..........this guy is going to lead me down the right path to keep my hiney out of a sling!!



Well thats good!!!   Keeps ya from gettin stuck in da sling


----------



## deerehauler (May 12, 2010)

Wow this driveler is flowing right along


----------



## dougefresh (May 12, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Where's the puking smiley at???



This one.




Hey Benji, Snowy, Rutt and Spa.. I mean MC.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 12, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Wow this driveler is flowing right along



Hey DJ


----------



## deerehauler (May 12, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey DJ



Hellooooo


----------



## dougefresh (May 12, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Wow this driveler is flowing right along



What up DJ.Eveything going your way. 


Looks like they didn't like the RULES for DRIVELER CLUB. Guess no one else finds humor in the movie Fight Club.


----------



## OutFishHim (May 12, 2010)

Mitch!!!!!  I just opened the Blush.........I have a new favorite!


----------



## deerehauler (May 12, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> What up DJ.Eveything going your way.
> 
> 
> Looks like they didn't like the RULES for DRIVELER CLUB. Guess no one else finds humor in the movie Fight Club.



 well phooee on them


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 12, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Ron White comes to mind
> 
> 
> Well thats good!!!   Keeps ya from gettin stuck in da sling


Dat Sling could be jail if it was bad enough!!



deerehauler said:


> Wow this driveler is flowing right along


Howdy DJ!!



dougefresh said:


> View attachment 527032This one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whasup Douge!!



OutFishHim said:


> Mitch!!!!!  I just opened the Blush.........I have a new favorite!


..... Hope you are doing well this evening!!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 12, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Dat Sling could be jail if it was bad enough!!
> 
> Howdy DJ!!
> 
> ...



 then stay outta it!! We need you round here 

Give my TagSista some  too!!! Can't wait to see yall at DOG!!!


----------



## deerehauler (May 12, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Dat Sling could be jail if it was bad enough!!
> 
> Howdy DJ!!
> 
> ...



Howdy Mitch!


----------



## dougefresh (May 12, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Whasup Douge!!


Same ol stuff, talked to few folks about comeing to join the fun here and still no takers. Either live to far or not ready for a maintenance job. Hope all is well with you and Tag.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 12, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> What up DJ.Eveything going your way.
> 
> 
> Looks like they didn't like the RULES for DRIVELER CLUB. Guess no one else finds humor in the movie Fight Club.



Oh, we read them. But once OFHbabe said she doesn't follow rules, we decided to follow her lead.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 12, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Oh, we read them. But once OFHbabe said she doesn't follow rules, we decided to follow her lead.



yeah, what Robert said


----------



## OutFishHim (May 12, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> well phooee on them



Hey DJ! You coming to DOG?



RUTTNBUCK said:


> ..... Hope you are doing well this evening!!



I am now!



rhbama3 said:


> Oh, we read them. But once OFHbabe said she doesn't follow rules, we decided to follow her lead.



Sure, blame ME!


----------



## deerehauler (May 12, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey DJ! You coming to DOG?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dont think I will make it I got a graduation on frida and our Archery shoot was scheduled last year for same weekend so I am gonna miss it Yall can send e texts or calls though so I feel like I am there


----------



## rhbama3 (May 12, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey DJ! You coming to DOG?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well.......yeah. 



I'm headed to bed, got a lot of work tomorrow!
have a good'un


----------



## deerehauler (May 12, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> well.......yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Night Bama


----------



## OutFishHim (May 12, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Dont think I will make it I got a graduation on frida and our Archery shoot was scheduled last year for same weekend so I am gonna miss it Yall can send e texts or calls though so I feel like I am there



  My phone *should* work up there this time...



rhbama3 said:


> well.......yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well.....OK...

Good night!


----------



## dougefresh (May 12, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Oh, we read them. But once OFHbabe said she doesn't follow rules, we decided to follow her lead.


Most of the time no one pays us no mind on nightshift.


rhbama3 said:


> well.......yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


have a good one Bama.


----------



## deerehauler (May 12, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> My phone *should* work up there this time...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Someones phone should work if not yours


----------



## SnowHunter (May 12, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> well.......yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Night Wingman!!! 


Alright, think its time I get some sleep too!!!
Yall have a goodun!


Nighty nite!!


----------



## dougefresh (May 12, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Night Wingman!!!
> 
> 
> Alright, think its time I get some sleep too!!!
> ...



Nite Snowy.


----------



## deerehauler (May 12, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Night Wingman!!!
> 
> 
> Alright, think its time I get some sleep too!!!
> ...



Nighty night


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 12, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> then stay outta it!! We need you round here
> 
> Give my TagSista some  too!!! Can't wait to see yall at DOG!!!


Workin on it!!

Can't wait here either!!



dougefresh said:


> Same ol stuff, talked to few folks about comeing to join the fun here and still no takers. Either live to far or not ready for a maintenance job. Hope all is well with you and Tag.


They don't know what they are missing!!



OutFishHim said:


> I am now!
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, blame ME!


Well happy Belated Birthday!!

You are such a bad influence!!



rhbama3 said:


> well.......yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


G'night Robert!!



deerehauler said:


> Dont think I will make it I got a graduation on frida and our Archery shoot was scheduled last year for same weekend so I am gonna miss it Yall can send e texts or calls though so I feel like I am there





deerehauler said:


> Someones phone should work if not yours


Send me a PM with yo #!!


----------



## huntin_dobbs (May 12, 2010)

Howdy Howdy fine folks!!! How yall be?


----------



## deerehauler (May 12, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Workin on it!!
> 
> Can't wait here either!!
> 
> ...


PM sent!




huntin_dobbs said:


> Howdy Howdy fine folks!!! How yall be?



Well hello there snake charmer


----------



## dougefresh (May 12, 2010)

huntin_dobbs said:


> Howdy Howdy fine folks!!! How yall be?



Fair to partly cloudy How's my wifey's SS?


----------



## Bitteroot (May 12, 2010)

huntin_dobbs said:


> Howdy Howdy fine folks!!! How yall be?



Hey HD...how you doin....?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 12, 2010)

huntin_dobbs said:


> Howdy Howdy fine folks!!! How yall be?


Hey Becca!!



Bitteroot said:


> Hey HD...how you doin....?


Bitterbro!!


----------



## Bitteroot (May 12, 2010)

Hey rut.... how's my second favorite wife a doin?

Boy I'm gonna miss you guys at DOG!


----------



## huntin_dobbs (May 12, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> PM sent!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey DJ!!


dougefresh said:


> Fair to partly cloudy How's my wifey's SS?


Im good, my SS's Hubby! How yall?


Bitteroot said:


> Hey HD...how you doin....?


Good I gotta favor/question to ask you!


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hey Becca!!
> 
> Bitterbro!!



Hey Rodney!! haha


----------



## Bitteroot (May 12, 2010)

huntin_dobbs said:


> Good I gotta favor/question to ask you!




Ask away...


----------



## huntin_dobbs (May 12, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> Ask away...



PM sent!


----------



## deerehauler (May 12, 2010)

boy everyone fall asleep got awful quiet all the sudden


----------



## Bitteroot (May 12, 2010)

huntin_dobbs said:


> PM sent!



pm returned... with lub....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 12, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> Hey rut.... how's my second favorite wife a doin?
> 
> Boy I'm gonna miss you guys at DOG!


Gonna miss you too Bro!!........Tag is fine as wine!!



huntin_dobbs said:


> Hey Rodney!! haha


........Have you had a chance to try that F.R.O.G. jam yet??.........Or the Peach and Pecan??


----------



## dougefresh (May 12, 2010)

huntin_dobbs said:


> Im good, my SS's Hubby! How yall?


All is well. Cept I'm working on a headache, but if you had a head like this it would ache too.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 12, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> boy everyone fall asleep got awful quiet all the sudden


I'm just dang slow at typin!!


----------



## dougefresh (May 12, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I'm just dang slow at typin!!



I'm just slow.Think it came from riding the short bus or eating crayons.


----------



## deerehauler (May 12, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I'm just dang slow at typin!!



you peck with one finger like me


----------



## huntin_dobbs (May 12, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Gonna miss you too Bro!!........Tag is fine as wine!!
> 
> ........Have you had a chance to try that F.R.O.G. jam yet??.........Or the Peach and Pecan??


Not tried the FROG yet, That peach/pecan will make ya slap ya mama!! Its some kinda good on a hot biscuit!


dougefresh said:


> I'm just slow.Think it came from riding the short bus or eating crayons.



Short bus?? Hmmm.... small neighborhood huh?


----------



## Bitteroot (May 12, 2010)

Quite possible the hottest women alive.......


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 12, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> I'm just slow.Think it came from riding the short bus or eating crayons.


Yep them purple ones taste like grapes!!



deerehauler said:


> you peck with one finger like me


Yep!!.....hunt and peck



huntin_dobbs said:


> Not tried the FROG yet, That peach/pecan will make ya slap ya mama!! Its some kinda good on a hot biscuit!
> 
> 
> Short bus?? Hmmm.... small neighborhood huh?


Make sure yo mama ain't around when you try that FROG Jam!!........She won't like it!!



Bitteroot said:


> Quite possible the hottest women alive.......


W.O.W.'s Absolutely!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 12, 2010)

Good evening to anybody that's left.


----------



## deerehauler (May 12, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Good evening to anybody that's left.



Here for a min or two before I head to chicfila to grab some grub


----------



## dougefresh (May 13, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Yep them purple ones taste like grapes!!


Just don't eat the brown ones.



hogtrap44 said:


> Good evening to anybody that's left.


What up HT.



deerehauler said:


> Here for a min or two before I head to chicfila to grab some grub


Wish we had one close


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 13, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Here for a min or two before I head to chicfila to grab some grub


Good place to eat. Have me some hot pico tonight.


----------



## deerehauler (May 13, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Just don't eat the brown ones.
> 
> What up HT.
> 
> Wish we had one close



Yeah its realy nice since every wed at this one by us you get a free chicken sandmich with purchase of drink an fries


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 13, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Just don't eat the brown ones.
> 
> What up HT.
> 
> Wish we had one close


Hey Doug, how goes it?


----------



## deerehauler (May 13, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Good place to eat. Have me some hot pico tonight.



Sounds good too


----------



## dougefresh (May 13, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Yeah its realy nice since every wed at this one by us you get a free chicken sandmich with purchase of drink an fries


Thanks for rubbing it in a little.



hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Doug, how goes it?


Was running the loader to get rid of headache when my phone rang.Gona fill the loader back up with fuel and run it some more soon.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 13, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Here for a min or two before I head to chicfila to grab some grub


Time for awake time to be over!!.......Folks Ya'll have a good night


----------



## dougefresh (May 13, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Time for awake time to be over!!.......Folks Ya'll have a good night



Night Rutt.


----------



## huntin_dobbs (May 13, 2010)

Hey HT! How ya be?


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 13, 2010)

huntin_dobbs said:


> Hey HT! How ya be?


Hey Becca, Good to see ya up and about at this hour. I really like your avatar! Cool pet.


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 13, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Time for awake time to be over!!.......Folks Ya'll have a good night


See you later Mitch. Have a safe one.


----------



## dougefresh (May 13, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Becca, Good to see ya up and about at this hour. I really like your avatar! Cool pet.


You wondering how a python would taste right out of some hot grease aint ya.


----------



## huntin_dobbs (May 13, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Becca, Good to see ya up and about at this hour. I really like your avatar! Cool pet.


Well thank ya!! 


dougefresh said:


> You wondering how a python would taste right out of some hot grease aint ya.


Hey and its just the right size for a belt too!! 

He'll be a good'un next year...


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 13, 2010)

Hey Dobbs is that your pet?

Do you have any new knives yet? I have a rock that will put a razor edge on a machete real quick. Love that thing.


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 13, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> You wondering how a python would taste right out of some hot grease aint ya.


 Naah, i couldn't do that. Them kind remind me too much of Ralph.


----------



## dougefresh (May 13, 2010)

huntin_dobbs said:


> Well thank ya!!
> 
> Hey and its just the right size for a belt too!!
> 
> He'll be a good'un next year...


Keep feeding it and make me some man panties out of it too.


----------



## dougefresh (May 13, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Naah, i couldn't do that. Them kind remind me too much of Ralph.



He still around? How you back?


----------



## huntin_dobbs (May 13, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Dobbs is that your pet?
> 
> Do you have any new knives yet? I have a rock that will put a razor edge on a machete real quick. Love that thing.


Nah it belongs to a friend of mine. No new knifes, looking to get a new tomahawk at DOG tho!!


dougefresh said:


> Keep feeding it and make me some man panties out of it too.



OMG!! I'll be sure to do that! 

Alright yall Im of to bed! Later dudes!


----------



## Brassman (May 13, 2010)

Nice snake, HD.  
OK, folks, what's going on tonite?


----------



## dougefresh (May 13, 2010)

huntin_dobbs said:


> Nah it belongs to a friend of mine. No new knifes, looking to get a new tomahawk at DOG tho!!
> 
> 
> OMG!! I'll be sure to do that!
> ...



Night my wifey's SSHave a good one.


----------



## dougefresh (May 13, 2010)

Brassman said:


> Nice snake, HD.
> OK, folks, what's going on tonite?



Not much, waiting on the 3am shutdown for a little time to run the loader.


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 13, 2010)

huntin_dobbs said:


> Nah it belongs to a friend of mine. No new knifes, looking to get a new tomahawk at DOG tho!!
> 
> 
> OMG!! I'll be sure to do that!
> ...


Nite Becca, I want to see the hawks when ya get them. Have a gooden.


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 13, 2010)

Brassman said:


> Nice snake, HD.
> OK, folks, what's going on tonite?


Say there new feller. We just having a grand time here goofin off.


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 13, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> He still around? How you back?


Yes i saw him think was early last week.
Still a curious youngster he is. Hope he lives a long life.

The back is still sore, but getting better. Seems each through out takes longer to heal.


----------



## Brassman (May 13, 2010)

I'm getting good at that.  I've been practicing real hard to make up for lost time since I retired on 1/2/09.


----------



## dougefresh (May 13, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Yes i saw him think was early last week.
> Still a curious youngster he is. Hope he lives a long life.
> 
> The back is still sore, but getting better. Seems each through out takes longer to heal.



Dude you gots to be mo careful.Just found out we gots to work Sunday night.


----------



## dougefresh (May 13, 2010)

Brassman said:


> I'm getting good at that.  I've been practicing real hard to make up for lost time since I retired on 1/2/09.



If I can get the wifey to stop spending money and if I ever quit buying fishing stuff I may get to retire one day.


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 13, 2010)

Brassman said:


> I'm getting good at that.  I've been practicing real hard to make up for lost time since I retired on 1/2/09.


Congrats on that. Mabe i can in bout five more years.



dougefresh said:


> Dude you gots to be mo careful.Just found out we gots to work Sunday night.


Well, the $$ will come in handy.
 Will get a lot of crickets fo fishing.


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 13, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> If I can get the wifey to stop spending money and if I ever quit buying fishing stuff I may get to retire one day.


Yep an get that perty Rhino farm.


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 13, 2010)

Hummmm, wonder where that Slip boy at tonight?


----------



## dougefresh (May 13, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Well, the $$ will come in handy.
> Will get a lot of crickets fo fishing.


Yep need to get me 2 new rods for them new reels. Shoot I have to keep crickets all the time now for Tanner's new lizard. Speekin of crickets heard a song by Coltford about Crickets on a line and a jar of moonshine tonight. Funny song, same dude that sings Chicken and Biscuits.


----------



## dougefresh (May 13, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Yep an get that perty Rhino farm.


One day my friend one day.



hogtrap44 said:


> Hummmm, wonder where that Slip boy at tonight?


He passed out earlier. Had a bobcat walk up bout 10ft behind him while callin in a Turkey this mornin.


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 13, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> One day my friend one day.
> 
> He passed out earlier. Had a bobcat walk up bout 10ft behind him while callin in a Turkey this mornin.


Yeah i read that earlier today, and i told him he must of sounded realistic of a hen as to get that bobcat on the prowl. I do hope he gets that bird in the morning.


----------



## dougefresh (May 13, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Yeah i read that earlier today, and i told him he must of sounded realistic of a hen as to get that bobcat on the prowl. I do hope he gets that bird in the morning.



I got faith in the little feller.


----------



## Brassman (May 13, 2010)

G'nite y'all.  Thanks for letting me sit in.


----------



## dougefresh (May 13, 2010)

Brassman said:


> G'nite y'all.  Thanks for letting me sit in.



Come back when you can stay awile.  Have a good one.


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 13, 2010)

Brassman said:


> G'nite y'all.  Thanks for letting me sit in.


Any time buddy. We usually here this time of nite. Some time it's more of us. All in good fun. Nite, have a gooden.


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 13, 2010)

Wonder what happened to DJ? Musta got lost at the chicken haus.


----------



## dougefresh (May 13, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Wonder what happened to DJ? Musta got lost at the chicken haus.



They musta had to kill it first, or it was so good he went back for more. Sure wish he'd a picked me up sumfin 



He might be runnin the loader.


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 13, 2010)

Well,..... I'm thru. Got to trip to the realm of dreams, because,.............Awake time is expended. Hey, tell mama an them i says Duh-Huh.


----------



## dougefresh (May 13, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Well,..... I'm thru. Got to trip to the realm of dreams, because,.............Awake time is expended. Hey, tell mama an them i says Duh-Huh.


I did and she said she knew what ya meant. Have a good one.


----------



## Brassman (May 13, 2010)

Thanks for the friendship, Hogtrap.


----------



## dougefresh (May 13, 2010)

Bout time for the ol 3am shutdown. Yall be good and see ya when the loader shuts off.


----------



## deerehauler (May 13, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Wonder what happened to DJ? Musta got lost at the chicken haus.





dougefresh said:


> They musta had to kill it first, or it was so good he went back for more. Sure wish he'd a picked me up sumfin
> 
> 
> 
> He might be runnin the loader.



Chicken house made the loader runnin time come early


----------



## deerehauler (May 13, 2010)

wellit time to head to the house then I gotta go to the dentist for my 6 month check up and clean  I sure hate going to that place


----------



## dougefresh (May 13, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> wellit time to head to the house then I gotta go to the dentist for my 6 month check up and clean  I sure hate going to that place



Have a good one dude Make sure you eat a big bowl of spinach before you go, and forget to brush.


----------



## jmfauver (May 13, 2010)

Morning all,just 8 more days to DOG II


----------



## dougefresh (May 13, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Morning all,just 8 more days to DOG II



MorninHate we're not gona make that. Got a family reunion the same weekend.


----------



## jmfauver (May 13, 2010)

*that stinks*



dougefresh said:


> MorninHate we're not gona make that. Got a family reunion the same weekend.



That stinks but,in 2 years this is the first one I have not been on call for,so I finally get to go.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 13, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> MorninHate we're not gona make that. Got a family reunion the same weekend.


 
We've got room...


----------



## dougefresh (May 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We've got room...



Can you imagine a 100 other me's runnin around.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 13, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Can you imagine a 100 other me's runnin around.


 
That I could handle... It's 100 more of that mean ol' woman that hangs around stealing fishin rigs that I'd have a hard time with..


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 13, 2010)

Well, I woke up... so i guess thats a good thing.  Hows yous doin?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 13, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Well, I woke up... so i guess thats a good thing. Hows yous doin?


 
Draggin,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,OK gotta head to the office. Later peeps.


----------



## dougefresh (May 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That I could handle... It's 100 more of that mean ol' woman that hangs around stealing fishin rigs that I'd have a hard time with..



I know what you mean it's hard enough for me with just the one. I put a lock on the shed and hid the key real good. I put it in the washing machine.




I better disconnect the phone line when I get home.


----------



## jmfauver (May 13, 2010)

Morning BBQBoss


----------



## jmfauver (May 13, 2010)

*I got a better idea*



dougefresh said:


> I know what you mean it's hard enough for me with just the one. I put a lock on the shed and hid the key real good. I put it in the washing machine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just lock her in the shed


----------



## dougefresh (May 13, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Just lock her in the shed



Can't do that, it's were my rod and reels are. I tried it once and she's a fisty little thing with sharp teeth.


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 13, 2010)

HELLO...HELLO.......HELLO

Wow there is an echo in here. Anybody home?


----------



## jmfauver (May 13, 2010)

*hint*



dougefresh said:


> Can't do that, it's were my rod and reels are. I tried it once and she's a fisty little thing with sharp teeth.



Remove your rods and reels then lock her in there,then go fishing....she will never know your gone


----------



## jmfauver (May 13, 2010)

*echo echo*



Sterlo58 said:


> HELLO...HELLO.......HELLO
> 
> Wow there is an echo in here. Anybody home?



Hello hello hello


Man that echo took a long time to return 

Morning Sterlo


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 13, 2010)

OH,
Mornin JM, I didn't see you hidin in the corner over there.


----------



## jmfauver (May 13, 2010)

*nope*



Sterlo58 said:


> OH,
> Mornin JM, I didn't see you hidin in the corner over there.



Not hiding....just waiting for the wows so I can start stawking,it's part of Otis's training class


----------



## jmfauver (May 13, 2010)

*you ready*



Sterlo58 said:


> OH,
> Mornin JM, I didn't see you hidin in the corner over there.



You ready for DOG II


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 13, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> You ready for DOG II



Oh yeah. Gotta start gettin some stuff together.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 13, 2010)

Mornin Yall


----------



## jmfauver (May 13, 2010)

*Already started*



Sterlo58 said:


> Oh yeah. Gotta start gettin some stuff together.



I got the tent ready,got fuel for the coffee stove and the cooler,now all I need is food...then it is


----------



## jmfauver (May 13, 2010)

morning Snowy


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 13, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Yall



Mornin Snowbabe.... 

It is friday (for me). Sam has no school tomorrow and we are gunna chase big noisy birds around the woods.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 13, 2010)

Morning ya'll!!
Bout to grab a cup of Timmays double strength big house brew coffee. Feeling slow this morning....


----------



## SnowHunter (May 13, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> morning Snowy


Mornin Mike 


Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin Snowbabe....
> 
> It is friday (for me). Sam has no school tomorrow and we are gunna chase big noisy birds around the woods.



Mornin Neil  Sounds like yall gonna have a good ol time 

We was gonna make a dry run for DOG this weekend, but dang rain in the forcast...so I guess we'll just pack stuff  

Gotta make the apple butter anyways, so, I'll be peeling and slicing and canning too


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 13, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning ya'll!!
> Bout to grab a cup of Timmays double strength big house brew coffee. Feeling slow this morning....



Mornin Bama
Already had my limit of joe. Gettin a few things together to go chase big birds (hopefully) with Sam tomorrow.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 13, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning ya'll!!
> Bout to grab a cup of Timmays double strength big house brew coffee. Feeling slow this morning....



Heyyyyyyyy Wingman! 

Oh yeah, its one of them mornings...draggin here too  But coffee is helpin


----------



## OutFishHim (May 13, 2010)

Good morning!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 13, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good morning!



Mornin Sista!!!!!  oh, pm on the way


----------



## Jeff C. (May 13, 2010)

Morning Y'all!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (May 13, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Sista!!!!!  oh, pm on the way



Oh Goody!


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 13, 2010)

Mornin OFH 

You didn't show up to cut my grass. 

Did I say something to make you mad.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 13, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Morning Y'all!!!



Mornin Jeff  Sorry you're gonna miss DOG


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 13, 2010)

Well, gotta take the furry beast to get a summer haircut.
See yall later


----------



## OutFishHim (May 13, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Morning Y'all!!!



Morning Jeff!



Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin OFH
> 
> You didn't show up to cut my grass.
> 
> Did I say something to make you mad.



Sorry, I decided to lay out instead....



Sterlo58 said:


> Well, gotta take the furry beast to get a summer haircut.
> See yall later



Awww!!!!  Those eyes!!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2010)

Good Mornin' Folks!


----------



## jmfauver (May 13, 2010)

Hiya Keebs


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Hiya Keebs



How goes it?


----------



## OutFishHim (May 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Good Mornin' Folks!



Hey Sista!  Get some better rest last night?



jmfauver said:


> Hiya Keebs



Hello......


----------



## SnowHunter (May 13, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Well, gotta take the furry beast to get a summer haircut.
> See yall later


Awww he looks so thrilled 


Keebs said:


> Good Mornin' Folks!



Mornin Sista!! Sleep well?


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey Sista!  Get some better rest last night?
> Hello......





SnowHunter said:


> Awww he looks so thrilled
> Mornin Sista!! Sleep well?



Mornin' Ladies........... yep, got to bed a whole 30 min's earlier and believe it or not, it helped! 
Stopped by a friends house & got some clippings from an old rose bush (deep, deep red) to try & get started and trying to figure out where I'm gonna put all the stuff Mama wants to give me to plant as well!


----------



## jmfauver (May 13, 2010)

*Working*



Keebs said:


> How goes it?



working and trying to figure out how to replace this dang board I gotta on Sat,which means no fishing


----------



## jmfauver (May 13, 2010)

*Hello*



OutFishHim said:


> Hello......



Hiya what ya up to?


----------



## jmfauver (May 13, 2010)

I got an idea for the next Drivler title

Drivler Hotel 1000 rms VACANCY


----------



## OutFishHim (May 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Mornin' Ladies........... yep, got to bed a whole 30 min's earlier and believe it or not, it helped!
> Stopped by a friends house & got some clippings from an old rose bush (deep, deep red) to try & get started and trying to figure out where I'm gonna put all the stuff Mama wants to give me to plant as well!



Good deal Sis!  You just a plantin' fool!



jmfauver said:


> Hiya what ya up to?



Eatin' a toasted Ham n Cheese sammich on English Muffin..



jmfauver said:


> I got an idea for the next Drivler title
> 
> Drivler Hotel 1000 rms VACANCY



Does it charge by the hour?


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> working and trying to figure out how to replace this dang board I gotta on Sat,which means no fishing


what kind of board? 



jmfauver said:


> I got an idea for the next Drivler title
> 
> Drivler Hotel 1000 rms VACANCY



 that'd work!


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good deal Sis!  You just a plantin' fool,Eatin' a toasted Ham n Cheese sammich on English Muffin..
> 
> Can you charge by the hour?



 Ummm, uuuhhh,


----------



## jmfauver (May 13, 2010)

*Ya really want to know*



Keebs said:


> what kind of board?



It is a centerplane for a Sun SunFire V1280 server...yeah I know technical stuff but ya asked


----------



## SnowHunter (May 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Mornin' Ladies........... yep, got to bed a whole 30 min's earlier and believe it or not, it helped!
> Stopped by a friends house & got some clippings from an old rose bush (deep, deep red) to try & get started and trying to figure out where I'm gonna put all the stuff Mama wants to give me to plant as well!



I can't wait to see what it all looks like


----------



## OutFishHim (May 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Ummm, uuuhhh,



I see my fiestiness has rubbed off on you!


----------



## Benji314 (May 13, 2010)

Mornin'........who wants to cut my grass???


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> It is a centerplane for a Sun SunFire V1280 server...yeah I know technical stuff but ya asked


Yep, pure Greek but that's ok, how else can I learn how much I don't know it if I don't ask it? 



SnowHunter said:


> I can't wait to see what it all looks like


 me too.............  I hate having to decide "shade?/sun?" there seems to be more shadey than sunny then throw in, "no, a gate will be there, no, not in the middle of the yard, no, grass needs to be there"  oh well, at least I *shouldn't* have to worry 'bout a horse eating my flowers this year! 



OutFishHim said:


> I see my fiestiness has rubbed off on you!



I luvs ya sista!


----------



## OutFishHim (May 13, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Mornin'........who wants to cut my grass???



I heard Josh was offering....


----------



## rhbama3 (May 13, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Mornin'........who wants to cut my grass???



Have you asked Quack? You know he feels about your grass and weed.


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Mornin'........who wants to cut my grass???



gas money & a 12'er and I'm on my way........... Oh & a dip in the pool afterwards................


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I heard Josh was offering....


I do think I'd pay to see that...................... 



rhbama3 said:


> Have you asked Quack? You know he feels about your grass and weed.



Bama!!!!!!!!!  You survived!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (May 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Yep, pure Greek but that's ok, how else can I learn how much I don't know it if I don't ask it?



Speaking of Greek.....there is a Greek Festival in Marrietta this weekend.  I'm taking Z after school tomorrow.  Love me some Greek!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 13, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> It is a centerplane for a Sun SunFire V1280 server...yeah I know technical stuff but ya asked



Just don't get your data address mapping on the schizo boards mixed up and you'll be fine.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I do think I'd pay to see that......................
> 
> 
> 
> Bama!!!!!!!!!  You survived!!!!!!!!!!



survived what?


----------



## Benji314 (May 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> gas money & a 12'er and I'm on my way........... Oh & a dip in the pool afterwards................



Come on den......I got another ten minutes to put it off then I gots to get started


----------



## SnowHunter (May 13, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Mornin'........who wants to cut my grass???


Mornin Pool Boy 


Keebs said:


> Yep, pure Greek but that's ok, how else can I learn how much I don't know it if I don't ask it?
> 
> 
> me too.............  I hate having to decide "shade?/sun?" there seems to be more shadey than sunny then throw in, "no, a gate will be there, no, not in the middle of the yard, no, grass needs to be there"  oh well, at least I *shouldn't* have to worry 'bout a horse eating my flowers this year!
> ...



I prefer shade  Helps keep things cooler


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> It is a centerplane for a Sun SunFire V1280 server...yeah I know technical stuff but ya asked


you do know there's been some changes, right?  you'll have to upgrade to a Sun SPARC Enterprise M5000 Server..........



rhbama3 said:


> Just don't get your data address mapping on the schizo boards mixed up and you'll be fine.


just stay off the schizo boards altogether & you'll be ok!


----------



## jmfauver (May 13, 2010)

*not the issue*



rhbama3 said:


> Just don't get your data address mapping on the schizo boards mixed up and you'll be fine.




The issue is SB0 is active in the domain the server panics after being operational for 10 minutes.....turn the board/slot off works like a champ...I have only been working on these systems for 15yrs now first centerplane on this model......and on a Sat, to boot!!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (May 13, 2010)

Mornin' Yall. 

Late night + Early morning meeting =  DANG I'M TIRED!!!

Need to get me an IV drip of coffee this morning!


----------



## jmfauver (May 13, 2010)

*Hehe*



Keebs said:


> you do know there's been some changes, right?  you'll have to upgrade to a Sun SPARC Enterprise M5000 Server..........
> 
> 
> just stay off the schizo boards altogether & you'll be ok!




I got a secret...I work for SUN or now Oracle.....been fulltime for 8 yrs now and spent 7 yrs working for Sun as a sub ......I still got Ultra 10's running along with some 690mp's and sparc 1000's


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Speaking of Greek.....there is a Greek Festival in Marrietta this weekend.  I'm taking Z after school tomorrow.  Love me some Greek!


I think of grapes when I see "Greek", well, that & Animal House w/ John Belushi 



rhbama3 said:


> survived what?


nebermind................ ~~shaking head~~walking away~~ 



Benji314 said:


> Come on den......I got another ten minutes to put it off then I gots to get started


Can ya clear 75 for me?!?!? 



SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Pool Boy
> 
> 
> I prefer shade  Helps keep things cooler



 yeah, just have to look for shade loving plants and figure out where to put them............ I'm hoping the fig tree's are gonna take, they still kinda "in shock" still............ I don't think my oakleaf ever missed a lick, just as pretty as the day it got there!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 13, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin' Yall.
> 
> Late night + Early morning meeting =  DANG I'M TIRED!!!
> 
> Need to get me an IV drip of coffee this morning!



Mornin RoadMaps 

You ARE comin to DOG, right?


----------



## SnowHunter (May 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> yeah, just have to look for shade loving plants and figure out where to put them............ I'm hoping the fig tree's are gonna take, they still kinda "in shock" still............ I don't think my oakleaf ever missed a lick, just as pretty as the day it got there!



Oh I hope the figs take!!! That'd be awesome Sista


----------



## Benji314 (May 13, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Pool Boy
> 
> 
> I prefer shade  Helps keep things cooler



You just like the way I look in my tight white pool boy shorts and tank top. Yeeeeaaaahhh I saw you lookin' at me like a starvin' dog lookin' at a hunk of meat.


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> The issue is SB0 is active in the domain the server panics after being operational for 10 minutes.....turn the board/slot off works like a champ...I have only been working on these systems for 15yrs now first centerplane on this model......and on a Sat, to boot!!!


I would say............... nah, better not............ carry on............ 



jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin' Yall.
> 
> Late night + Early morning meeting =  DANG I'M TIRED!!!
> 
> Need to get me an IV drip of coffee this morning!


Hey prettyeyessulli.............. get ya a cappuccino then switch to coffee, it'll give ya a boost! 



jmfauver said:


> I got a secret...I work for SUN or now Oracle.....been fulltime for 8 yrs now and spent 7 yrs working for Sun as a sub ......I still got Ultra 10's running along with some 690mp's and sparc 1000's



Aaaahhhh............................. again, nebermind.............


----------



## SnowHunter (May 13, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> You just like the way I look in my tight white pool boy shorts and tank top. Yeeeeaaaahhh I saw you lookin' at me like a starvin' dog lookin' at a hunk of meat.



 It was such a morbidly cute sight, I couldn't pry me eyes away


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> You just like the way I look in my tight white pool boy shorts and tank top. Yeeeeaaaahhh I saw you lookin' at me like a starvin' dog lookin' at a hunk of meat.



bow-chicka-wow-wow...................


----------



## rhbama3 (May 13, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Just don't get your data address mapping on the schizo boards mixed up and you'll be fine.





Keebs said:


> you do know there's been some changes, right?  you'll have to upgrade to a Sun SPARC Enterprise M5000 Server..........
> 
> 
> just stay off the schizo boards altogether & you'll be ok!


Google is a wonderful thang ain't it? 


jmfauver said:


> The issue is SB0 is active in the domain the server panics after being operational for 10 minutes.....turn the board/slot off works like a champ...I have only been working on these systems for 15yrs now first centerplane on this model......and on a Sat, to boot!!!


penicillin should kill the active sbo domain and ......nevermind. I ain't got a clue what you are talking about.


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 13, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> You just like the way I look in my tight white pool boy shorts and tank top. Yeeeeaaaahhh I saw you lookin' at me like a starvin' dog lookin' at a hunk of meat.



AAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH - MY EYES.... They be burnin.


----------



## jmfauver (May 13, 2010)

*you started it*



Keebs said:


> I would say............... nah, better not............ carry on............
> 
> Aaaahhhh............................. again, nebermind.............



I never turn down help...but I got the guys that designed this thing lost....why do I always get calls like this.....If ya wanna say it pm me....


----------



## jmfauver (May 13, 2010)

*Funny*



rhbama3 said:


> Google is a wonderful thang ain't it?
> 
> penicillin should kill the active sbo domain and ......nevermind. I ain't got a clue what you are talking about.



Just for that ,but I that ya for the laugh...I needed that


----------



## Benji314 (May 13, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> It was such a morbidly cute sight, I couldn't pry me eyes away



I know 20 pounds of poo in a 5 pound sack.


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Google is a wonderful thang ain't it?
> 
> penicillin should kill the active sbo domain and ......nevermind. I ain't got a clue what you are talking about.


    



jmfauver said:


> I never turn down help...but I got the guys that designed this thing lost....why do I always get calls like this.....If ya wanna say it pm me....



I'm scared to even ASK what you were doing when it went out!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (May 13, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> You just like the way I look in my tight white pool boy shorts and tank top. Yeeeeaaaahhh I saw you lookin' at me like a starvin' dog lookin' at a hunk of meat.



Ok, you have my attention....


----------



## Benji314 (May 13, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Ok, you have my attention....



You couldn't handle my milkshake..........


----------



## jmfauver (May 13, 2010)

*I'll tell ya*



Keebs said:


> I'm scared to even ASK what you were doing when it went out!!!!!!!!!




I was fishing  What else would I be doing on a Sunday morning


----------



## jsullivan03 (May 13, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin RoadMaps
> 
> You ARE comin to DOG, right?



As of now I should be there.  It is gonna be a busy weekend for me.  I am going to set camp there, but will have to go visit my dad at some point on Saturday (he'd kill me if he knew I was 20 minutes down the road and didn't come by).  Then I have to be in the Dahlonega area bright and early on Sunday to fish a private trophy stream with some friends.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 13, 2010)

Thanks for the reminder!!
Ya'll don't forget that tomorrow is Shortbus Window Licker appreciation day.


----------



## OutFishHim (May 13, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> You couldn't handle my milkshake..........



You might be surprised!



rhbama3 said:


> Thanks for the reminder!!
> Ya'll don't forget that tomorrow is Shortbus Window Licker appreciation day.


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I was fishing  What else would I be doing on a Sunday morning






rhbama3 said:


> Thanks for the reminder!!
> Ya'll don't forget that tomorrow is Shortbus Window Licker appreciation day.



 I decorated my helmet up this year!! hee-hee-hee!


----------



## Benji314 (May 13, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> You might be surprised!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 13, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> I know 20 pounds of poo in a 5 pound sack.






OutFishHim said:


> Ok, you have my attention....


 Got mine too  



Benji314 said:


> You couldn't handle my milkshake..........


 


jsullivan03 said:


> As of now I should be there.  It is gonna be a busy weekend for me.  I am going to set camp there, but will have to go visit my dad at some point on Saturday (he'd kill me if he knew I was 20 minutes down the road and didn't come by).  Then I have to be in the Dahlonega area bright and early on Sunday to fish a private trophy stream with some friends.


Guess that'll put a damper on your Sat night wadin 


rhbama3 said:


> Thanks for the reminder!!
> Ya'll don't forget that tomorrow is Shortbus Window Licker appreciation day.


I'm comin for YOUR helmet, since you stole mine last time


----------



## rhbama3 (May 13, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> You might be surprised!



I'm shining the propeller on my helmet and getting a new caution flag for my back pack just for you!


----------



## Benji314 (May 13, 2010)

Ok goin to cut the grass before the warden.....umm.......I mean my  beautiful, loving, and caring wife says something to me. Be back later.


----------



## jmfauver (May 13, 2010)

*you just mad*



Keebs said:


>



You just mad cause I didn't invite you ain't ya


----------



## OutFishHim (May 13, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm shining the propeller on my helmet and getting a new caution flag for my back pack just for you!


----------



## slip (May 13, 2010)

gobble gobble gobble.


----------



## jsullivan03 (May 13, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Guess that'll put a damper on your Sat night wadin



Nah.  Won't be the first time I've fished with a hangover.  Probably won't be the last.


----------



## jmfauver (May 13, 2010)

*bang*



slip said:


> gobble gobble gobble.







Did I get the turkey?


----------



## SnowHunter (May 13, 2010)

slip said:


> gobble gobble gobble.


Slip! How'd the turkeys go this mornin? Any more bobcats? 


jsullivan03 said:


> Nah.  Won't be the first time I've fished with a hangover.  Probably won't be the last.


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> You just mad cause I didn't invite you ain't ya


 of course! 



slip said:


> gobble gobble gobble.


no bobcat? 



jmfauver said:


> *I am the turkey*?



Now, Now, now, don't go picking on yourself like that, we still lubs ya!


----------



## jmfauver (May 13, 2010)

*At least someone does*



Keebs said:


> of course!
> 
> 
> no bobcat?
> ...


----------



## OutFishHim (May 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> :Now, Now, now, don't go picking on yourself like that, we still lubs ya!


----------



## slip (May 13, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Did I get the turkey?


nope, but your a little closer if your me.


SnowHunter said:


> Slip! How'd the turkeys go this mornin? Any more bobcats?


he was gobbleing at me for a while, but nothing. 

we talked back and forth for over a hour then i got up to move to the other side of the woods where he was, i didnt know i the road i was on made a horse shoe and he was coming to me but i knew there was no way he was going in those woods, way to thick. oh well.

no bobcat, but i did have something behind me again.


Keebs said:


> no bobcat?



nope, see i told him yesterday if he pulled that stunt again i would tie him to a tree and throw chipmunks at him, i think he got the point?


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 13, 2010)

You like my headgear. They even make me wear it to brush my teeth.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 13, 2010)

slip said:


> nope, but your a little closer if your me.
> 
> he was gobbleing at me for a while, but nothing.
> 
> ...


well dang, mebe tomorrow  



Sterlo58 said:


> You like my headgear. They even make me wear it to brush my teeth.



you really are "special" aintcha


----------



## rhbama3 (May 13, 2010)

I see all the WOW's have put on their official Drivel Nation Shortbus helmets!
Is it time to break out the strawberry yoohoo and tequila yet?


----------



## slip (May 13, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> well dang, mebe tomorrow



yes ma'am i hope so.
i think my calling is getting better though, this makes 4 gobblers and one bobcat i've called this year...



public land birds are too learn'ed


----------



## OutFishHim (May 13, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> You like my headgear. They even make me wear it to brush my teeth.



I like it!



rhbama3 said:


> I see all the WOW's have put on their official Drivel Nation Shortbus helmets!
> Is it time to break out the strawberry yoohoo and tequila yet?



EWWWWW!!!!!  Somehow I do not think that would mix in my tummy....


----------



## SnowHunter (May 13, 2010)

slip said:


> yes ma'am i hope so.
> i think my calling is getting better though, this makes 4 gobblers and one bobcat i've called this year...
> 
> 
> ...


Well YAY on your callin!!! Keep at it  you'll get one!!! 


OutFishHim said:


> I like it!
> 
> 
> 
> EWWWWW!!!!!  Somehow I do not think that would mix in my tummy....



Me either... my tummy is turnin just thinkin bout that


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 13, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I see all the WOW's have put on their official Drivel Nation Shortbus helmets!
> Is it time to break out the strawberry yoohoo and tequila yet?


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 13, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Is it time to break out the strawberry yoohoo and tequila yet?



I think I just threw up a little in my mouth.


----------



## slip (May 13, 2010)

whats up with all the helmets?


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2010)

slip said:


> nope, but your a little closer if your me.
> 
> he was gobbleing at me for a while, but nothing.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you're getting better!! 
 maybe you got through to him then! 



rhbama3 said:


> I see all the WOW's have put on their official Drivel Nation Shortbus helmets!
> Is it time to break out the strawberry yoohoo and tequila yet?


uuummm, I'll pass, I still have some apple stuff I'll partake of.............. but thanks anyway! 



slip said:


> whats up with all the helmets?



if'n you had a cell phone I could let you know


----------



## jsullivan03 (May 13, 2010)

slip said:


> whats up with all the helmets?


----------



## OutFishHim (May 13, 2010)




----------



## SnowHunter (May 13, 2010)

slip said:


> whats up with all the helmets?



I'm sure you have email...it could be sent that way


----------



## GeorgiaTrout (May 13, 2010)

Mornin' errrbody! It's been a little while since I've had time to join in on the fun.

Hope everyone is doing good.


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I'm sure you have email...it could be sent that way



If he'd answer his pm's he'd know that already!


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2010)

GeorgiaTrout said:


> Mornin' errrbody! It's been a little while since I've had time to join in on the fun.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing good.



Mornin', 'bout time you got back!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 13, 2010)

GeorgiaTrout said:


> Mornin' errrbody! It's been a little while since I've had time to join in on the fun.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing good.


Well Mornin GT!!! How you been?



Keebs said:


> If he'd answer his pm's he'd know that already!


----------



## GeorgiaTrout (May 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Mornin', 'bout time you got back!



Well some of have to work a little.


----------



## GeorgiaTrout (May 13, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Well Mornin GT!!! How you been?



Been doin' fine. This warm weather sure makes the afternoon  goot.


----------



## slip (May 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Sounds like you're getting better!!
> maybe you got through to him then!
> 
> 
> ...


i do! just not sure if it gets texts?



Keebs said:


> If he'd answer his pm's he'd know that already!



 lemme alone.

gawd...


----------



## SnowHunter (May 13, 2010)

GeorgiaTrout said:


> Been doin' fine. This warm weather sure makes the afternoon  goot.



Oh yes  But dang, I wish the humidity would drop!!!! If it never got above 75 I'd be alright


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2010)

GeorgiaTrout said:


> Well some of have to work a little.


Heckfire, I work every single day! 



slip said:


> i do! just not sure if it gets texts?
> 
> lemme alone.
> 
> gawd...



gimme the #, I'll let you know.............. 
oh quit pouting, we ain't pick-picked at you in oh what? 2 days?!?!


----------



## GeorgiaTrout (May 13, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Oh yes  But dang, I wish the humidity would drop!!!! If it never got above 75 I'd be alright



Same here. 

We gonna put in a pool in a couple of weeks so that should take care of the hot afternoons/evenings. Told my wife she was gonna listen to the pool installer on what do when it comes to the pump and maintance.


----------



## wickedjester (May 13, 2010)

Im so Dirty from working today I know how Dirty Sanchez feels now


----------



## slip (May 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Heckfire, I work every single day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



least the turkeys dont laugh at me...


wait...maybe they are

i bet they are


----------



## rhbama3 (May 13, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I like it!
> 
> 
> 
> EWWWWW!!!!!  Somehow I do not think that would mix in my tummy....





SnowHunter said:


> Well YAY on your callin!!! Keep at it  you'll get one!!!
> 
> 
> Me either... my tummy is turnin just thinkin bout that





RUTTNBUCK said:


>





Sterlo58 said:


> I think I just threw up a little in my mouth.





Keebs said:


> Sounds like you're getting better!!
> maybe you got through to him then!
> 
> 
> ...



okay, okay, fine then. Chocolate yoohoo and tequila again. Just thought you'd wanna try something different this year.


----------



## OutFishHim (May 13, 2010)

slip said:


> i do! just not sure if it gets texts?



Well?



GeorgiaTrout said:


> Same here.
> 
> We gonna put in a pool in a couple of weeks so that should take care of the hot afternoons/evenings. Told my wife she was gonna listen to the pool installer on what do when it comes to the pump and maintance.



Hey GT!



PAPPILLION said:


> Im so Dirty from working today I know how Dirty Sanchez feels now



You must be working with the Mexican?


----------



## slip (May 13, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Well?



works fine, hence that PM you just got.


----------



## jmfauver (May 13, 2010)

*Definetly*



slip said:


> least the turkeys dont laugh at me...
> 
> 
> wait...maybe they are
> ...



yes ... yes they are...My suggestion is


----------



## OutFishHim (May 13, 2010)

slip said:


> works fine, hence that PM you just got.



Yea, well I wrote that before I read your pm....helmet boy!


----------



## GeorgiaTrout (May 13, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Well?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey GT!



Hey

Two weeks after the pool is installed the wife and son will be gone to the beach for a month. Me, I just come and go since I have/need to work.


----------



## slip (May 13, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> yes ... yes they are...My suggestion is


i agree. 


OutFishHim said:


> Yea, well I wrote that before I read your pm....helmet boy!



i think yer helmet is a little loose.


----------



## jmfauver (May 13, 2010)

Slip,

The WoW's are out to get ya....run run away


----------



## SnowHunter (May 13, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, okay, fine then. Chocolate yoohoo and tequila again. Just thought you'd wanna try something different this year.






GeorgiaTrout said:


> Hey
> 
> Two weeks after the pool is installed the wife and son will be gone to the beach for a month. Me, I just come and go since I have/need to work.



 pool party at GT's place


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2010)

slip said:


> least the turkeys dont laugh at me...
> 
> 
> wait...maybe they are
> ...


I bet they are too............ the deer laugh at me, ~shrug~ but ya get used to it! 



GeorgiaTrout said:


> Same here.
> 
> We gonna put in a pool in a couple of weeks so that should take care of the hot afternoons/evenings. Told my wife she was gonna listen to the pool installer on what do when it comes to the pump and maintance.


I'll maintain it if ya put me one in too! 



PAPPILLION said:


> Im so Dirty from working today I know how Dirty Sanchez feels now


Uhoh, BP put ya to work, huh? 



rhbama3 said:


> okay, okay, fine then. Chocolate yoohoo and tequila again. Just thought you'd wanna try something different this year.


well, ah'ight then!


----------



## GeorgiaTrout (May 13, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> pool party at GT's place



Let me check my schedule....Yep, it's on.


----------



## GeorgiaTrout (May 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I'll maintain it if ya put me one in too!



I've got my sons kiddie pool from last summer. Your more than welcome to it.


----------



## slip (May 13, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Slip,
> 
> The WoW's are out to get ya....run run away


i aint skeerd of dem


Keebs said:


> I bet they are too............ the deer laugh at me, ~shrug~ but ya get used to it!



cant WAIT for deer season.

well, two more days then it can be deer season.


----------



## OutFishHim (May 13, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, okay, fine then. Chocolate yoohoo and tequila again. Just thought you'd wanna try something different this year.



*blek*



GeorgiaTrout said:


> Hey
> 
> Two weeks after the pool is installed the wife and son will be gone to the beach for a month. Me, I just come and go since I have/need to work.



Is that your way of inviting all the WOW's over?



slip said:


> i agree.
> 
> 
> i think yer helmet is a little loose.



Der!



SnowHunter said:


> pool party at GT's place





Woot!


----------



## GeorgiaTrout (May 13, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Is that your way of inviting all the WOW's over?



I is I is.


----------



## jsullivan03 (May 13, 2010)

PAPPILLION said:


> Im so Dirty from working today I know how Dirty Sanchez feels now



Donkey Punched yesterday, dirty as Dirty Sanchez today.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 13, 2010)

Ok Drivel Nation, yall enjoy!! Gonna go grab a bite to eat then onto a meetin at the school!!


----------



## jmfauver (May 13, 2010)

*Please*



GeorgiaTrout said:


> I is I is.



Please send address so we can install camera's prior to Wow pool party...


----------



## jsullivan03 (May 13, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Ok Drivel Nation, yall enjoy!! Gonna go grab a bite to eat then onto a meetin at the school!!



Don't forget yer helmet!


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2010)

GeorgiaTrout said:


> I've got my sons kiddie pool from last summer. Your more than welcome to it.


beggars can't be choosers.......... 



SnowHunter said:


> Ok Drivel Nation, yall enjoy!! Gonna go grab a bite to eat then onto a meetin at the school!!



Later sista!!


----------



## slip (May 13, 2010)

nice. i've been informed that i started sleep walking/talking again.


----------



## jmfauver (May 13, 2010)

*Not good*



slip said:


> nice. i've been informed that i started sleep walking/talking again.




Not good Slip......


----------



## wickedjester (May 13, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Donkey Punched yesterday, dirty as Dirty Sanchez today.



Yeah when I was talking to my Boss about it he gave me the FishEye...


----------



## slip (May 13, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Not good Slip......



being a pyro this could be disastrous


----------



## OutFishHim (May 13, 2010)

PAPPILLION said:


> Yeah when I was talking to my Boss about it he gave me the FishEye...



That's better than the Fish-hook...


----------



## wickedjester (May 13, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> That's better than the Fish-hook...



Quackie has done that numerous times...

Im off to work yall....

Going to go check on a pirate


----------



## jsullivan03 (May 13, 2010)

PAPPILLION said:


> Yeah when I was talking to my Boss about it he gave me the FishEye...







OutFishHim said:


> That's better than the Fish-hook...



Or a Rusty Fish Hook!


----------



## slip (May 13, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Or a Rusty Fish Hook!



ewww


----------



## jsullivan03 (May 13, 2010)

PAPPILLION said:


> Quackie has done that numerous times...
> 
> Im off to work yall....
> 
> Going to go check on a pirate



Angry Pirate?


----------



## jmfauver (May 13, 2010)

*Come to Dog II*



slip said:


> being a pyro this could be disastrous




I think you should come to DOG II so your friends can help cure your problem


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2010)

slip said:


> nice. i've been informed that i started sleep walking/talking again.



 ruh-roh!


----------



## slip (May 13, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I think you should come to DOG II so your friends can help cure your problem


i would if i could.


Keebs said:


> ruh-roh!



 if i dream about turkey hunting, we might be missing a chicken or 3 by morning.


----------



## jmfauver (May 13, 2010)

I see you quackers


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2010)

slip said:


> nice. i've been informed that i started sleep walking/talking again.




I been thinking.............. I may know what's triggered you to start that again..............


----------



## slip (May 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I been thinking.............. I may know what's triggered you to start that again..............



oh lawd...


do tell? i think?


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I see crackers



 well get the cheese spread & share! Dang, where's your manners?!?!


----------



## jmfauver (May 13, 2010)

*Oh YEAH*



Keebs said:


> well get the cheese spread & share! Dang, where's your manners?!?!



I also have some wine to go with them as well


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2010)

slip said:


> oh lawd...
> 
> 
> do tell? i think?



I might better pm it to you...................


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I also have some wine to go with them as well



wondermus!!


----------



## jmfauver (May 13, 2010)

*chicken*



Keebs said:


> I might better pm it to you...................



chicken


----------



## jmfauver (May 13, 2010)

BBL almost time to go home


----------



## rhbama3 (May 13, 2010)

got an emergency to do. 
See ya'll sometime tonight!


----------



## slip (May 13, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I also have some wine to go with them as well


if you say that word 3 times in a row OFH appears


Keebs said:


> I might better pm it to you...................



uh oh.


----------



## slip (May 13, 2010)

slip said:


> uh oh.



any time now....


----------



## slip (May 13, 2010)




----------



## OutFishHim (May 13, 2010)




----------



## slip (May 13, 2010)

slip said:


> if you say that word 3 times in a row ofh appears





outfishhim said:


>



pow.:d


----------



## jsullivan03 (May 13, 2010)

slip said:


> if you say that word 3 times in a row OFH appears
> 
> 
> uh oh.





OutFishHim said:


>


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> chicken





slip said:


> any time now....





slip said:


>



ok, ok, ok............... sorry, had the boss in my office!! 


Slip??  Have you been going through looking at OFH's albums - - AGAIN?!?!?!?!


----------



## slip (May 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> ok, ok, ok............... sorry, had the boss in my office!!
> 
> 
> Slip??  Have you been going through looking at OFH's albums - - AGAIN?!?!?!?!



uh, no.


knew he was tryin to set me up.


----------



## Benji314 (May 13, 2010)

Grass is done and so am I. Just going to "work" indoors for the rest of the day until it's time to grill supper.


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2010)

slip said:


> uh, no.
> 
> 
> knew he was tryin to set me up.


"he" who? 



Benji314 said:


> Grass is done and so am I. Just going to "work" indoors for the rest of the day until it's time to grill supper.



Naaaww, you gotta work on your "pool boy" tan now!


----------



## Benji314 (May 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> "he" who?
> 
> 
> 
> Naaaww, you gotta work on your "pool boy" tan now!



The tan is coming along just fine. Wont be too much longer before I will be known as that big ole Mexican cop again. Happens every summer.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 13, 2010)

Whatch y'all doering???


----------



## OutFishHim (May 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> ok, ok, ok............... sorry, had the boss in my office!!
> 
> 
> Slip??  Have you been going through looking at OFH's albums - - AGAIN?!?!?!?!



What?  Slip!!!!!  Is this true?????



slip said:


> uh, no.
> 
> 
> knew he was tryin to set me up.



Who?????



Benji314 said:


> The tan is coming along just fine. Wont be too much longer before I will be known as that big ole Mexican cop again. Happens every summer.


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> The tan is coming along just fine. Wont be too much longer before I will be known as that big ole Mexican cop again. Happens every summer.






Jeff C. said:


> Whatch y'all doering???


waitin' on you................. 



OutFishHim said:


> What?  Slip!!!!!  Is this true?????
> Who?????



I been waitin on his answer too, sista!


----------



## Benji314 (May 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> ok, ok, ok............... sorry, had the boss in my office!!
> 
> 
> Slip??  Have you been going through looking at OFH's albums - - AGAIN?!?!?!?!



is that a bad thing??????


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 13, 2010)

Hey all! looks like a cool avatar change day today. Yours be killer Slip. Work time to start soon. Must eat a lot now.
 Ya'll be good.


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2010)

*To My Woody's Family of Friends...................*

 1. When you are sad,

I will jump on the person

Who made you sad

Like a spider monkey

Jacked up on Mountain Dew!!!




2. When you are blue,

I will try to dislodge

Whatever is choking you..




3. When you smile,

I will know you are

Plotting something

That I must be involved in.




4. When you're scared,

We will high tail it out of here.




5. When you are worried,

I will tell you horrible stories about how much worse

 It could be until you

 Quit whining, ya big baby!!!!




6.. When you are confused,

I will use little words.




7. When you are sick,

Stay away from me

Until you are well again.

I don't want whatever you have....




8. When you fall,

I'll pick you up

And dust you off--

After I laugh my rear off!!




9.. This is my oath.....

I pledge it to the end.

'Why?' you may ask;

 -- because you are my FRIEND!


----------



## jsullivan03 (May 13, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> is that a bad thing??????


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> is that a bad thing??????


only when it causes sleep walking/talking.......... 



hogtrap44 said:


> Hey all! looks like a cool avatar change day today. Yours be killer Slip. Work time to start soon. Must eat a lot now.
> Ya'll be good.



Hey ya HT!!


----------



## slip (May 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> "he" who?





OutFishHim said:


> Who?????





Keebs said:


> I been waitin on his answer too, sista!



ill wait a while to answer that, but if i do, i might have a PM or two to go along with it....


----------



## slip (May 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> only when it causes sleep walking/talking..........



nah, i was lost? mom said my eyes were all over the place and she asked if i knew where i was, no...if i knew what day it was...no.....then i walked back to bed.

i just got lost is all.


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> 1. When you are sad,
> 
> I will jump on the person
> 
> ...



Thanks Keebs.


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2010)

slip said:


> ill wait a while to answer that, but if i do, i might have a PM or two to go along with it....


----------



## Jeff C. (May 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> waitin' on you.................




Here I is...you gonna wait on me??? I'll have a big juicy hamburger w/lettuce ,mater, onion, mayo, ketchup, mustard, pickles, salt & pepper...hold da cheese. And a cold 'un!!! 



Keebs said:


> 1. When you are sad,
> 
> I will jump on the person
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (May 13, 2010)

Slip...do a _mini DD_ so I don't have to read back


----------



## slip (May 13, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Slip...do a _mini DD_ so I don't have to read back



okay, 

people talked about mostly pointless things.


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2010)

slip said:


> nah, i was lost? mom said my eyes were all over the place and she asked if i knew where i was, no...if i knew what day it was...no.....then i walked back to bed.
> 
> i just got lost is all.


might be all that weird stuff you eat before you go to bed.............. 



Sterlo58 said:


> Thanks Keebs.






Oh look ya'll, I found 243 in HIS helmet!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Benji314 (May 13, 2010)

Wonder is it's too early to start drankin'?? NAHHHH!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 13, 2010)

slip said:


> okay,
> 
> people talked about mostly pointless things.



*KEEEEEEBBBBSSSSSS!!!!*


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Here I is...you gonna wait on me??? I'll have a big juicy hamburger w/lettuce ,mater, onion, mayo, ketchup, mustard, pickles, salt & pepper...hold da cheese. And a cold 'un!!!


we wuz waitin on you to liven up the place~goofus~~ 



slip said:


> okay,
> 
> people talked about mostly pointless things.



he asked for it, didn't he Moppett?!?!


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> *KEEEEEEBBBBSSSSSS!!!!*



read previous post to said poster................


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Wonder is it's too early to start drankin'?? NAHHHH!!!!



Here's your sign...............













SIGN​​


----------



## slip (May 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> might be all that weird stuff you eat before you go to bed..............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nah, i think its what Quack sold me....said benji got it so i thought it would be safe?


Benji314 said:


> Wonder is it's too early to start drankin'?? NAHHHH!!!!


do you card?





Jeff C. said:


> *KEEEEEEBBBBSSSSSS!!!!*





Keebs said:


> read previous post to said poster................



nanner nanner


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 13, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Wonder is it's too early to start drankin'?? NAHHHH!!!!



It's five o clock somewhere.


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2010)

slip said:


> nah, i think its what Quack sold me....said benji got it so i thought it would be safe?
> do you card?
> 
> 
> nanner nanner



 and you trusted QUACK????????? gawd whenyougonnalearn?!?!


----------



## Benji314 (May 13, 2010)

MMMMmmmmm Jack and Coke.........


----------



## Jeff C. (May 13, 2010)

slip said:


> okay,
> 
> people talked about mostly pointless things.







Keebs said:


> we wuz waitin on you to liven up the place~goofus~~
> 
> 
> 
> he asked for it, didn't he Moppett?!?!





Keebs said:


> read previous post to said poster................




refer to Rule#1. When you are sad,

I will jump on the person

Who made you sad

Like a spider monkey

Jacked up on Mountain Dew!!!


----------



## Benji314 (May 13, 2010)

Quack only gets the second hand stuff. Gota keep the good stuff for me and mines.


----------



## OutFishHim (May 13, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> MMMMmmmmm Jack and Coke.........



I have a new drink for you!


In fact, I'm bringing it to DOG!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 13, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> refer to Rule#1. When you are sad,
> 
> I will jump on the person
> 
> ...



slip....I won't hold against ya if you take this opportunity to....






 runnnnnnnnnnn!!!


----------



## Benji314 (May 13, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I have a new drink for you!
> 
> 
> In fact, I'm bringing it to DOG!



What it is?? I'm not going to be able to make it to DOG.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 13, 2010)

Fixin to go back to work in this HEAT....might have to cool off in the dog's kiddie pool


----------



## OutFishHim (May 13, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> What it is?? I'm not going to be able to make it to DOG.



You are the one who just sent me the recipe...


----------



## OutFishHim (May 13, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Fixin to go back to work in this HEAT....might have to cool off in the dog's kiddie pool



Pictures!


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> MMMMmmmmm Jack and Coke.........


Hhhmmmmm...................



Jeff C. said:


> refer to Rule#1. When you are sad,
> 
> I will jump on the person
> 
> ...


 soooo, do I jump on slip or myself?!?!!



Benji314 said:


> Quack only gets the second hand stuff. Gota keep the good stuff for me and mines.


 I'm yours, right? right? Right???



OutFishHim said:


> I have a new drink for you!
> 
> 
> In fact, I'm bringing it to DOG!


   



Benji314 said:


> What it is?? I'm not going to be able to make it to DOG.



  can only be shared at gatherings............... dat's da W.O.W. rule............


----------



## Benji314 (May 13, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> You are the one who just sent me the recipe...



Duhhhhh. My drank is already takin' over!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 13, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Pictures!



NOT


----------



## slip (May 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> and you trusted QUACK????????? gawd whenyougonnalearn?!?!





Jeff C. said:


> refer to Rule#1. When you are sad,
> 
> I will jump on the person
> 
> ...





Jeff C. said:


> slip....I won't hold against ya if you take this opportunity to....
> 
> runnnnnnnnnnn!!!





Benji314 said:


> Quack only gets the second hand stuff. Gota keep the good stuff for me and mines.






i cant win today. first the turkeys now you guys?


----------



## Benji314 (May 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hhhmmmmm...................
> 
> 
> soooo, do I jump on slip or myself?!?!!
> ...



I aint tryin' that drink. Nope, nope, nope, nope, nope, NOPE.


----------



## 243Savage (May 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Oh look ya'll, I found 243 in HIS helmet!!!!!!!!!



I won't say mine never looked like that.


----------



## jsullivan03 (May 13, 2010)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=539198


----------



## OutFishHim (May 13, 2010)

243Savage said:


> I won't say mine never looked like that.



Hello!



jsullivan03 said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=539198


----------



## Benji314 (May 13, 2010)

Ahhhh....drank number 2........don't wory folks the drunk text are still about an hour or so away.


----------



## OutFishHim (May 13, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Ahhhh....drank number 2........don't wory folks the drunk text are still about an hour or so away.



I have to wait until after carpool.....


----------



## Benji314 (May 13, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I have to wait until after carpool.....


----------



## Jeff C. (May 13, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Pictures!



Ohhh.....okay!!!





















Keebs said:


> Hhhmmmmm...................
> 
> 
> soooo, do I jump on slip or myself?!?!!








Awwwww.....Let him slide......this time.


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Fixin to go back to work in this HEAT....might have to cool off in the dog's kiddie pool





OutFishHim said:


> Pictures!



ya beat me to it sista! 



OutFishHim said:


> You are the one who just sent me the recipe...


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Duhhhhh. My drank is already takin' over!!!


which one???????? 



Jeff C. said:


> NOT


spoil sport! 



slip said:


> i cant win today. first the turkeys now you guys?


Aaaaawwww Moppett, you know we luv YOU!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Benji314 said:


> I aint tryin' that drink. Nope, nope, nope, nope, nope, NOPE.


   



243Savage said:


> I won't say mine never looked like that.


I kinda figured that......................... 



jsullivan03 said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=539198


Another lurker.................. *BUSTED*!!!!!!!!!!!!! 



Jeff C. said:


> Ohhh.....okay!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jmfauver (May 13, 2010)

All right I found a picture in the only helmet I have worn....

Slip....Run Slip runaway


----------



## SnowHunter (May 13, 2010)

Ian's academics is on a 2nd grade level    Oh I'm SO proud of him!!!


----------



## Benji314 (May 13, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Ian's academics is on a 2nd grade level    Oh I'm SO proud of him!!!



Woot woot!!! Way to go!!

I shall drink to that!!!


----------



## slip (May 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Aaaaawwww Moppett, you know we luv YOU!!


ok, but prove it. go make me some cheese grits.

snap snap i is hawngry.


SnowHunter said:


> Ian's academics is on a 2nd grade level    Oh I'm SO proud of him!!!



heck yeah!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 13, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Woot woot!!! Way to go!!
> 
> I shall drink to that!!!



I couldn't believe it!!! I smiled so biiiiiig when they told us 

I'm  waitin to see what the CRCT results are  

Drink up!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Ian's academics is on a 2nd grade level    Oh I'm SO proud of him!!!


Wonderful Sista!!  Give'em a "Hi-Five" from aunt kebo!   



slip said:


> ok, but prove it. go make me some cheese grits.
> 
> snap snap i is hawngry.
> 
> ...



you forgot to 1-ask 2-say please, so *NO* - but I say that with love!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 13, 2010)

slip said:


> ok, but prove it. go make me some cheese grits.
> 
> snap snap i is hawngry.
> 
> ...





Keebs said:


> Wonderful Sista!!  Give'em a "Hi-Five" from aunt kebo!
> 
> 
> 
> you forgot to 1-ask 2-say please, so *NO* - but I say that with love!



thanks! Will do Sista!!!  He's already got 2nd grade teachers fighting for him for thier class next year


----------



## Jeff C. (May 13, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> All right I found a picture in the only helmet I have worn....
> 
> Slip....Run Slip runaway



I didn't get the helmet Memo



SnowHunter said:


> Ian's academics is on a 2nd grade level    Oh I'm SO proud of him!!!



 and I don't do these nanners too often



SnowHunter said:


> I couldn't believe it!!! I smiled so biiiiiig when they told us
> 
> I'm  waitin to see what the CRCT results are
> 
> Drink up!!!



He'll be fine Nico!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 13, 2010)

Back to work for a few...y'all have a good AFT


----------



## SnowHunter (May 13, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I didn't get the helmet Memo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I know... I'm bettin his CRCT scores show him higher  He's a shmart one


----------



## slip (May 13, 2010)

anyone here know much about turkey load patterns and REALLY close shots?

not sure if ill have a tiny pattren?
im talking 5 to 8 yards.


----------



## jmfauver (May 13, 2010)

*patterns*



slip said:


> anyone here know much about turkey load patterns and REALLY close shots?
> 
> not sure if ill have a tiny pattren?
> im talking 5 to 8 yards.



At close range the pattern will be smaller then when shooting 40 yards


----------



## slip (May 13, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> At close range the pattern will be smaller then when shooting 40 yards



yeah im kinda worried about it, but dont really have a choice!


----------



## jmfauver (May 13, 2010)

*Aim for the neck*



slip said:


> yeah im kinda worried about it, but dont really have a choice!



Aim where you always do and you bring home that gobbler for sure........


----------



## slip (May 13, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Aim where you always do and you bring home that gobbler for sure........



i sure hope so.


----------



## OutFishHim (May 13, 2010)

I have a play date on Saturday.....and it's with a WOW.....


----------



## Strych9 (May 13, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I have a play date on Saturday.....and it's with a WOW.....



details please!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 13, 2010)




----------



## OutFishHim (May 13, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> details please!



See below.....



SnowHunter said:


>


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 13, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Ian's academics is on a 2nd grade level    Oh I'm SO proud of him!!!



Awesome, give Ian a high 5 from me.


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 13, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I have a play date on Saturday.....and it's with a WOW.....



must provide details.   

Or at least follow up pics.


----------



## bouymarker (May 13, 2010)

i thought i found the end of the internet but this is more like a black hole...whats the point of the 'drivelers'?


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2010)

bouymarker said:


> i thought i found the end of the internet but this is more like a black hole...whats the point of the 'drivelers'?



point? we don't have to have a Point! We Just IS!   
welcome............


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 13, 2010)

bouymarker said:


> i thought i found the end of the internet but this is more like a black hole...whats the point of the 'drivelers'?



If you have to ask you wouldn't understand. 

Just kiddin. Just drivel along. No format or special content. Just social drivel.


----------



## jsullivan03 (May 13, 2010)

bouymarker said:


> i thought i found the end of the internet but this is more like a black hole...whats the point of the 'drivelers'?



Go back and read from page 1.  Report back here if you still can't figure it out.


----------



## jsullivan03 (May 13, 2010)

Yall have a good evenin'.  I'm off to shoot pool for the rest of the night.


----------



## slip (May 13, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Go back and read from page 1.  Report back here if you still can't figure it out.



no no no, if he _really_ wants to understand a mod is going to have to dig up the last 5 or 6 threads, and he's gotta read all of those too.


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 13, 2010)

5pm

Time for an adult beverage. 

I'm buyin.


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Go back and read from page 1.  Report back here if you still can't figure it out.






jsullivan03 said:


> Yall have a good evenin'.  I'm off to shoot pool for the rest of the night.


Git it 8ball!  



slip said:


> no no no, if he _really_ wants to understand a mod is going to have to dig up the last 5 or 6 threads, and he's gotta read all of those too.


Daaaanng you're harsh! 



Sterlo58 said:


> 5pm
> 
> Time for an adult beverage.
> 
> I'm buyin.



 kewl, I'm here...........


----------



## OutFishHim (May 13, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> details please!





Sterlo58 said:


> must provide details.
> 
> Or at least follow up pics.



Ok, first I figure we'll start here.....


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 13, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Ok, first I figure we'll start here.....



You need someone to apply sunscreen and fetch beverages ?


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 13, 2010)

slip said:


> no no no, if he _really_ wants to understand a mod is going to have to dig up the last 5 or 6 threads, and he's gotta read all of those too.



Dude, I love that helmet in your Avatar.  I need to have mine painted something cool like that.


----------



## OutFishHim (May 13, 2010)

Then we're going to go here....


----------



## OutFishHim (May 13, 2010)

And have some of this....


----------



## OutFishHim (May 13, 2010)

And or this.......


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 13, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> And have some of this....



your killin me.


----------



## OutFishHim (May 13, 2010)

And then probably here...


----------



## jmfauver (May 13, 2010)

*That ain't right*

OFH,

That just ain't right...


----------



## OutFishHim (May 13, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> your killin me.





jmfauver said:


> OFH,
> 
> That just ain't right...



My bad......then I'll be certain to not tell you about any of this.....


----------



## rhbama3 (May 13, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> My bad......then I'll be certain to not tell you about any of this.....



Good lawd, be still my heart!!! 
I picked a great time to show up!!

I can't believe ya'll tacked on 350 posts so far today. Why you want to do that to me?


----------



## jmfauver (May 13, 2010)

*I am*



OutFishHim said:


> My bad......then I'll be certain to not tell you about any of this.....



I am at a lose for words...I I I I I I I


Now I feel better......Why...Here I go again at a lose for words 

Now I gotta headache....i'm leaving


----------



## SnowHunter (May 13, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> See below.....





Sterlo58 said:


> Awesome, give Ian a high 5 from me.


Will do! Thanks! 



bouymarker said:


> i thought i found the end of the internet but this is more like a black hole...whats the point of the 'drivelers'?


Ummmmmmm.....read and try and figure it out  



OutFishHim said:


> Ok, first I figure we'll start here.....





OutFishHim said:


> Then we're going to go here....





OutFishHim said:


> And have some of this....





OutFishHim said:


> And or this.......





OutFishHim said:


> And then probably here...





OutFishHim said:


> My bad......then I'll be certain to not tell you about any of this.....



 

I gots me a hawt date this weekend!!!


----------



## pbradley (May 13, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Yall have a good evenin'.  I'm off to shoot pool for the rest of the night.



what do you shoot'em with and is they good eatin'?


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 13, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> My bad......then I'll be certain to not tell you about any of this.....



Lordy....I had to go fix a drink after that one.  

I feel like I need a cigarette and I don't smoke.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 13, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Good lawd, be still my heart!!!
> I picked a great time to show up!!
> 
> I can't believe ya'll tacked on 350 posts so far today. Why you want to do that to me?



Hi Wingman


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 13, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Good lawd, be still my heart!!!
> I picked a great time to show up!!
> 
> I can't believe ya'll tacked on 350 posts so far today. Why you want to do that to me?



It's Heathers fault.


----------



## chuckb7718 (May 13, 2010)

Oh my!

I do dearly luv me some GON!


----------



## pbradley (May 13, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Oh my!
> 
> I do dearly luv me some GON!



Look at Nicole's face; she's all "tingly."


----------



## SnowHunter (May 13, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Lordy....I had to go fix a drink after that one.
> 
> I feel like I need a cigarette and I don't smoke.


  



chuckb7718 said:


> Oh my!
> 
> I do dearly luv me some GON!


Hey Chuckiepoo  



pbradley said:


> Look at Nicole's face; she's all "tingly."


----------



## chuckb7718 (May 13, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Look at Nicole's face; she's all "tingly."



Tingled me alright!




SnowHunter said:


> Hey Chuckiepoo



Hey Snowiepoo!

Night ya'll....the oven awaits my ministrations!

Oh wait...the oven decided to go on the fritz last night!

Look out grill....here I come!!!!

Nite ya'll!!!!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 13, 2010)

Did I stumble into the adult Only lounge or what??? 

Oh, and Howdy folks...


----------



## SnowHunter (May 13, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Did I stumble into the adult Only lounge or what???
> 
> Oh, and Howdy folks...





shhhhhhhhh don't say that too loud, or the powers that be might sneak in on us  

 

How you doin tonight Kim? Hows your Dad?


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 13, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> shhhhhhhhh don't say that too loud, or the powers that be might sneak in on us
> 
> 
> 
> How you doin tonight Kim? Hows your Dad?



Ah, they know I don't mean no harm...  
Dad is in a better mood today.  Not eating any better, but the mood and attitude is better than it has been lately.  Thanks


----------



## Jeff C. (May 13, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Did I stumble into the adult Only lounge or what???
> 
> Oh, and Howdy folks...



Hope the folks are alright RM..... Evenin'




pbradley said:


> Look at Nicole's face; she's all "tingly."



OFH has that 'serious' look


----------



## rhbama3 (May 13, 2010)

Sometimes it would be easier to just string a bunch of profanity together than to try to figure out how to write this....this....stuff.
and the Mexican thought yesterday was discombobulated.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 13, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Sometimes it would be easier to just string a bunch of profanity together than to try to figure out how to write this....this....stuff.
> and the Mexican thought yesterday was discombobulated.


 
So the idjits have had the run of the mill today huh? 

Hey Snowy, I think that avatar of yours is probably among the top 10 best I've ever seen..


----------



## slip (May 13, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Dude, I love that helmet in your Avatar.  I need to have mine painted something cool like that.



heck yeah.




wow, you folks done some talkin..


----------



## dougefresh (May 13, 2010)

Mornin Folks



Gota love going to a meeting on Thursday morning and finding out you have to work all weekend.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 13, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Did I stumble into the adult Only lounge or what???
> 
> Oh, and Howdy folks...





SnowHunter said:


> shhhhhhhhh don't say that too loud, or the powers that be might sneak in on us
> 
> 
> 
> How you doin tonight Kim? Hows your Dad?





rhbama3 said:


> Sometimes it would be easier to just string a bunch of profanity together than to try to figure out how to write this....this....stuff.
> and the Mexican thought yesterday was discombobulated.



Hey all!     I see I came in just in time!


----------



## slip (May 13, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Mornin Folks
> 
> 
> 
> Gota love going to a meeting on Thursday morning and finding out you have to work all weekend.



what the heck is yer avatar?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 13, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Mornin Folks
> 
> 
> 
> Gota love going to a meeting on Thursday morning and finding out you have to work all weekend.


 
More fishin gear!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 13, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Mornin Folks
> 
> 
> 
> Gota love going to a meeting on Thursday morning and finding out you have to work all weekend.



Mornin' doug E!!!  That SUX


----------



## SnowHunter (May 13, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Ah, they know I don't mean no harm...
> Dad is in a better mood today.  Not eating any better, but the mood and attitude is better than it has been lately.  Thanks


Glad to hear it Kim. A better attitude helps A LOT!!! I got a jar to give you, for him, so make sure you find me at DOG!!!  I got one for you too 


rhbama3 said:


> Sometimes it would be easier to just string a bunch of profanity together than to try to figure out how to write this....this....stuff.
> and the Mexican thought yesterday was discombobulated.


 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> So the idjits have had the run of the mill today huh?
> 
> Hey Snowy, I think that avatar of yours is probably among the top 10 best I've ever seen..


Hey Bro!  Thanks!  Thanks to DRB for takin it at WAR  Both of em have grown a good bit since then  


dougefresh said:


> Mornin Folks
> 
> 
> 
> Gota love going to a meeting on Thursday morning and finding out you have to work all weekend.


Mornin Doug!  As Bro said...more fishin gear 



boneboy96 said:


> Hey all!     I see I came in just in time!



 Hey Bob! 


Hi Jeff!!!!


----------



## dougefresh (May 13, 2010)

slip said:


> what the heck is yer avatar?


Meat factory I'm gona open up on my rhino farm.


Something from the past. Heard yesterday Roger Waters was going back on tour. Google Pink Floyd


Miguel Cervantes said:


> More fishin gear!!!


What up dude, I missed you in call today.



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' doug E!!!  That SUX


Yep, might get saturday night off.





Hey Snowy. SGG said no more till I get paid for the extra 4 from last weekend. But what she don't know won't hurt her.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 13, 2010)

Hi to you too Slip!  I didn't forgetcha


----------



## slip (May 13, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Meat factory I'm gona open up on my rhino farm.
> 
> 
> Something from the past. Heard yesterday Roger Waters was going back on tour. Google Pink Floyd


ohh, i know about pink floyd

just never seen that before.


SnowHunter said:


> Hi to you too Slip!  I didn't forgetcha



hello


----------



## Jeff C. (May 13, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Hey all!     I see I came in just in time!



Pull up a stump



SnowHunter said:


> Hi Jeff!!!!



Hey Snowyyyyyyy!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 13, 2010)

THE DAILY DRIVELER

SGG locked in shed(stole fishing gear), mornings, JM on stawker standby, double strength coffee, Sterlo dog shaggy, Driveler Hotel, Benji grass and weed plans, greek festival, Sulli tired, JM gets Drivel thread IT support(Keebs and I), fig trees, Benji pool attire(Sterlo eyes burning), JM IT support total failure(hey, we googled), milkshake handling, tomorrow is Shortbus Winder Licker Appreciation Day(wear a helmet), Benji grass plans, Slip gobble gobble gobble(nope), WOW's sporting helmets, tequila and yoohoo(strawberry or chocolate), GTrout returns, helmet boy, pool party, pm's, OFH ready to go, another donkey punched day for dirty Pappi sanchez, Slip sleepwalking, the fisheye, manners, say the word 3 times and OFH will appear, tans, Jeffc arrives, HT driveby, Keebs: 9 things she will do for you, bad things( just coincidence), more pm's, Benji beer count begins, signs, trusting Quack, OFH new drink, Jeffc swimming in doggy pool, Keebs throwing herself at Benji( I am NOT happy), 243Savages helmet, carpool, Slip not feeling wuvved, Snowbabe mini-me Ian the brainiac, close range turkey loads, OFH saturday playdate, Buoymarker drops in Driveler black hole, purty eyes pool shoot, more beverage counts begin, OFH perfect evening in pictures(multi. offers), PBradley/Jed Clampett driveby, Sterlo needs a drink, Chuckiepoo driveby, tingly, RM arrives( Dad a little better today), the OFH "serious" look, DougE awake, Boneboy on patrol


----------



## SnowHunter (May 13, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> THE DAILY DRIVELER
> 
> SGG locked in shed(stole fishing gear), mornings, JM on stawker standby, double strength coffee, Sterlo dog shaggy, Driveler Hotel, Benji grass and weed plans, greek festival, Sulli tired, JM gets Drivel thread IT support(Keebs and I), fig trees, Benji pool attire(Sterlo eyes burning), JM IT support total failure(hey, we googled), milkshake handling, tomorrow is Shortbus Winder Licker Appreciation Day(wear a helmet), Benji grass plans, Slip gobble gobble gobble(nope), WOW's sporting helmets, tequila and yoohoo(strawberry or chocolate), GTrout returns, helmet boy, pool party, pm's, OFH ready to go, another donkey punched day for dirty Pappi sanchez, Slip sleepwalking, the fisheye, manners, say the word 3 times and OFH will appear, tans, Jeffc arrives, HT driveby, Keebs: 9 things she will do for you, bad things( just coincidence), more pm's, Benji beer count begins, signs, trusting Quack, OFH new drink, Jeffc swimming in doggy pool, Keebs throwing herself at Benji( I am NOT happy), 243Savages helmet, carpool, Slip not feeling wuvved, Snowbabe mini-me Ian the brainiac, close range turkey loads, OFH saturday playdate, Buoymarker drops in Driveler black hole, purty eyes pool shoot, more beverage counts begin, OFH perfect evening in pictures(multi. offers), PBradley/Jed Clampett driveby, Sterlo needs a drink, Chuckiepoo driveby, tingly, RM arrives( Dad a little better today), the OFH "serious" look, DougE awake, Boneboy on patrol



oh man, seriously rare form today   

Another terrific driveler Wingman! Despite havin to tapdance


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 13, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Pull up a stump


 

He ain't that strong.


----------



## slip (May 13, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> THE DAILY DRIVELER
> 
> SGG locked in shed(stole fishing gear), mornings, JM on stawker standby, double strength coffee, Sterlo dog shaggy, Driveler Hotel, Benji grass and weed plans, greek festival, Sulli tired, JM gets Drivel thread IT support(Keebs and I), fig trees, Benji pool attire(Sterlo eyes burning), JM IT support total failure(hey, we googled), milkshake handling, tomorrow is Shortbus Winder Licker Appreciation Day(wear a helmet), Benji grass plans, Slip gobble gobble gobble(nope), WOW's sporting helmets, tequila and yoohoo(strawberry or chocolate), GTrout returns, helmet boy, pool party, pm's, OFH ready to go, another donkey punched day for dirty Pappi sanchez, Slip sleepwalking, the fisheye, manners, say the word 3 times and OFH will appear, tans, Jeffc arrives, HT driveby, Keebs: 9 things she will do for you, bad things( just coincidence), more pm's, Benji beer count begins, signs, trusting Quack, OFH new drink, Jeffc swimming in doggy pool, Keebs throwing herself at Benji( I am NOT happy), 243Savages helmet, carpool, Slip not feeling wuvved, Snowbabe mini-me Ian the brainiac, close range turkey loads, OFH saturday playdate, Buoymarker drops in Driveler black hole, purty eyes pool shoot, more beverage counts begin, OFH perfect evening in pictures(multi. offers), PBradley/Jed Clampett driveby, Sterlo needs a drink, Chuckiepoo driveby, tingly, RM arrives( Dad a little better today), the OFH "serious" look, DougE awake, Boneboy on patrol



oh man.


----------



## dougefresh (May 13, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> THE DAILY DRIVELER
> 
> SGG locked in shed(stole fishing gear), mornings, JM on stawker standby, double strength coffee, Sterlo dog shaggy, Driveler Hotel, Benji grass and weed plans, greek festival, Sulli tired, JM gets Drivel thread IT support(Keebs and I), fig trees, Benji pool attire(Sterlo eyes burning), JM IT support total failure(hey, we googled), milkshake handling, tomorrow is Shortbus Winder Licker Appreciation Day(wear a helmet), Benji grass plans, Slip gobble gobble gobble(nope), WOW's sporting helmets, tequila and yoohoo(strawberry or chocolate), GTrout returns, helmet boy, pool party, pm's, OFH ready to go, another donkey punched day for dirty Pappi sanchez, Slip sleepwalking, the fisheye, manners, say the word 3 times and OFH will appear, tans, Jeffc arrives, HT driveby, Keebs: 9 things she will do for you, bad things( just coincidence), more pm's, Benji beer count begins, signs, trusting Quack, OFH new drink, Jeffc swimming in doggy pool, Keebs throwing herself at Benji( I am NOT happy), 243Savages helmet, carpool, Slip not feeling wuvved, Snowbabe mini-me Ian the brainiac, close range turkey loads, OFH saturday playdate, Buoymarker drops in Driveler black hole, purty eyes pool shoot, more beverage counts begin, OFH perfect evening in pictures(multi. offers), PBradley/Jed Clampett driveby, Sterlo needs a drink, Chuckiepoo driveby, tingly, RM arrives( Dad a little better today), the OFH "serious" look, DougE awake, Boneboy on patrol





FYI, I let her out once it got hot, but I was on the 4wheeler so she had trouble catching me.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 13, 2010)

My gosh!!! What lies has Doug been telling now???


----------



## rhbama3 (May 13, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> FYI, I let her out once it got hot, but I was on the 4wheeler so she had trouble catching me.



next time just slide a poptart and some juice boxes under the door.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 13, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> My gosh!!! What lies has Doug been telling now???


 
I have never heard Doug tell a lie, plus he doesn't snore and he doesn't squish when he walks after eating at Taco Bell...


----------



## SnowHunter (May 13, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> My gosh!!! What lies has Doug been telling now???


Hey SGG!!!  



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I have never heard Doug tell a lie, plus he doesn't snore and he doesn't squish when he walks after eating at Taco Bell...


----------



## slip (May 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He ain't that strong.


just knock it over and roll it up to where ya want it, its easier that way.


Miguel Cervantes said:


> I have never heard Doug tell a lie, plus he doesn't snore and he doesn't squish when he walks after eating at Taco Bell...


----------



## Nicodemus (May 13, 2010)

All of you who are scared of snakes, well, there is one less in SW Georgia, as of this mornin`. This one stayed for the fight...


----------



## dougefresh (May 13, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> My gosh!!! What lies has Doug been telling now???



How hooked the phone line back up. Was it you Slip?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> All of you who are scared of snakes, well, there is one less in SW Georgia, as of this mornin`. This one stayed for the fight...



How did he leave this world?
shot, stabbed, beaten, pinned and skewered, or ninjee chopped? 

Pretty snake. I bet that skin would look nice as a knife sheath.


----------



## slip (May 13, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> How hooked the phone line back up. Was it you Slip?



you didnt see my dirt bike in the yard when you left for work? you fool.

anyway, your pond is now out 12 bass and i lost count on the catfish....thanks.

oh and i brought a bunch of firecrackers for Tanner.....better duck fast


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 13, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> How did he leave this world?
> shot, stabbed, beaten, pinned and skewered, or ninjee chopped?
> 
> Pretty snake. I bet that skin would look nice as a knife sheath.


 
Nick told him to die. The snake new he had to obey..


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 13, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> next time just slide a poptart and some juice boxes under the door.



I don't like poptarts though!!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I have never heard Doug tell a lie, plus he doesn't snore and he doesn't squish when he walks after eating at Taco Bell...



That's what he says... and it's all lies!!!

Pssstt... I'm getting him back. I just found some stuff at Fossil that I really like.



SnowHunter said:


> Hey SGG!!!



Hey Snowy!! How you doin today?



Nicodemus said:


> All of you who are scared of snakes, well, there is one less in SW Georgia, as of this mornin`. This one stayed for the fight...



Please tell me that you zoomed in that close!?!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> All of you who are scared of snakes, well, there is one less in SW Georgia, as of this mornin`. This one stayed for the fight...






slip said:


> you didnt see my dirt bike in the yard when you left for work? you fool.
> 
> anyway, your pond is now out 12 bass and i lost count on the catfish....thanks.
> 
> oh and i brought a bunch of firecrackers for Tanner.....better duck fast


----------



## SnowHunter (May 13, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Snowy!! How you doin today?



Great here!  Hows you doin?


----------



## Nicodemus (May 13, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> How did he leave this world?
> shot, stabbed, beaten, pinned and skewered, or ninjee chopped?
> 
> Pretty snake. I bet that skin would look nice as a knife sheath.



I picked it up and kissed it on top of the head. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nick told him to die. The snake new he had to obey..



Purty close... 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Please tell me that you zoomed in that close!?!





Not really.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 13, 2010)

slip said:


> you didnt see my dirt bike in the yard when you left for work? you fool.
> 
> anyway, your pond is now out 12 bass and i lost count on the catfish....thanks.
> 
> oh and i brought a bunch of firecrackers for Tanner.....better duck fast



Thanks Slip!!! Tanner loves the firecrackers!!!  Hope you enjoy the fish.



SnowHunter said:


> Great here!  Hows you doin?



I'm doing pretty good! I'm shopping online.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 13, 2010)

Lawdy I'ma pooped. Work was a breeze, but then I came home, pulled the camper out in the driveway, washed it down real good, taped it off and gave the thinning paint on the top a fresh coat or two, then installed the new awning, THEN loaded everything in it gettin ready for DOG II............I'm gettin to old for this stuff...


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Not really.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Lawdy I'ma pooped. Work was a breeze, but then I came home, pulled the camper out in the driveway, washed it down real good, taped it off and gave the thinning paint on the top a fresh coat or two, then installed the new awning, THEN loaded everything in it gettin ready for DOG II............I'm gettin to old for this stuff...



Gettin close to DOG TIME!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 13, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Gettin close to DOG TIME!


 
Yeah and between work and soccer (the kid) I figured I better make hay while the sun was shining, cause next week it wouldn't have been the right conditions for paintin. 

I am gettin really excited though..


----------



## slip (May 13, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Thanks Slip!!! Tanner loves the firecrackers!!!  Hope you enjoy the fish.



thanks, and thanks for gutting them for me.

dont tell 'Fresh about that lure i got snagged though, fresh outta the box....what a shame. oh well not my money.


----------



## slip (May 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> soccer (the kid)



yeah....we thought it was you out there kickin the ball...


----------



## SnowHunter (May 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah and between work and soccer (the kid) I figured I better make hay while the sun was shining, cause next week it wouldn't have been the right conditions for paintin.
> 
> I am gettin really excited though..



Me tOOOOO!!! 

Gonna be a blast, and I can't wait to see everyone


----------



## dougefresh (May 13, 2010)

slip said:


> you didnt see my dirt bike in the yard when you left for work? you fool.
> 
> anyway, your pond is now out 12 bass and i lost count on the catfish....thanks.
> 
> oh and i brought a bunch of firecrackers for Tanner.....better duck fast



You must have parked it by the Mustang.

I do hope you enjoyed the pond, because its the last time you'll do that.

And as for the Firecrackers, we gona have a little talk about that HOMEY.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 13, 2010)

slip said:


> thanks, and thanks for gutting them for me.
> 
> dont tell 'Fresh about that lure i got snagged though, fresh outta the box....what a shame. oh well not my money.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 13, 2010)

slip said:


> yeah....we thought it was you out there kickin the ball...


 
I can kick ball really really good. Wanna see?


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Lawdy I'ma pooped. Work was a breeze, but then I came home, pulled the camper out in the driveway, washed it down real good, taped it off and gave the thinning paint on the top a fresh coat or two, then installed the new awning, THEN loaded everything in it gettin ready for DOG II............I'm gettin to old for this stuff...



Gettin?  Or done GOT???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 13, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Gettin? Or done GOT???


 
Yes...


----------



## OutFishHim (May 13, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> THE DAILY DRIVELER
> 
> SGG locked in shed(stole fishing gear), mornings, JM on stawker standby, double strength coffee, Sterlo dog shaggy, Driveler Hotel, Benji grass and weed plans, greek festival, Sulli tired, JM gets Drivel thread IT support(Keebs and I), fig trees, Benji pool attire(Sterlo eyes burning), JM IT support total failure(hey, we googled), milkshake handling, tomorrow is Shortbus Winder Licker Appreciation Day(wear a helmet), Benji grass plans, Slip gobble gobble gobble(nope), WOW's sporting helmets, tequila and yoohoo(strawberry or chocolate), GTrout returns, helmet boy, pool party, pm's, OFH ready to go, another donkey punched day for dirty Pappi sanchez, Slip sleepwalking, the fisheye, manners, say the word 3 times and OFH will appear, tans, Jeffc arrives, HT driveby, Keebs: 9 things she will do for you, bad things( just coincidence), more pm's, Benji beer count begins, signs, trusting Quack, OFH new drink, Jeffc swimming in doggy pool, Keebs throwing herself at Benji( I am NOT happy), 243Savages helmet, carpool, Slip not feeling wuvved, Snowbabe mini-me Ian the brainiac, close range turkey loads, OFH saturday playdate, Buoymarker drops in Driveler black hole, purty eyes pool shoot, more beverage counts begin, OFH perfect evening in pictures(multi. offers), PBradley/Jed Clampett driveby, Sterlo needs a drink, Chuckiepoo driveby, tingly, RM arrives( Dad a little better today), the OFH "serious" look, DougE awake, Boneboy on patrol



Good job Robert!


----------



## slip (May 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I can kick ball really really good. Wanna see?


----------



## Nicodemus (May 13, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>





Remember, I`m not scared of em.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Remember, I`m not scared of em.



Can you teach me how to not be scared of them?


----------



## slip (May 13, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> You must have parked it by the Mustang.
> 
> I do hope you enjoyed the pond, because its the last time you'll do that.
> 
> And as for the Firecrackers, we gona have a little talk about that HOMEY.


ok CRACKA. lets talk.

here's your only warning....careful opening your mail box for a while.


SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>



im glad i wont be there when he gets home from work...

but most of the oil in that pond should be gone in...10? 15 years?


----------



## SnowHunter (May 13, 2010)

Slip, you on a roll tonight dude


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 13, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Slip, you on a roll tonight dude



Hes like Butta baby cause hes on a roll!!!  OHHHH!


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> All of you who are scared of snakes, well, there is one less in SW Georgia, as of this mornin`. This one stayed for the fight...



Ok, i just peed in the floor. Thanks nic!


----------



## slip (May 13, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Slip, you on a roll tonight dude


betta be glad ya dont live with me, i been hiding behind/in things all day with my goose honker...



bout to go to sleep, gawd i hope i dont sleep walk or talk again because thats when ill get my payback.


BBQBOSS said:


> Hes like Butta baby cause hes on a roll!!!  OHHHH!



oh snap!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 13, 2010)

slip said:


> but most of the oil in that pond should be gone in...10? 15 years?



 What's the oil from??? You didn't try to set the pond on fire did you???



SnowHunter said:


> Slip, you on a roll tonight dude



Yes he is!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 13, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Hes like Butta baby cause hes on a roll!!!  OHHHH!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 13, 2010)

slip said:


> betta be glad ya dont live with me, i been hiding behind/in things all day with my goose honker...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You'd get whooped by one freaked out Snowy if you skeered me with that!!    Or die laffin from me jumpin through the roof into the next county    Just ask Ian, he's mastered that with the duck call


----------



## slip (May 13, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Ok, i just peed in the floor. Thanks nic!


you aint gunna post a pic of it this time are ya?


SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> What's the oil from??? You didn't try to set the pond on fire did you???



it made pretty rainbows in the water?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 13, 2010)

7 more Days!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 13, 2010)

298 channels and there is nothing on TV tonight worth watching.


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 13, 2010)

slip said:


> you aint gunna post a pic of it this time are ya?
> 
> 
> it made pretty rainbows in the water?



Funny you ask... my son really did just pee on the floor while standing beside me a little while ago!! 


Well, at least thats what i told my wife.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 13, 2010)

slip said:


> it made pretty rainbows in the water?



Oh, okay! 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> 7 more Days!!!!



Hey Mitch! I won't try to steal your helmet this time.



rhbama3 said:


> 298 channels and there is nothing on TV tonight worth watching.



I'm watching the Weather Channel.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 13, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> 7 more Days!!!!


woohooooooooooo!!!    For once, I'll be there to set up in the daylight too  


rhbama3 said:


> 298 channels and there is nothing on TV tonight worth watching.


The only channels I miss on TV are FoodNetwork, Discovery, HGTV and History 


BBQBOSS said:


> Funny you ask... my son really did just pee on the floor while standing beside me a little while ago!!
> 
> 
> Well, at least thats what i told my wife.


 I'm SO glad Aimee's potty trained


----------



## slip (May 13, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> You'd get whooped by one freaked out Snowy if you skeered me with that!!    Or die laffin from me jumpin through the roof into the next county    Just ask Ian, he's mastered that with the duck call


 gettin a whoopin is half the fun....had everything from cookies to donuts thrown at me for it.

empty milk jug makes a odd sound bounceing off yer (my) head....ask my sister


BBQBOSS said:


> Funny you ask... my son really did just pee on the floor while standing beside me a little while ago!!
> 
> 
> Well, at least thats what i told my wife.



rub his nose in it!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 13, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Mitch! I won't try to steal your helmet this time.




Hey Karen!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 13, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hey Karen!!



We missed you in class today!


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 13, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> woohooooooooooo!!!    For once, I'll be there to set up in the daylight too
> 
> The only channels I miss on TV are FoodNetwork, Discovery, HGTV and History
> 
> I'm SO glad Aimee's potty trained



Lucas has been potty trained for 2 years now but we thinks he has some jealousy issues this week with it being baby brothers birthday.  He has done this twice this week at daycare.  Just starts letting 'er rip with all his clothes on...    He has never done it before so we dont know whats going on for sure....


----------



## SnowHunter (May 13, 2010)

slip said:


> gettin a whoopin is half the fun....had everything from cookies to donuts thrown at me for it.
> 
> empty milk jug makes a odd sound bounceing off yer (my) head....ask my sister
> 
> ...


Yeah, my kids know that and so do I.... we do it to eachother all the time   THUUUNK! 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hey Karen!!


I almost forgot, Mitch  

Gotta have a


----------



## SnowHunter (May 13, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Lucas has been potty trained for 2 years now but we thinks he has some jealousy issues this week with it being baby brothers birthday.  He has done this twice this week at daycare.  Just starts letting 'er rip with all his clothes on...    He has never done it before so we dont know whats going on for sure....



aww  Yeah, sounds like yall got it figured out! Hope yall can get that sorted out asap!


----------



## OutFishHim (May 13, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Lucas has been potty trained for 2 years now but we thinks he has some jealousy issues this week with it being baby brothers birthday.  He has done this twice this week at daycare.  Just starts letting 'er rip with all his clothes on...    He has never done it before so we dont know whats going on for sure....



Z did that....just be patient....he'll stop....

Try making him change his own clothes when he does it.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 13, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> woohooooooooooo!!!    For once, I'll be there to set up in the daylight too


Hope to be there by noon on Friday myself!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 13, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Z did that....just be patient....he'll stop....
> 
> Try making him change his own clothes when he does it.



Ohhhhh.... i usually just rub his nose in it and cane him.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 13, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Z did that....just be patient....he'll stop....
> 
> Try making him change his own clothes when he does it.


Heeeeeeeeey Sista!!!  I aint got no clothes for Saturday  This calls for drastic measures  Ima hafta check the closet with the nice clothes 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hope to be there by noon on Friday myself!!


We should be arriving shortly after that  Gonna leave here round 1130ish.. just enough for Na to sleep and get a cup of coffee for the road  


BBQBOSS said:


> Ohhhhh.... i usually just rub his nose in it and cane him.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 13, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> We missed you in class today!


Got tied to the jungle gym on the playground!!



SnowHunter said:


> I almost forgot, Mitch
> 
> Gotta have a


Guess I'll have to let you slide this time!!..........I did the same thing!!....Hey Snowy!!


----------



## slip (May 13, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Ohhhhh.... i usually just rub his nose in it and cane him.



see man!  that'll teach him.


----------



## slip (May 13, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Got tied to the jungle gym on the playground!!



dont steal my marsh mellows and it wont happen again.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 13, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Got tied to the jungle gym on the playground!!
> 
> Guess I'll have to let you slide this time!!..........I did the same thing!!....Hey Snowy!!



  all excited bout DOG


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 13, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Got tied to the jungle gym on the playground!!



Don't you hate it when that happens.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 13, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Ohhhhh.... i usually just rub his nose in it and cane him.






SnowHunter said:


> We should be arriving shortly after that  Gonna leave here round 1130ish.. just enough for Na to sleep and get a cup of coffee for the road
> 
> :


It's going to be a 4 hour plus drive for us!! I hope to have everything loaded and ready to go the night before


----------



## SnowHunter (May 13, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> It's going to be a 4 hour plus drive for us!! I hope to have everything loaded and ready to go the night before



ouch! but worth it!  How are yall goin up? Comin up 85 and over or 75?


----------



## OutFishHim (May 13, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Ohhhhh.... i usually just rub his nose in it and cane him.



That should work...



SnowHunter said:


> Heeeeeeeeey Sista!!!  I aint got no clothes for Saturday  This calls for drastic measures  Ima hafta check the closet with the nice clothes



What do you need clothes for?



I just wearing jeans and tshirt to dinner.  It's only the Mexican joint... You can borrow something of mine if you want.

But now if we take Coozie to Boomers, we may want to dress up a little...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 13, 2010)

slip said:


> dont steal my marsh mellows and it wont happen again.


 Ima gonna get my fwends to beat you up!!



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Don't you hate it when that happens.


That Slip is meaner than he looks



SnowHunter said:


> all excited bout DOG


Sumpin like that!


----------



## slip (May 13, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> What do you need clothes for?





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Ima gonna get my fwends to beat you up!!
> 
> That Slip is meaner than he looks
> 
> Sumpin like that!



yeah? well my fwends are meener then your fwends!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 13, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> ouch! but worth it!  How are yall goin up? Comin up 85 and over or 75?


15 to Watkinsville. Then Gainesville, and on to Cherry log



OutFishHim said:


> But now if we take Coozie to Boomers, we may want to dress up a little...


....Coozie is going to Boomers without Quack!!


----------



## slip (May 13, 2010)

okay, night night pills are kickin in...


G'night yall.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 13, 2010)

slip said:


> okay, night night pills are kickin in...
> 
> 
> G'night yall.



Good Night Slip!!!


----------



## dougefresh (May 13, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Ok, i just peed in the floor. Thanks nic!


It's cool to pee your pants.



RUTTNBUCK said:


> 7 more Days!!!!


Mornin Rutt.



slip said:


> okay, night night pills are kickin in...
> 
> 
> G'night yall.


Night Blip(Soul Man)


----------



## SnowHunter (May 13, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> That should work...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmmmmmmm I think I got some shirts with no chapstick stains on em  

Yeah, might even break out da face paint for that 


RUTTNBUCK said:


> 15 to Watkinsville. Then Gainesville, and on to Cherry log
> 
> ....Coozie is going to Boomers without Quack!!


Yeah thats how we're goin too  Gonna be some purty scenery once ya get past Gainesville 



slip said:


> okay, night night pills are kickin in...
> 
> 
> G'night yall.



Night Slip


----------



## OutFishHim (May 13, 2010)

slip said:


> yeah? well my fwends are meener then your fwends!



Close your eyes Slip!!!!!


RUTTNBUCK said:


> 15 to Watkinsville. Then Gainesville, and on to Cherry log
> 
> ....Coozie is going to Boomers without Quack!!



I don't even think we can take pictures there can we......too bad Quacker........



slip said:


> okay, night night pills are kickin in...
> 
> 
> G'night yall.



Night Slippers!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 13, 2010)

slip said:


> yeah? well my fwends are meener then your fwends!


HHmmmph....slowly stomping.........wait a minute



slip said:


> okay, night night pills are kickin in...
> 
> 
> G'night yall.


Scared ain't ya!!


----------



## Seth carter (May 13, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> NO LURKING SETH!



why not


----------



## SnowHunter (May 13, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Close your eyes Slip!!!!!
> 
> 
> I don't even think we can take pictures there can we......too bad Quacker........
> ...


----------



## rhbama3 (May 13, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> why not



where is your helmet? 
Oh, sorry:
were iz yur helmutt?


----------



## Nicodemus (May 13, 2010)

My regrets folks. Won`t be makin` an appearance at DOG. Sorry.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 13, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> where is your helmet?
> Oh, sorry:
> were iz yur helmutt?



  


Hi again Wingman!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 13, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> It's cool to pee your pants.
> 
> Mornin Rutt.
> 
> Night Blip(Soul Man)


Morning Doug!!





OutFishHim said:


> I don't even think we can take pictures there can we......too bad Quacker........


Not if it's the Boomer's I'm thinking about!!.........Well you may be able to take Pictures, not sure about that!!...........You just can't post them!! That I'm sure about!!


----------



## dougefresh (May 13, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> where is your helmet?
> Oh, sorry:
> were iz yur helmutt?



It was Slip turn to wear it.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> My regrets folks. Won`t be makin` an appearance at DOG. Sorry.



  

You'll be missed Nick


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 13, 2010)

evenin' folks....whats a goin on in here?


----------



## dougefresh (May 13, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> evenin' folks....whats a goin on in here?



What up Tim? How ya been?Looks like might be headin to Albany this weekend.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 13, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> evenin' folks....whats a goin on in here?



Seth isn't wearing his official SWL helmet, Slip was posting while asleep, the babes are doing the usual babe stuff, Nic kilt a snake with a kiss, and there is nothing on TV.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 13, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> evenin' folks....whats a goin on in here?





Howdy Tim! 

Is that Jackson, or Longstreet, in your avatar?


----------



## Seth carter (May 13, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> where is your helmet?
> Oh, sorry:
> were iz yur helmutt?



right here


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 13, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> evenin' folks....whats a goin on in here?



Hey!!! How ya been?



dougefresh said:


> What up Tim? How ya been?Looks like might be headin to Albany this weekend.



Yep, gotta take Tanner to the thing over at Chehaw and then to Michaels to hunt down some fabric.


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 13, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> What up Tim? How ya been?Looks like might be headin to Albany this weekend.


Sweet, I'll be around. Y'all oughta stop by and visit. Could even fire up the grill and cook something tasty.


rhbama3 said:


> Seth isn't wearing his official SWL helmet, Slip was posting while asleep, the babes are doing the usual babe stuff, Nic kilt a snake with a kiss, and there is nothing on TV.


Mini drivelers summary


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 13, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> right here



the "tactical" model.....withstands blunt force percussion up to 1200psi.


----------



## Seth carter (May 13, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> the "tactical" model.....withstands blunt force percussion up to 1200psi.



to bad yer not wearin one


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 13, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey!!! How ya been?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, gotta take Tanner to the thing over at Chehaw and then to Michaels to hunt down some fabric.



Howdy sista!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 13, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey!!! How ya been?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, gotta take Tanner to the thing over at Chehaw and then to Michaels to hunt down some fabric.



Have you been to Jo-Ann's arts and fabric's next to Toys-r-Us? They have a lot more cloth and fabric than Michaels and Hobby Lobby.


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 13, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> to bad yer not wearin one



If I wore mine i couldn't get close enough to lick the windows on the short bus


----------



## rhbama3 (May 13, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> right here



not good enough. Needs a propeller on top.


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 13, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Have you been to Jo-Ann's arts and fabric's next to Toys-r-Us? They have a lot more cloth and fabric than Michaels and Hobby Lobby.



.......man card?????


----------



## Jeff C. (May 13, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> evenin' folks....whats a goin on in here?



Evenin' BGBH How you are???



rhbama3 said:


> Seth isn't wearing his official SWL helmet, Slip was posting while asleep, the babes are doing the usual babe stuff, Nic kilt a snake with a kiss, and there is nothing on TV.



 Great DD tonight bama!!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 13, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Have you been to Jo-Ann's arts and fabric's next to Toys-r-Us? They have a lot more cloth and fabric than Michaels and Hobby Lobby.



Oh, cool. I'd rather go to JoAnn's then. It's over by the mall right?


----------



## SnowHunter (May 13, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> not good enough. Needs a propeller on top.



"Coy, you the only one thats got a fez with a propeller on top!"


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 13, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin' BGBH How you are???
> 
> 
> 
> Great DD tonight bama!!!



Finer than a frogs hair split three ways, thanks for askin. How goes it with you?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 13, 2010)

Here, you can borrow Doug's...


----------



## Jeff C. (May 13, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Finer than a frogs hair split three ways, thanks for askin. How goes it with you?



Fine fine....thanks.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 13, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> .......man card?????


no deductions. Went there for crappie jig tying feathers and fake fur for Striper jigs. That is also where i bought all the muslin to cover the Wright Flyer airplane for the museum.


SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Oh, cool. I'd rather go to JoAnn's then. It's over by the mall right?


Yep. It's across the service road from the Sears side of the mall. Same building as Toys-r-us. What kinda slave outfit you making for Doug?


----------



## SnowHunter (May 13, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Here, you can borrow Doug's...
> 
> View attachment 527615



  




HI JEFFFFFFF!!!  Iz not ignorin ya


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 13, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> no deductions. Went there for crappie jig tying feathers and fake fur for Striper jigs. That is also where i bought all the muslin to cover the Wright Flyer airplane for the museum.
> 
> Yep. It's across the service road from the Sears side of the mall. Same building as Toys-r-us. What kinda slave outfit you making for Doug?



well, since you put it that way it can slide....


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 13, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Yep. It's across the service road from the Sears side of the mall. Same building as Toys-r-us. What kinda slave outfit you making for Doug?



I think I'm gonna make him a pool boy outfit.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 13, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Fine fine....thanks.



Heeeeeeeeeeeeey Jeff!!!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 13, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I think I'm gonna make him a pool boy outfit.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 13, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


>





See post # 800!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 13, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


>



What? You want one too?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> My regrets folks. Won`t be makin` an appearance at DOG. Sorry.


Hate to hear that Nick!!



bluegrassbowhntr said:


> evenin' folks....whats a goin on in here?


Tiiimmmmmayyy!!....What up dude!!



bluegrassbowhntr said:


> .......man card?????


Yeah I think he suffered a few deductions there!!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 13, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I think I'm gonna make him a pool boy outfit.



 


I guess Doug and Benji can compare styles then  Benji had his on earlier today


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy Tim!
> 
> Is that Jackson, or Longstreet, in your avatar?



That sir is General Stonewall Jackson....God Rest his Soul.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 13, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> that sir is general stonewall jackson....god rest his soul.





amen!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 13, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> What? You want one too?



I'll take a pool girl, I pick the outfit!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> See post # 800!!



I'm thinking that is Stonewall Jackson.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 13, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I guess Doug and Benji can compare styles then  Benji had his on earlier today


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> amen!!



Yes sir...... this picture really caught my attention.


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 13, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm thinking that is Stonewall Jackson.



You are Correct.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 13, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> That sir is General Stonewall Jackson....God Rest his Soul.





Nicodemus said:


> amen!!





rhbama3 said:


> I'm thinking that is Stonewall Jackson.



Well, better late than never i guess. Ya'll are posting fast tonight!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 13, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> I'll take a pool girl, I pick the outfit!!



I don't know how to make a pool girl


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 13, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I don't know how to make a pool girl


----------



## Jeff C. (May 13, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> HI JEFFFFFFF!!!  Iz not ignorin ya





SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Heeeeeeeeeeeeey Jeff!!!!



Heyyyyy........Sweet Ladies!!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 13, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hate to hear that Nick!!
> 
> Tiiimmmmmayyy!!....What up dude!!
> 
> Yeah I think he suffered a few deductions there!!



RB!!!! been doing good!!! how are things in ur neck of the woods?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 13, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I don't know how to make a pool girl



must....not....respond......


----------



## dougefresh (May 13, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Sweet, I'll be around. Y'all oughta stop by and visit. Could even fire up the grill and cook something tasty.
> 
> Mini drivelers summary


Still not sure if I have to work friday night yet. But we'll let ya know.



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I think I'm gonna make him a pool boy outfit.


As long as it goes with the snake skin man panties that HD is makin me.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 13, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Heyyyyy........Sweet Ladies!!!



How you doin tonight Jeff? Get all the outside work stuff done?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 13, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> I'll take a pool girl, I pick the outfit!!


My imagination runs wild!!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 13, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> As long as it goes with the snake skin man panties that HD is makin me.



 someple please I need bleach, or a hot poker, STAT!


----------



## dougefresh (May 13, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Heyyyyy........Sweet Ladies!!!



You aint met SGG yet. The only time she's sweet is when she's gurgling sweet tea.


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 13, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> must....not....respond......


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 13, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> RB!!!! been doing good!!! how are things in ur neck of the woods?


Fine as frog hair split three ways!!



rhbama3 said:


> must....not....respond......


Awwwe come on Robert!!...Surely you can find a way to fit that into the driveler!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 13, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Heyyyyy........Sweet Ladies!!!



Whasssuup!! 



rhbama3 said:


> must....not....respond......



I might need some plastic. Hey, how do you sew plastic together?



dougefresh said:


> Still not sure if I have to work friday night yet. But we'll let ya know.
> 
> As long as it goes with the snake skin man panties that HD is makin me.







SnowHunter said:


> someple please I need bleach, or a hot poker, STAT!



I know, somethings going on in here. Must be in the air.



dougefresh said:


> You aint met SGG yet. The only time she's sweet is when she's gurgling sweet tea.



I'm the sweetest person. Really I am.  Even without the tea.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 13, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> You aint met SGG yet. The only time she's sweet is when she's gurgling sweet tea.



She was a perfect Southern Belle at Blackbeards when we all got together.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 13, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I know, somethings going on in here. Must be in the air.



ain't a full moon, is it? Seems us wimmin folk have been outnumbered tonight


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> She was a perfect Southern Belle at Blackbeards when we all got together.



speakin' of....when we gonna have another git together???


----------



## OutFishHim (May 13, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I might need some plastic. Hey, how do you sew plastic together?



Pasties?


----------



## Nicodemus (May 13, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> speakin' of....when we gonna have another git together???





Soon! Real soon!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 13, 2010)

snakeskin man panties? 
I don't believe i'da told that, Bro......


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Soon! Real soon!!!


----------



## dougefresh (May 13, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I might need some plastic. Hey, how do you sew plastic together?


Hot wax.



Nicodemus said:


> She was a perfect Southern Belle at Blackbeards when we all got together.


Wait till you REALY get to know her.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 13, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> speakin' of....when we gonna have another git together???


 
You drive north in a week and we'll be havin a throw down of at git together..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 13, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Hot wax.
> 
> Wait till you REALY get to know her.


 
She does like her holy jeans and stickin her tongue out a lot don't she..


----------



## SnowHunter (May 13, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Pasties?



that'd be good for tannin


----------



## rhbama3 (May 13, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Whasssuup!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super glue comes to mind, but i don't know what you are trying to put together. 


OutFishHim said:


> Pasties?


Prolly not, but i like the way you think!


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You drive north in a week and we'll be havin a throw down of at git together..



Sorry, got to get down to the coast for a week......need some surf, sand, and a beer in my hand.


----------



## dougefresh (May 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Soon! Real soon!!!


How bout Saturday ifin we can make it yawls way.



rhbama3 said:


> snakeskin man panties?
> I don't believe i'da told that, Bro......


Did I say that out loud.



Miguel Cervantes said:


> She does like her holy jeans and stickin her tongue out a lot don't she..


Yep thats her.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 13, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Still not sure if I have to work friday night yet. But we'll let ya know.
> 
> As long as it goes with the snake skin man panties that HD is makin me.



 



SnowHunter said:


> How you doin tonight Jeff? Get all the outside work stuff done?



No ma'am....It's never done round here!!!



RUTTNBUCK said:


> My imagination runs wild!!



 Evenin' Rutt!!!



dougefresh said:


> You aint met SGG yet. The only time she's sweet is when she's gurgling sweet tea.



That I gotta see



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Whasssuup!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Does Doug have any extra fishing rods You need to get rid of, 7' Med Heavy will do


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 13, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Sorry, got to get down to the coast for a week......need some surf, sand, and a beer in my hand.


 
Don't forget the crude oil between your toes...


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> She was a perfect Southern Belle at Blackbeards when we all got together.



Thank you!!!



SnowHunter said:


> ain't a full moon, is it? Seems us wimmin folk have been outnumbered tonight



As usual.



OutFishHim said:


> Pasties?



Those will be made after I make the pool girl.



Miguel Cervantes said:


> She does like her holy jeans and stickin her tongue out a lot don't she..



I don't know who or what you are talkin about



rhbama3 said:


> Super glue comes to mind, but i don't know what you are trying to put together.
> 
> Prolly not, but i like the way you think!



I'm tryin to put together a pool girl for Tim.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 13, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Does Doug have any extra fishing rods You need to get rid of, 7' Med Heavy will do



Sure does! I'll make you a good deal on em too.


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't forget the crude oil between your toes...



gotta be careful cooking them Gulf shrimp.......they are gonna flame up pretty easy now.....


----------



## dougefresh (May 13, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Sure does! I'll make you a good deal on em too.



I knew I forgot to move the key when you said you were gona cook.


JEFF, THEY ARE NOT FOR SALE!!!!!!!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 13, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What should I name her????


----------



## rhbama3 (May 13, 2010)

I'm headed to bed. 0515 is gonna get here way too soon!
See ya'll tomorrow!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 13, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> What should I name her????



Heidi? It does have a ring to it...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 13, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> I knew I forgot to move the key when you said you were gona cook.
> !!!!!!!


 
COOK!!!!! I thought you said you keep your secret stash of money in the oven, cause it's the one place in the house she'd never look...



rhbama3 said:


> I'm headed to bed. 0515 is gonna get here way too soon!
> See ya'll tomorrow!


 
You gonna chase turkeys tomorrow?? Good, we need some rain up here...


----------



## SnowHunter (May 13, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm headed to bed. 0515 is gonna get here way too soon!
> See ya'll tomorrow!



Night Wingman!!! 



a random Snowy moment.... LOVE this movie 

<object width="500" height="405"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ezAJeaCySV4&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ezAJeaCySV4&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="500" height="405"></embed></object>


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 13, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Pasties?






Jeff C. said:


> Evenin' Rutt!!!
> 
> 
> 
> :


Hey Jeff!!



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Sure does! I'll make you a good deal on em too.




Alright folks time to say goodnight!!.....Ya'll have a goodun!!


----------



## dougefresh (May 13, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm headed to bed. 0515 is gonna get here way too soon!
> See ya'll tomorrow!


Night Bama



Nicodemus said:


> Heidi? It does have a ring to it...


More like Heidi HO.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 13, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> I knew I forgot to move the key when you said you were gona cook.
> 
> 
> JEFF, THEY ARE NOT FOR SALE!!!!!!!!



Don't listen to him Jeff. He doesn't know what he's talking about. 



bluegrassbowhntr said:


> What should I name her????



That's a tough one.  



rhbama3 said:


> I'm headed to bed. 0515 is gonna get here way too soon!
> See ya'll tomorrow!



Good Night Robert!!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> COOK!!!!! I thought you said you keep your secret stash of money in the oven, cause it's the one place in the house she'd never look...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 13, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Night Wingman!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
OH YEAH!!! Is she a member on here????


----------



## dougefresh (May 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> COOK!!!!! I thought you said you keep your secret stash of money in the oven, cause it's the one place in the house she'd never look...


She done cleaned it out. Tanner wanted a frozen pizza the other day.



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hey Jeff!!
> 
> 
> 
> Alright folks time to say goodnight!!.....Ya'll have a goodun!!


Night Rutt.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Heidi? It does have a ring to it...



I like that one. I'll call her Heidi.



Miguel Cervantes said:


> COOK!!!!! I thought you said you keep your secret stash of money in the oven, cause it's the one place in the house she'd never look...



So THAT'S why I always smell burning paper when I turn the oven on.



SnowHunter said:


> Night Wingman!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Turtle, Turtle!!!



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hey Jeff!!
> 
> 
> 
> Alright folks time to say goodnight!!.....Ya'll have a goodun!!



Good Night Mitch!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 13, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hey Jeff!!
> 
> 
> 
> Alright folks time to say goodnight!!.....Ya'll have a goodun!!


Night Mitch! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> OH YEAH!!! Is she a member on here????


Yall could only wish  


SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I like that one. I'll call her Heidi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



    Oh yeah, Gammy Num Nums is purty good too


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 13, 2010)

Jennifer Espesito.........heyyyy, she's one of my people...


----------



## OutFishHim (May 13, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> that'd be good for tannin



I hate tanlines....



rhbama3 said:


> Super glue comes to mind, but i don't know what you are trying to put together.
> 
> Prolly not, but i like the way you think!







bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Sorry, got to get down to the coast for a week......need some surf, sand, and a beer in my hand.



What Ever!



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can probably buy one for pretty cheap.....Ask BBQBOSS......



rhbama3 said:


> I'm headed to bed. 0515 is gonna get here way too soon!
> See ya'll tomorrow!



Night Robert!


----------



## dougefresh (May 13, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Night Wingman!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SGG just told me what was in the big white box. Got it on DVD and thats were carter got his first nickname.


Fresh out the oven


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 13, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> You can probably buy one for pretty cheap.....Ask BBQBOSS......



That's what I was thinking. Then Tim could just tell me what kind of outfit to make for Heidi.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 13, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> SGG just told me what was in the big white box. Got it on DVD and thats were carter got his first nickname.
> 
> 
> Fresh out the ovenView attachment 527643



Awww... there's my little Turtle, only a few mintues old.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 13, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> SGG just told me what was in the big white box. Got it on DVD and thats were carter got his first nickname.
> 
> 
> Fresh out the ovenView attachment 527643



aaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwww he's such a cutie!!!!!! 


yeah, we got it on VHS.... somewhere  either here, or at the inlaws in thier shed


----------



## SnowHunter (May 13, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I hate tanlines....



I still have one from 5 yrs ago, bad tanning bed incident


----------



## Jeff C. (May 13, 2010)

Good night y'all...buncha work tomorrow!!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 13, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> aaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwww he's such a cutie!!!!!!
> 
> 
> yeah, we got it on VHS.... somewhere  either here, or at the inlaws in thier shed



Thank you! He still looks like that a little bit.

We have it somewhere also. That movie is pretty funny.



SnowHunter said:


> I still have one from 5 yrs ago, bad tanning bed incident



I've tried the tanning bed once. I felt too closed in and after watching a scary movie where the girl gets locked into one. I'd prefer not to get in one again.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 13, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Good night y'all...buncha work tomorrow!!!



Night Jeff!!! Don't work too hard tomorrow.


----------



## dougefresh (May 13, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> aaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwww he's such a cutie!!!!!!
> 
> 
> yeah, we got it on VHS.... somewhere  either here, or at the inlaws in thier shed


I miss me some Church Lady. Got love ol Dana Carvey


----------



## SnowHunter (May 13, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Good night y'all...buncha work tomorrow!!!


Night Jeff!! 


SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Thank you! He still looks like that a little bit.
> 
> We have it somewhere also. That movie is pretty funny.
> 
> ...


I like tannin beds... very relaxing!! Thank goodness for auto timers... cuz I fell asleep in one, a couple years ago   If I had room, I'd have one here  too $ to go to town and do it


----------



## dougefresh (May 13, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Good night y'all...buncha work tomorrow!!!



Night Dude Gona try to make it to the post office tomarrow and send ya them reels.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 13, 2010)

Evenin` ya`ll. Tomorrow...


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 13, 2010)

Sun gonna come up early.....gonna go get some rack time. G'nite peeps holler atcha later.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Evenin` ya`ll. Tomorrow...



Night Nick


----------



## dougefresh (May 13, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I've tried the tanning bed once. I felt too closed in and after watching a scary movie where the girl gets locked into one. I'd prefer not to get in one again.


Like you need to, Mexican


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 13, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Night Jeff!!
> I like tannin beds... very relaxing!! Thank goodness for auto timers... cuz I fell asleep in one, a couple years ago   If I had room, I'd have one here  too $ to go to town and do it



I heard the prices on them went up.



Nicodemus said:


> Evenin` ya`ll. Tomorrow...



Night Nic!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 13, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Like you need to, Mexican


 
IIIIII KNEW IT!!!!


----------



## dougefresh (May 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Evenin` ya`ll. Tomorrow...





bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Sun gonna come up early.....gonna go get some rack time. G'nite peeps holler atcha later.



night light weights. Thought yawl stick around and help kill this one, don't want it to last 48hrs. There are too many outburst I made to let it live any longer than that.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 13, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I heard the prices on them went up.
> 
> 
> 
> Night Nic!!!



Yeah, but I've seen some used ones goin fairly cheap  and I'm too much of a cheap-o to get somethin new, when I could get a deal on a used one


----------



## SnowHunter (May 13, 2010)

Ok I gotta hit the rack too!!! Yall have a goodun!!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 13, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Sun gonna come up early.....gonna go get some rack time. G'nite peeps holler atcha later.



Night!!!



dougefresh said:


> Like you need to, Mexican





Miguel Cervantes said:


> IIIIII KNEW IT!!!!



I think he was talkin to you Miguel


----------



## dougefresh (May 13, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Yeah, but I've seen some used ones goin fairly cheap  and I'm too much of a cheap-o to get somethin new, when I could get a deal on a used one


Maybe you could teach that to SGG



SnowHunter said:


> Ok I gotta hit the rack too!!! Yall have a goodun!!!


Night Snowy.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 13, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Ok I gotta hit the rack too!!! Yall have a goodun!!!



Good Night Snowy!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 13, 2010)

OK, sleep time has arrived.

Here's a little present for you night shifters to enjoy...

<object width="500" height="405"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JpAG_He3mI4&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x402061&color2=0x9461ca&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JpAG_He3mI4&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x402061&color2=0x9461ca&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="500" height="405"></embed></object>


----------



## dougefresh (May 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK, sleep time has arrived.
> 
> Here's a little present for you night shifters to enjoy...
> 
> <object width="500" height="405"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JpAG_He3mI4&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x402061&color2=0x9461ca&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JpAG_He3mI4&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x402061&color2=0x9461ca&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="500" height="405"></embed></object>


Night Dude Thanks for the big white box.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK, sleep time has arrived.
> 
> Here's a little present for you night shifters to enjoy...
> 
> <object width="500" height="405"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JpAG_He3mI4&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x402061&color2=0x9461ca&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JpAG_He3mI4&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x402061&color2=0x9461ca&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="500" height="405"></embed></object>



Night Sparky!



dougefresh said:


> Night Dude Thanks for the big white box.



It's the Allman Brothers.. Ain't Wastin Time No More


----------



## dougefresh (May 14, 2010)

Wow its almost like Slip done came and scared everyone off. Well Ima gona try to run the loader till HT show up.


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 14, 2010)

Wow Doug, i like the Pink Floyd avatar. So who's left in here after the atomic blast?


----------



## dougefresh (May 14, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Wow Doug, i like the Pink Floyd avatar. So who's left in here after the atomic blast?


Not many. Who ya this fine evnin.
Thanks dude heard yesterday that Rodger Waters was gona be on tour this summer.Had a chance to see them but never made it into the stadium(David Gilmour). Could still hear it good and if you looked just right you could see the lazer light show a little.


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 14, 2010)

Man i could sure stand to see some Floyd. I remember when the movie "The Wall" came out. Trip'n killer it was! Those marching hammers were the stuff.


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 14, 2010)

Is DJ still at da chicken haus? Dat boy go to sprout feathers.


----------



## dougefresh (May 14, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Man i could sure stand to see some Floyd. I remember when the movie "The Wall" came out. Trip'n killer it was! Those marching hammers were the stuff.



Might have to see ifin I can find it in my DVD collection this weekend. Gona have to try to explain it to SGG. Get flashback of the movie when I here a song off of it.


----------



## Brassman (May 14, 2010)

Anybody here?


----------



## dougefresh (May 14, 2010)

Brassman said:


> Anybody here?



what up Mr. Brass. 



Ill be back they just tore sumfin up and the machine is not even running.


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 14, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Might have to see ifin I can find it in my DVD collection this weekend. Gona have to try to explain it to SGG. Get flashback of the movie when I here a song off of it.


A simple way to explain is say it's DEEP! Then kick back and watch.


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 14, 2010)

Brassman said:


> Anybody here?


Hey Brassman. How you doing tonite?


----------



## Brassman (May 14, 2010)

I'm doing good.  Drinking firewater & sorting brass so I can sell it.  How bout your ownself?


----------



## jsullivan03 (May 14, 2010)

huh....I end up in the funniest places after i have been drinking.


----------



## dougefresh (May 14, 2010)

Brassman said:


> I'm doing good.  Drinking firewater & sorting brass so I can sell it.  How bout your ownself?



Love me some firewater. Down to my last jar gona have to go looking in the woods soon.


----------



## dougefresh (May 14, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> huh....I end up in the funniest places after i have been drinking.



Funny ha ha or funny queerJust don't go back read, I'm warning ya, and ifin you do make sure you are not drinking anything you don't want to come back out your nose.


----------



## Brassman (May 14, 2010)

Got lots of firewater & lots of brass to sort.  Hope to be finished tomorrow.


----------



## dougefresh (May 14, 2010)

Brassman said:


> Got lots of firewater & lots of brass to sort.  Hope to be finished tomorrow.



With the firewater or the brass.


----------



## Brassman (May 14, 2010)

The brass.  Gotta pace myself with the firewater - don't want to get the wrong brass in the wrong bucket, you know?


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 14, 2010)

Brassman said:


> I'm doing good.  Drinking firewater & sorting brass so I can sell it.  How bout your ownself?


Enjoy a nite with fun friends and good food.



jsullivan03 said:


> huh....I end up in the funniest places after i have been drinking.


Hey Sulli, member me now.


----------



## jsullivan03 (May 14, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Funny ha ha or funny queerJust don't go back read, I'm warning ya, and ifin you do make sure you are not drinking anything you don't want to come back out your nose.



Hopefully its funny Ha Ha!  

Now on a side note... I sure hope I haven't posted or done anything somewhere else to get me one of those infractionations tonight.  I've seemed to have gotten lost for the past hour or so.


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 14, 2010)

Brassman said:


> The brass.  Gotta pace myself with the firewater - don't want to get the wrong brass in the wrong bucket, you know?


 Collect, clean, sort, an pack. Hows that?


----------



## jsullivan03 (May 14, 2010)

.........


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 14, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Hopefully its funny Ha Ha!
> 
> Now on a side note... I sure hope I haven't posted or done anything somewhere else to get me one of those infractionations tonight.  I've seemed to have gotten lost for the past hour or so.


Dang boy you need a Drivel G.P.S .


----------



## dougefresh (May 14, 2010)

Brassman said:


> The brass.  Gotta pace myself with the firewater - don't want to get the wrong brass in the wrong bucket, you know?


10/4 I've loading up a trailor of scrap to try to clean up the farm a little myself. Sold all my copper back when it was up. Just a bunch of old tin and pieces off the race car now.



jsullivan03 said:


> Hopefully its funny Ha Ha!
> 
> Now on a side note... I sure hope I haven't posted or done anything somewhere else to get me one of those infractionations tonight.  I've seemed to have gotten lost for the past hour or so.


Quack done told you about PUI.



jsullivan03 said:


> .........


Night Dude.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 14, 2010)

alrighty...let's get something stired up here!   Howdy douge, HT...purdy eyes!   Oh and Brassman...sorry...didn't see ya.


----------



## dougefresh (May 14, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> alrighty...let's get something stired up here!   Howdy douge, HT...purdy eyes!



Mornin BB. Was wonder who else was lurkin in here other than me. You gona stay up and help us kill this one tonight? I think it can be done. We could have a smily contest to finish it out.


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 14, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> alrighty...let's get something stired up here!   Howdy douge, HT...purdy eyes!   Oh and Brassman...sorry...didn't see ya.


Hey BB96, we here and roaring. Looks like ol' purdy eyes done blew his nose and went to bed.


----------



## dougefresh (May 14, 2010)




----------



## hogtrap44 (May 14, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Mornin BB. Was wonder who else was lurkin in here other than me. You gona stay up and help us kill this one tonight? I think it can be done. We could have a smily contest to finish it out.


Now that's a plan.


----------



## Brassman (May 14, 2010)

Well, Hogtrap, it depends on what volume of brass you're working with, & the number of calibers, you know?  This stuff is all pistol brass:  380, 9MM Makarov,  9MM, .40 S&W,  .45 ACP, .45 GAP.  I started off with it spread thru 3 or 4 buckets.  I'm getting down to the bottom of the last one now.  I just wish I could find somebody that needs any .40 S&W brass.


----------



## dougefresh (May 14, 2010)

Check this out folks.

This morning in our shift meeting they told us we had to work this weekend (Friday night and Sunday night).
Talked to a vender right after the meeting to tell him I had his reel. Well he asked if I had to work Friday and if not if I would like to go on a chartered fishing trip. Well I said I needed that, but had to work, so no. Well get to work tonight and found out a little while ago we are gona be off.Called up one of the managers and let him know how I felt about that.I might be looking for a job come Monday.


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 14, 2010)

Brassman said:


> Well, Hogtrap, it depends on what volume of brass you're working with, & the number of calibers, you know?  This stuff is all pistol brass:  380, 9MM Makarov,  9MM, .40 S&W,  .45 ACP, .45 GAP.  I started off with it spread thru 3 or 4 buckets.  I'm getting down to the bottom of the last one now.  I just wish I could find somebody that needs any .40 S&W brass.


I could use some 380 reloads for a Colt 380 auto i have.


----------



## Brassman (May 14, 2010)

Man, I feel for you.  Was it going to be inshore or offshore?  Any chance you can still go?


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 14, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Check this out folks.
> 
> This morning in our shift meeting they told us we had to work this weekend (Friday night and Sunday night).
> Talked to a vender right after the meeting to tell him I had his reel. Well he asked if I had to work Friday and if not if I would like to go on a chartered fishing trip. Well I said I needed that, but had to work, so no. Well get to work tonight and found out a little while ago we are gona be off.Called up one of the managers and let him know how I felt about that.I might be looking for a job come Monday.


Not quiet sure i follow that.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 14, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Mornin BB. Was wonder who else was lurkin in here other than me. You gona stay up and help us kill this one tonight? I think it can be done. We could have a smily contest to finish it out.


  oh yeah!  


hogtrap44 said:


> Hey BB96, we here and roaring. Looks like ol' purdy eyes done blew his nose and went to bed.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 14, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Check this out folks.
> 
> This morning in our shift meeting they told us we had to work this weekend (Friday night and Sunday night).
> Talked to a vender right after the meeting to tell him I had his reel. Well he asked if I had to work Friday and if not if I would like to go on a chartered fishing trip. Well I said I needed that, but had to work, so no. Well get to work tonight and found out a little while ago we are gona be off.Called up one of the managers and let him know how I felt about that.I might be looking for a job come Monday.



that sux...woulda been nice to get out on the water!


----------



## dougefresh (May 14, 2010)

Brassman said:


> Man, I feel for you.  Was it going to be inshore or offshore?  Any chance you can still go?


He didn't go into anymore details so not sure about where. I wish I could but they left out this afternoon. If I would have known I could have made arrangemts to be off tonight.


----------



## Brassman (May 14, 2010)

I just sell once-fired rifle & pistol brass thru the mail.  My partner has an FFL, & we work 2 local gun shows where we sell guns, ammo, etc.  I've got a bunch of factory .380 ACP for sale - both FMJ, & 2 or 3 types of HP.


----------



## dougefresh (May 14, 2010)




----------



## boneboy96 (May 14, 2010)

quiet tonight.   Gotta hang around til 3am for a cut, then I'm outta here.


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 14, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> oh yeah!


What


----------



## Brassman (May 14, 2010)

Hello, Boneboy.  How are you tonite?  Thanks for joining us.


----------



## dougefresh (May 14, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> quiet tonight.   Gotta hang around til 3am for a cut, then I'm outta here.



Shoot man it was flyin earlier. Slip was in rare form and I might have been too. Hope I don't get one of them nasty PM's. If Jeffr was here it be a good time to stink this place up before it got locked. Guess I'll have to do it all myself.


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 14, 2010)

Brassman said:


> I just sell once-fired rifle & pistol brass thru the mail.  My partner has an FFL, & we work 2 local gun shows where we sell guns, ammo, etc.  I've got a bunch of factory .380 ACP for sale - both FMJ, & 2 or 3 types of HP.


How about I PM ya about some ammo?


----------



## boneboy96 (May 14, 2010)

Brassman said:


> Hello, Boneboy.  How are you tonite?  Thanks for joining us.



hey there BM!      hmmmmm....better call ya Brassy!


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 14, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> hey there BM!      hmmmmm....better call ya Brassy!


Yeah got a good ring to it. Wow,....get it; RING to it?


----------



## boneboy96 (May 14, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Yeah got a good ring to it. Wow,....get it; RING to it?


----------



## dougefresh (May 14, 2010)

45 to go. Don't think we'll make it before the 3am shutdown.My loader is need of some running. Got 2 wires to pull in the am about 500ft long. Might try to do that before the sun comes up and get out of here early.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 14, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> 45 to go. Don't think we'll make it before the 3am shutdown.My loader is need of some running. Got 2 wires to pull in the am about 500ft long. Might try to do that before the sun comes up and get out of here early.



yeah...gonna be tough to make it by 3 it looks like.      Maybe by the time I get home from work it'll be close enough to lock down.


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 14, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> yeah...gonna be tough to make it by 3 it looks like.      Maybe by the time I get home from work it'll be close enough to lock down.


Awww man, let it roll till at least mid morning. Me an Brassman dealing.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 14, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Awww man, let it roll till at least mid morning. Me an Brassman dealing.



long as ur dealing behind the scenes via PM!        refer to post 951.


----------



## dougefresh (May 14, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> long as ur dealing behind the scenes via PM!        refer to post 951.



If it wasn't for PM's this one would have been dead a looooonng time ago.


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 14, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> long as ur dealing behind the scenes via PM!        refer to post 951.


Yessa boss, i gots ya. We done pm'd an got skrait.


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 14, 2010)

Well,.... The sands of time lead to the desert of dispair. The trail from there leads to the Yak sack cause,....awake time is over. Nite all, have a gooden.


----------



## dougefresh (May 14, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Well,.... The sands of time lead to the desert of dispair. The trail from there leads to the Yak sack cause,....awake time is over. Nite all, have a gooden.



Have a good one HT.


----------



## Brassman (May 14, 2010)

G'nite.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 14, 2010)

nite all!


----------



## dougefresh (May 14, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> nite all!



Have a good one BB


----------



## Brassman (May 14, 2010)

I'm gone.  See you tomorrow.


----------



## dougefresh (May 14, 2010)

Brassman said:


> I'm gone.  See you tomorrow.



Have a good one


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 14, 2010)

This thread is about played out.


----------



## dougefresh (May 14, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> This thread is about played out.



Mornin

Yep its not gona make past all the mornings and coffee. Bout time to get a new one started.


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 14, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Mornin
> 
> Yep its not gona make past all the mornings and coffee. Bout time to get a new one started.



Just got one goin. 

Yall gunna make it to DOG?


----------



## dougefresh (May 14, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Just got one goin.
> 
> Yall gunna make it to DOG?



NopeHave a family reunion the same weekend. I sure hate that we are going to miss it.


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 14, 2010)

Dang I am bouncin back and forth between drivlers.


----------



## jmfauver (May 14, 2010)

morning all


----------



## dougefresh (May 14, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Dang I am bouncin back and forth between drivlers.



Yep its a twofer. One of them mods will put an end to it soon enough. There has been a couple of nights when its hard to keep track of what is going on. Bad thing is when you are trying to quote someone and it gets locked out.


----------



## dougefresh (May 14, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> morning all


Mornin


----------



## jmfauver (May 14, 2010)

Just drivle this one until #999 then leave


----------



## dougefresh (May 14, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Just drivle this one until #999 then leave


We can take it as far as we want until we get cought past 1000. They aint waken up anytime soon.


----------



## jmfauver (May 14, 2010)

Have you ever sat down and counted the number of passwords you have ?


----------



## dougefresh (May 14, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Have you ever sat down and counted the number of passwords you have ?


Nope cant remember none of them, let alone how many. 

Have you ever gone to eat a pork sausage and found it had hair all in it?


----------



## jmfauver (May 14, 2010)

*No*



dougefresh said:


> Nope cant remember none of them, let alone how many.
> 
> Have you ever gone to eat a pork sausage and found it had hair all in it?




I counted 83 passwords...

I have not but I did eat a crab cake that had a 3ft long piece of plastic wrap in it,I about chocked to death.....


----------



## dougefresh (May 14, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I counted 83 passwords...
> 
> I have not but I did eat a crab cake that had a 3ft long piece of plastic wrap in it,I about chocked to death.....





Love me some Deviled Crad and a Cubin Samich.

Have you ever stayed at a Holiday Inn Express?


----------



## jmfauver (May 14, 2010)

*nope*



dougefresh said:


> Love me some Deviled Crad and a Cubin Samich.
> 
> Have you ever stayed at a Holiday Inn Express?



Nope...I prefer Hampton Inn


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 14, 2010)

983


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 14, 2010)

984


----------



## jmfauver (May 14, 2010)

morning Sterlo 
985


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 14, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KiOqHLVxZvA&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x402061&color2=0x9461ca"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KiOqHLVxZvA&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x402061&color2=0x9461ca" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 14, 2010)

Benos dias Miguel. Como esta amigo


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 14, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Benos dias Miguel. Como esta amigo


 
Beeno's and Tum's to you Neil, Neal, Kneel???


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 14, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Beeno's and Tum's to you Neil, Neal, Kneel???



HEY....NOT KNEEL.


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 14, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Beeno's and Tum's to you Neil, Neal, Kneel???



Bones and nails to you too seenyour..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 14, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> HEY....NOT KNEEL.


 


bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Bones and nails to you too seenyour..


 
OK work time, pasta linguini armadillo's...


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 14, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK work time, pasta linguini armadillo's...



alrighty.... eye dee oh's ameegos....


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 14, 2010)

Mornin' driveby........ you guys have a good friday.....beer thirty is coming up fast


----------



## rhbama3 (May 14, 2010)

morning driveby!!!
tick, tick, tick.......
Somebody kick off a new thread. I tried to find Fishing Addicts "Drivel-nator" thread to bump up but he must have deleted it. 
see ya'll!


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 14, 2010)

I have a new one going. The I can't sleep so I started a new Driveler thread.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 14, 2010)

Good mornin'.....Shut her down


----------



## jmfauver (May 14, 2010)

shutting down in 3


----------



## SnowHunter (May 14, 2010)

Mornin! Lock thisun down


----------



## jsullivan03 (May 14, 2010)

#999  Almost time!


----------



## jsullivan03 (May 14, 2010)




----------



## boneboy96 (May 14, 2010)

closed for fumigation!


----------

